# TivoWebPlus 2.0 support/discussion



## BTUx9

For any who aren't aware, there's been a new version of TWP released... it's not a final release quite yet, but most of the fundamental changes have been made.

More info on this release can be found here and on the associated support thread at DDB.

The latest bundle can be downloaded here


----------



## lew

This version, at least for the DTivo units, works *significantly better* than earlier versions. Much faster, much more stable. Remote access through the internet works great, just a little bit of work to set it up.

Thanks for the hard work done by all involved, particularly the previous poster.


----------



## utnorris

How do you install the new TW program? I used the Zipper disk to load the TW on my drive earlier today. Do I need to rerun the Zipper or is there an easier way to unistall the old TW and install the new TW?


----------



## BTUx9

Did you check the more info link? There's an Installation section that describes the issues.


----------



## mphare

Yes, thank you very much. I've gone from 1.2.1 to 1.3.1 to 2.0.0 and this version has not caused a reboot once. 

I always dreaded doing anything in 1.2 or 1.3 because it would cause a reboot almost every time I tried to use it.

If you have a DTiVo and use TWP, you really should get 2.0 installed.


----------



## JWThiers

utnorris said:


> How do you install the new TW program? I used the Zipper disk to load the TW on my drive earlier today. Do I need to rerun the Zipper or is there an easier way to unistall the old TW and install the new TW?


If it was the latest version of zipper the all you have to do is download the latest version of TWP onto your PC, leave it in its compressed state, and then from TWP1.3.1 (whatever the version that zipper installs) there is an update module for updating TWP. Click on update, select the file you downloaded on your PC, and click OK. the update should then be transfered to your tivo and installed. Then you have to either do a full restart of TWP or just reboot your tivo.

There was a problem with older versions of zipper where zipper installed TWP in /tivowebplus and the update module would not work, but that was fixed a while back. If you are not sure just try the update module if it works great if not you will get an error it will not install. If that happens simply rerun tweak.sh and you will automatically download the latest enhancements, uninstall the old enhancements, and reinstall the latest enhancements and the problem is fixed.


----------



## SteelersFan

JWThiers said:


> If it was the latest version of zipper the all you have to do is download the latest version of TWP onto your PC, leave it in its compressed state, and then from TWP1.3.1 (whatever the version that zipper installs) there is an update module for updating TWP. Click on update, select the file you downloaded on your PC, and click OK. the update should then be transfered to your tivo and installed. Then you have to either do a full restart of TWP or just reboot your tivo.


Actually, it is suggested to NOT install a newer version over an older one but to delete the old one first, then install the new one.


----------



## JWThiers

SteelersFan said:


> Actually, it is suggested to NOT install a newer version over an older one but to delete the old one first, then install the new one.


It also says:

"The update feature will only work if TWP2 is in the "TivoWebPlus" dir (not "tivowebplus" or any other variant)"

That s how I did it a while back and it work perfect, first time on 3 dsr708's.


----------



## BTUx9

the update module is an exception to the "don't install over existing", however TWP2 still has the issue of needing r/w access to config and backups (see wiki)

I believe zipper uses symlinks for those, so it MAY work without having to do anything else

BTW, in JWThiers' post, full restart = "quit & restart" not "full reload"... hmm... which may not exist in 1.3x

better to quit TWP and reload it from telnet or, as he said, reboot the tivo


----------



## SteelersFan

BTUx9 said:


> the upgrade module is an exception to the "don't install over existing", ...


Ahh, thanks for straightening this out.


----------



## ocntscha

BTUx9 said:


> Did you check the more info link? There's an Installation section that describes the issues.


Hi there Mr. Btux,

I just went and looked at that installation section. Reason being, even as I've been testing out several of these beta releases I've always been kind of confused as to how its supposed to be installed. It seemed to me, and the web page I just looked at confirms, you're not intended to configure it before running it. When you just extract it fresh the config directory doesn't even exist yet. You have to run it, let it create the config folder with default tivoweb.cfg file, then shut it back down and then edit the config file. No offense but that seems a bit bass ackwards if you ask me (and I know you didn't ask me so if you want to tell me to take a flyin' leap that's fine), or maybe I'm just missing something or, I don't know, just seems odd. What I've taken to doing the last couple gorounds is extract it, manually make the config directory myself, manually copy my old config in, and then start it for the first time.


----------



## BTUx9

it is a bit counter-intuitive, but there's a method to the madness...
in developing TWP2 we've released literally dozens of bundles
over that course, we also introduced a number of config settings

by doing things the way we do, the default config files just get overwritten, and they get sourced BEFORE the user-editted files... this means that the new settings will be defaulted without worrying about trying to rewrite an editted config file (something that is very difficult to do so it works in all cases)


----------



## jporter12

Ok, I fixed this once, but I can't remember how! I normally run with / in rw, therefore no issue with TWP. However, after I installed Hackman 5, it seems to be setting / to ro. This is only an issue when I restart TWP, not on a TiVo reboot. Any ideas? It works fine on one TiVo, but the other, I have this issue! Would I be better off posting this in the Hackman thread?

Oh, and BTW, thanks for this AWESOME piece of work for TiVo's everywhere!


----------



## BTUx9

thanx
yeah... that's really a hackman question so should be asked in that thread


----------



## ocntscha

BTUx9 said:


> it is a bit counter-intuitive, but there's a method to the madness...
> in developing TWP2 we've released literally dozens of bundles
> over that course, we also introduced a number of config setting


Ok, I think I finally see the master plan now, the idea is that you can keep untarring each consecutive new version right over top of the old one, make sense.


----------



## rbautch

What's the status of the backup module for 6.3x?


----------



## JWThiers

I am installing HAckman in TWP2 and was coming across an issue that I believe is related to what I found on the TWP2 wiki here



> TWP2 uses more dynamic content... it needs to be able to write to subdirs ./config and ./backups. If you are running from root, and not /var (or another r/w partition), you need to use one of the following:
> 
> * Set the env variable TWP_DATA_DIR... the subdirs config and backups will be automatically created there (again, this must be done before TWP is run)
> * Run with root read/write. This isn't recommended for a number of reasons, but if you decide to, root must be remounted r/w before TWP is run
> * Create symlinks for ./config and ./backups.


I want to be sure I fully understand, I'm at work right now, otherwise I would just keep trying various ideas get frustrated then ask questions. I figure since I can ask first for a change...

I agree I don't like the idea of running root r/w so that leaves options I and 3.

For option 1 :
I assume that setting the "env variable TWP_DATA_DIR" is done in the TWP config file (I assume there is one)? 
Does a line already exist for this or do you have to make a new one? 
If so what is the syntax? 
Where should you make it? 
Does that directory have to exist already?

For option 3:
I always get confussed with symlinks. I would create new directories for ./config and ./backups and then in the TivoWebPlus directory


Code:


ln -sf config [new directory for config]

and


Code:


ln -sf backups [new directory for backups]

???


----------



## BTUx9

JWThiers said:


> I am installing HAckman in TWP2 and was coming across an issue that I believe is related to what I found on the TWP2 wiki here
> 
> I want to be sure I fully understand, I'm at work right now, otherwise I would just keep trying various ideas get frustrated then ask questions. I figure since I can ask first for a change...
> 
> I agree I don't like the idea of running root r/w so that leaves options I and 3.
> 
> For option 1 :
> I assume that setting the "env variable TWP_DATA_DIR" is done in the TWP config file (I assume there is one)?
> Does a line already exist for this or do you have to make a new one?
> If so what is the syntax?
> Where should you make it?
> Does that directory have to exist already?


no, it gets set someplace like author (or if you use a script to start twp, in it)
the line would be something like: "export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP"
yes, the directories get automatically created


> For option 3:
> I always get confussed with symlinks. I would create new directories for ./config and ./backups and then in the TivoWebPlus directory
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ln -sf config [new directory for config]
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ln -sf backups [new directory for backups]
> 
> ???


not quite... after creating the dirs in var and removing them in twp, you'd type something like: "ln -s /var/TWP/config config"


----------



## JWThiers

BTUx9 said:


> no, it gets set someplace like author (or if you use a script to start twp, in it)
> the line would be something like: "export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP"
> yes, the directories get automatically created
> 
> not quite... after creating the dirs in var and removing them in twp, you'd type something like: "ln -s /var/TWP/config config"


Got it, thanks!

Makes sense seeing that way. I was on the right trail at least. I am finally begining to understand some of this. It is amazing how much, you can remember (or worse, forget) from basic programing classes from years ago. I always did have problems doing symlinks. I understand the concept, but implementing always killed me.


----------



## BTUx9

I'm working on a patch to tivoweb that would default TWP_DATA_DIR to /var/TWP if the config dir isn't writable... I should be posting the changed file here VERY soon, for those who want to give it a shot


----------



## JWThiers

I'll save one of mine to give it a try.


----------



## BTUx9

JWThiers said:


> I'll save one of mine to give it a try.


you won't have to wait long  
I put the code into CVS... here's the link:
http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb?view=log

If a readonly installation is detected with no symlinks, it defaults TWP_DATA_DIR to /var/TWP


----------



## disco

Well, I've got BTU's patch on my TiVo, and I'm now running TWP 2.0....the TiVo shows the correct time and the correct guide times, but TWP is not...it's showing TiVo time as 1 hour behind...and the guide data on TWP reflects this.

How can I resolve this??


----------



## zarsky99

I upgraded the stock TWP that comes with Zipper (1.3.1) to 2.0.0 via the TWP web upload interface. Everything went smoothly except I can no longer see my local channels within TWP. I tried looking in numerous places "Channel List", "Channel Grid", etc.....it seems like TWP just will not recognize my sub-100 channels.

Any ideas?


----------



## zarsky99

One other thing


I created symlinks to the /enhancements/varhack/ directory and transfered over the directories from /TivoWebPlus directory. Only problem is that it seems I still need to be in "rw" mode in order save backups...so I do not think this is working correctly.

I saw earlier in the thread talk of putting it in /var.....but if I put it in there, won't it get deleted every reboot?


----------



## BTUx9

re: DST... I don't believe any versions of tivoweb/TWP correctly handle the changed DST... I'm working on rewriting the code... if you REALLY want the correct display right now, there's a post in the TWP2 thread on DDB for a patch... no idea how well it works

re: backup... the 2 directories that need to be r/w are config and backup... if you symlink only config, then backup is still not writable.

re: locals, I don't know what's causing that... it's my code, so I'll get in touch with you when I can (but I'm in the middle of 5 different things, so it may be a little while... sorry)


----------



## zarsky99

BTU,

No rush....and just to be clear I created symlinks for both "backups" and "config" to the /enhancements/varhack folder. I thought I read that is where things should go that need to be writeable, as opposed to using the /var folder. My understanding was that /enhancements/varhack provided the same functionality as /var without worrying about a reboot wiping the files.


----------



## BTUx9

zarsky99 said:


> BTU,
> 
> No rush....and just to be clear I created symlinks for both "backups" and "config" to the /enhancements/varhack folder. I thought I read that is where things should go that need to be writeable, as opposed to using the /var folder. My understanding was that /enhancements/varhack provided the same functionality as /var without worrying about a reboot wiping the files.


no, I doubt it... there are only 2 partitions involved in most running tivos, and unless you're running root r/w, the only place you can write to is var (which can get zapped)


----------



## zarsky99

BTU,

Thanks for the clarification. I will symlink to /var then. And just hold a backup copy in /varhack for whenever tivo decides to wipe /var.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## JWThiers

Can you symlink to a symlink? As I have said before I am terrible when it comes to getting the syntax of symlinks correct, but The Idea I was having is this, instead of symlinking directly back to /var, symlink to the /enhancements/varhack which symlinks to /var. then run var-symlinks.sh. that way if /var gets wiped, it will get recreated.

I have no idea if this would work or not or even what the syntax is.


----------



## BTUx9

as I posted earlier, there's a modified tivoweb which will default the dirs (if TWP is on a readonly partition) to /var/TWP and create them if they don't exist... that seems like a better solution than all those symlinks


----------



## dswallow

BTUx9 said:


> as I posted earlier, there's a modified tivoweb which will default the dirs (if TWP is on a readonly partition) to /var/TWP and create them if they don't exist... that seems like a better solution than all those symlinks


Maybe I missed copying another part of that mod you made, but I loaded 2.0, made your mod to tivoweb then tried to take a backup and it complained about no directory; I then created the "backup" directory in /var/TWP and tried the backup again and it worked.


----------



## BTUx9

dswallow said:


> Maybe I missed copying another part of that mod you made, but I loaded 2.0, made your mod to tivoweb then tried to take a backup and it complained about no directory; I then created the "backup" directory in /var/TWP and tried the backup again and it worked.


that's VERY strange... I just rechecked, and the code really should be creating /var/TWP /var/TWP/config AND /var/TWP/backups

(I assume backup was a typo... the saves are supposed to go to "backups")


----------



## dswallow

BTUx9 said:


> that's VERY strange... I just rechecked, and the code really should be creating /var/TWP /var/TWP/config AND /var/TWP/backups
> 
> (I assume backup was a typo... the saves are supposed to go to "backups")


Yeah, that was just a typo. Is there another file needing modification? All I did was scan down the tivoweb one and copy in your mods to the 2.0 copy I had just installed. That's the file you referenced in your post #256 of thread 52765 over at DDB: http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb?revision=1.18&view=markup

I should also expand upon what I said... in doing the season pass backup it had a pre-filled-in name for where to store the backup, which was entirely wrong (it was following the installation path which was on the ro partition). So I re-entered it as "/var/TWP/backups/settings" and I forget the exact error... it was probably more a generic one about not being able to create the file ratehr than mentioning the directory not existing. But I just went over to my telnet session and created the directory and used the back button on the browser and tried again and it made the backup.

I just went and looked and notice there's also no config directory right now. Maybe it was the order I did things... installing 2.0 and not being able to run it because of the ro partition; then making it rw and running TWP -- seeing it run OK; then investigating and making your mod... perhaps at that point the process where the directories would've been created already executed and thus that's why they didn't/don't exist for me?


----------



## BTUx9

the mod I made ONLY defaults to /var/TWP if it can't write to the TWP dir or the config dir under it... if you run root rw, then it won't default, and it'll store things under TWP. 

It just seemed that for the less-informed, it was a way to get TWP working without user intervention.

It's not the best solution, but I haven't come up with a better one yet. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## dswallow

BTUx9 said:


> the mod I made ONLY defaults to /var/TWP if it can't write to the TWP dir or the config dir under it... if you run root rw, then it won't default, and it'll store things under TWP.
> 
> It just seemed that for the less-informed, it was a way to get TWP working without user intervention.
> 
> It's not the best solution, but I haven't come up with a better one yet.
> 
> Any suggestions?


For the majority of people who'd install a package that included the mod that's probably just fine. I doubt it's really worth making anything more complex so it'd deal with the partition becoming ro after it had already done its initial config.


----------



## BTUx9

I guess the REALLY elegant thing to do would be to detect initial configuration and put up an initial configuration page where people could make choices the first time it's run using a web browser.


----------



## Francesco

Nice!

It's in the folder where it belongs, and the links point to it from rc.sysinit.author, but for some reason it doesn't auto-load on one of my S|1 SAs.

Still, I can add my confirmation that it works very well indeed on both S|1 Philips SA *and* DTiVos. Will add it to the HDVR2 later this week.


----------



## mphare

I have 2 DTiVos I up'd to 6.2a. The guide data looks good on the TV. But TWP 2.0 seems to still be confused about the start times for things.

Does TWP 2.0 need a patch as well?


----------



## jporter12

mphare said:


> I have 2 DTiVos I up'd to 6.2a. The guide data looks good on the TV. But TWP 2.0 seems to still be confused about the start times for things.
> 
> Does TWP 2.0 need a patch as well?


I noticed this also. Any ideas?


----------



## dswallow

TWP needs a patch and it's being worked on. See post # 26 of THIS thread.


----------



## mphare

Thanks.. I really did look before I posted.. I obviously just missed it.

So, this is just an inconvenience? Will it go away in another 3 weeks (when the old DST would have kicked in anyway)? (and I guess have the reverse problem in the Fall when we leave DST).


----------



## BTUx9

mphare said:


> Thanks.. I really did look before I posted.. I obviously just missed it.
> 
> So, this is just an inconvenience? Will it go away in another 3 weeks (when the old DST would have kicked in anyway)? (and I guess have the reverse problem in the Fall when we leave DST).


As it indicated, I'm working on a fix.
I'm trying to be clever with numbers, but so far they are laughing at me... I'll get 'em in the end, though.


----------



## mphare

Seeing as how this might be a problem year after year.. (I hear in Israel they specify the DST in and out dates each year. You can't infer a rule for it.. it's arbitrary). Might the US be heading in that same direction?

If so, can you just let us set the in and out dates manually? or maybe just provide simple manual control over DST/no DST?

Not trying to tell you how to do your work, or trying to rush you or anything.. But we've had similar issues with our products and dealing with automatically accounting for DST.


----------



## BTUx9

mphare said:


> Seeing as how this might be a problem year after year.. (I hear in Israel they specify the DST in and out dates each year. You can't infer a rule for it.. it's arbitrary). Might the US be heading in that same direction?
> 
> If so, can you just let us set the in and out dates manually? or maybe just provide simple manual control over DST/no DST?
> 
> Not trying to tell you how to do your work, or trying to rush you or anything.. But we've had similar issues with our products and dealing with automatically accounting for DST.


Israel's DST isn't based on the Gregorian calendar, AFAIK... that's why it appears arbitrary and can't be easily formulated.

It isn't worthwhile to program for such extremes, but the patch I'm working on will be data-driven and will handle all changes of the form "Nth sunday of month M" without much problem. (LAST being a special case of Nth)


----------



## mphare

That's how my Palm Pilot does it.
DST Begins at <hh>:<mm> of the <n>th <day> in <month> (as you said, last being a special case for <n>)
DST ends at <hh>:<mm> of the <n>th <day> in <month>

Definitely a better solution.. but obviously more code and corner cases to test against.

Good luck!


----------



## BTUx9

I remove lots of "corner cases" by assuming <day> is sunday
I don't know of any place tivo is used that doesn't change on a sunday


----------



## mphare

Probably right. Are you also assuming the time? 2:00 AM in, 3:00 AM out? That's probably not changing either.


----------



## BTUx9

no, can't assume time because much of europe changes differently (different time AND they change at GMT, not local)


----------



## mphare

Shows you what I know. I didn't know TiVos were used anywhere but N. America.
Not used in Israel though?


----------



## doconeill

Don't forget the case in the fall, when you set the clock back at 2:00am, then there is another 2:00am - and you shouldn't set the clock back _again_...


----------



## BTUx9

doconeill said:


> Don't forget the case in the fall, when you set the clock back at 2:00am, then there is another 2:00am - and you shouldn't set the clock back _again_...


Not an issue, in that this is a GMT->Local converter, rather than a routine to trigger a clock reset


----------



## BTUx9

it took a lot longer than I had hoped, (other things interfered), but I've posted a DST fix to CVS... for those who don't want to wait for the bundle, it can be found at http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/libs/util.itcl?view=log

Extra credit awarded to anybody who can explain how the durned thing WORKS!


----------



## SteelersFan

BTUx9 said:


> Extra credit awarded to anybody who can explain how the durned thing WORKS!


It's BTUx9 MAGIC! Thanks to you for all of your contributions!


----------



## BTUx9

SteelersFan said:


> It's BTUx9 MAGIC!


Hey! No fair, GUESSING!


----------



## SteelersFan

BTUx9 said:


> Hey! No fair, GUESSING!


Well, it's magic to me and a lot of other people. Thanks again.


----------



## ocntscha

BTUx9 said:


> it took a lot longer than I had hoped, (other things interfered), but I've posted a DST fix to CVS... for those who don't want to wait for the bundle, it can be found at http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/libs/util.itcl?view=log
> 
> Extra credit awarded to anybody who can explain how the durned thing WORKS!


Just replaced util.itcl with your new one. Went through several areas of TWP, everything is displaying with the correct time now. Thanks!

As far as the extra credit, I'm a mere mortal. For the convenience of anyone who wants to take a crack at the extra credit, or just admire the genuis of Btux, here's his patch.. (posted without permission, if this is out of line I'll remove it, just thought others might like to eyeball the nuts and bolts of the patch)



Code:


--- util.itcl	2007/01/28 22:05:56	1.23
+++ util.itcl	2007/03/15 21:21:55	1.24
@@ -278,7 +278,34 @@
 ###############################################################################
 # Time-related utils
 ###############################################################################
-proc get_tzoffset { time } {
+
+set dstTimes {4 1 2 11 0 1  3 2 2 11 1 1  4 0 1 11 0 1}
+set ::dstOfsList {}
+foreach {m w h} $dstTimes {
+    set doy [expr ([clock scan "$h:00 $m/1/1970" -gmt 1]/86400)+7*($w-1)]
+    lappend ::dstOfsList [list $doy [expr $doy*86400 + $h*3600]]
+}
+#puts "dstofs: $::dstOfsList"
+
+proc get_tzoffset time {
+  if {$::daylightsavings!=2 || $time<=0} {return 0}
+  incr time $::stzoffset
+  if {$::uktivo} {set idx 4} else {
+    if {$time<1167609600} {set idx 0} else {set idx 2}
+  }
+  set y [expr $time / 31536000]
+  set leaps [expr ($y+2)>>2]
+  set toy [expr ($time % 31536000) - $leaps*86400]
+  for {set i 0} {$i<2} {incr i} {
+    foreach {ddoy t} [lindex $::dstOfsList $idx] break
+    if {$toy < $t+86400*((73-($ddoy+$y+$leaps))%7)} break
+    incr idx
+  }
+  #puts "$idx,$ddoy,$toy,$i=[clock format $time]"
+  return [expr $::stzoffset+($i&1)*3600]
+}
+
+proc get_tzoffset_old { time } {
 # proc for displaying time using timezone offset
   global uktivo
   global stzoffset


----------



## BTUx9

Hardly genius... more an obsession with efficiency. In many/most cases it's a curse, but in some areas of tivo hacking it's a boon.


----------



## mphare

ocntscha said:


> Just replaced util.itcl with your new one. Went through several areas of TWP, everything is displaying with the correct time now. Thanks!


Hmmm.. mine's not. Still the old times.

It goes in ./libs, right?


----------



## BTUx9

mphare said:


> Hmmm.. mine's not. Still the old times.
> 
> It goes in ./libs, right?


yes, and then a quick reload (unless the file date gets messed up by ftp, in which case a full reload or quit&restart)


----------



## mphare

There we go...

Great job! 

Thanks!


----------



## PJO1966

BTUx9 said:


> it took a lot longer than I had hoped, (other things interfered), but I've posted a DST fix to CVS... for those who don't want to wait for the bundle, it can be found at http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/libs/util.itcl?view=log
> 
> Extra credit awarded to anybody who can explain how the durned thing WORKS!


When I click on download in the above link, I just get the text of the patch and not the download.


----------



## BTUx9

it's not the patch... right-click the download link and save target


----------



## PJO1966

BTUx9 said:


> it's not the patch... right-click the download link and save target


I put the file in the correct location, then did a quit and restart. TWP did not start up again so I went into the directory and ran tivoweb console. I got the following output...



Code:


Loading libs...
html
sendkey
util
index
http
ui
rec
btutils
invalid command name "binary_compare"
while executing
"binary_compare $conf($n) 0"
(procedure "readconfig" line 7)
invoked from within
"readconfig"
(file "./load.tcl" line 210)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file ".//httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop


----------



## BTUx9

you must've messed up something copying the file... binary_compare is defined there.
I doubt dos line endings would cause this, but you may want to try dos2unix on it


----------



## PJO1966

BTUx9 said:


> you must've messed up something copying the file... binary_compare is defined there.
> I doubt dos line endings would cause this, but you may want to try dos2unix on it


Stupid mistake on my part... got it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BTUx9

It occurs to me that I never mentioned the RowFormat function added in TWP2.0 here... if you'd like a taste, go to RowFormat and paste the following:


Code:


NSL:Day^`Time 0`^Time^r`Time -1`^Date^r`Time -2`^Chan^c`CallSign 1`^^`AsxLink`^Orig.Air^`AirDate 2`^`Checkall`^`Box`^^`NpImage`^Title^w`Title` - `EpTitle` `Desc` `Actors`

then check the NPL


----------



## Bargainscrounger

Hey guys any help is appreciated, I have TWP 1.3.0 installed from zipper some time ago. It won't update from the browser. I ran zipper again, uninstalled, downloaded updated stuff and I still have 1.3.0 and it still won't update from the browser. If I knew how to install manually I would but thats a bit over my head with editing config files and stuff.

Thanks


----------



## mphare

All you have to do is remove all the existing TWP 1.3 and untar the new TWP2.0 into the same place.

Start it up with ./tivoweb (while int he TWP directory)


----------



## JWThiers

Bargainscrounger said:


> Hey guys any help is appreciated, I have TWP 1.3.0 installed from zipper some time ago. It won't update from the browser. I ran zipper again, uninstalled, downloaded updated stuff and I still have 1.3.0 and it still won't update from the browser. If I knew how to install manually I would but thats a bit over my head with editing config files and stuff.
> 
> Thanks


Try updating the enhancement script as descibed here. It basically removes all the hacks and installs new ones, including a more recent version of TWP, Be aware this is almost like starting from scratch so you need the network information.


----------



## ronsch

BTUx9,

I got 2.0 installed on top of my fresh upgrade to 3.5b and I have to say that this is slicker than owl .... Well you know what I mean. I had been using version 1.2.1 so this is quite a switch!

I love the Rowformat function, the grid for the ToDo list, folders, and too many more things to mention.

Suggestion:

When assigning a show to a folder, can you make the folder drop down sorted by folder name instead of order in which the folder was created?


----------



## BTUx9

Sorry, I don't have anything to do with the folder module... does 3.5b do native folders?


----------



## mskreis

Is a merge module available?


----------



## ronsch

BTUx9 said:


> Sorry, I don't have anything to do with the folder module... does 3.5b do native folders?


Nope. Afraid not.


----------



## tc2000

Evening

It was suggested that I post my query to this thread as someone else also has the same problem (earlier thread is here )

I have TW v.1.9.4 and TWP v2 running on my machine and I have set-up port forwarding on my router so that I can get remote access to Tivo.

I'd like to have the security of username and password and have amended my TW and TWP tivoweb.cfg file with:



Code:


LAN_Auth = 1 
RSS_Auth = 0 
HostsAllow = 

UserName = myusername 
Password = mypassword 
Port = 80 
Prefix = 
EthernetInterface =

My problem is that I have set-up portforwarding to goto TWP, and its not asking for a username or password (either on my Network or remotely over the internet)! I have restarted TWP and my Tivo and still not working? TW does however prompt for a password.

I'm Confused... Any ideas?

Thanks
TC


----------



## BTUx9

where did you change tivoweb.cfg? 
The copy in the .dist directory contains the defaults, and is not supposed to be edited.


----------



## tc2000

Changed in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb.cfg


----------



## BTUx9

check if there's a /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/config/tivoweb.cfg, then that's the one you want changed (there shouldn't be a tivoweb.cfg in the dir above)


----------



## tc2000

Cool - that worked great. I have tivoweb.cfg and tivoweb~.cfg both in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/ folder (the ~ file seem to get created on its own). Should I delete both of these?


----------



## BTUx9

yes, you can delete both (it's your editor that created the second, most likely)


----------



## utnorris

My update button does not seem to work. Each time I direct it to the new file and then tell it to upload it gives me an explorer error of not being able to connect to site. I just ran the hacks with the latest Zipper files 3 days ago and it gave me the message of no new updates. Can I just use Filezilla to move the file to the TWP folder on my Tivo in binary form and accomplish the same thing as the upload feature?

Thanks,

Utnorris


----------



## BTUx9

Not positive, but this sounds like an issue of running TWP 1.3x on a readonly FileSystem
you may want to go to SysAdmin, where you can remount r/w, and try again


----------



## BigBearf

> My update button does not seem to work. Each time I direct it to the new file and then tell it to upload it gives me an explorer error of not being able to connect to site. I just ran the hacks with the latest Zipper files 3 days ago and it gave me the message of no new updates. Can I just use Filezilla to move the file to the TWP folder on my Tivo in binary form and accomplish the same thing as the upload feature?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Utnorris


Utnorris, 
I would go to the site and right click the link and save the file to your desktop. Make sure that you make the filesystem Read/write and not read/only and you should be good to go.

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## utnorris

BTUx9 said:


> Not positive, but this sounds like an issue of running TWP 1.3x on a readonly FileSystem
> you may want to go to SysAdmin, where you can remount r/w, and try again


Do you mean sysadmin in the TWP interface or the actual file? The new file is r/w already, so I know that isn't the issue, but I saw in the TWP sysadmin about mount. Is this where you are talking about do mount?

Thanks everyone for the help,

Utnorris


----------



## utnorris

Apparently you meant sysadmin in the TWP interface, because that worked like a champ. Hmmm, sounds like a good entry for the troubleshooting pages. Thank you and everyone else for the help,

Utnorris


----------



## cdcguard

Ok, here's a silly question:

I'm running TWP 1.3.1 installed via DVR Upgrade's PTVNet disk. I would be very interested in tryint TWP 2.0 but I'm pretty darn new at this TiVo Hacking thing. I've seen several mentions of the "Update" module in TWP1.3.x but I'll be darned if I can find it on mine. Are there variants of 1.3.1 that don't have this module or am I blind?


----------



## utnorris

Its under the "more" tab. Make sure your TWP file is read/write, see my earlier post. Once you have verified that the file is read/write you shouldn't have any problem doing the update.

Utnorris


----------



## BTUx9

just a clarification... it isn't the file that needs to be read/write, it's the filesystem where it's installed (if it isn't under /var, there's a fair chance it's readonly)


----------



## mboge

Actually, I've got the same problem. For whatever reason, the update.itcl has been renamed to update.itcl.bak in the PTVNet installation of TWP 1.3.1

It isn't listed on the "more" tab, either.

So, I have the same question: What steps should I take in removing the TWP 1.3.1 (located in the /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus/ directory) and install the TWP 2.0?

Will simply deleting the entire directory tree from the previous install and installing the TWP 2.0 off of the root do the trick? For some reason, I think there's more to it.


----------



## BTUx9

I'd remove the existing, and untar 2.0 into the same place, so it auto-starts on boot.


----------



## mboge

What I ended up doing was to completely remove the TivoWebPlus folder under the /ptvupgrade directory. I then ran the "Enhancement Script", which installs TWP 1.3.0 off of the root directory (their installation of TWP includes the Update script).

I then ran the Update script from the "more" tab and it worked without problems.

As a side note... I noticed a few modules that were removed from TWP2.0 (the "merge" one, as an example). Is there a list of TWP2.0 compatible modules somewhere?


----------



## BTUx9

no, there isn't really a list, because it is a moving target.
HOWEVER, if you or anybody else is interested in such a thing, go to the wiki in my sig and have at it!

(the simple fact of it is that the more interest there is in something, the more likely I am to get the motivation to do something about it... no guarantees, just an observation)


----------



## mskreis

mboge said:


> As a side note... I noticed a few modules that were removed from TWP2.0 (the "merge" one, as an example). Is there a list of TWP2.0 compatible modules somewhere?


I thought "merge" worked if enable in tivoweb.cfg. Specifically

ShowMergeButton = 1

Does this in fact work?


----------



## dragonlord666

OK I'm still new to all this Tivo hacking
But I have the lastest tivoweb on my standalone UK tivo.

I hear you can log into tivoweb from, say work and schedule recording etc

Anyone know how?

I did a quick scan for the info but as I AM at work can't have a goo droot around LOL


----------



## cdcguard

dragonlord666 said:


> I hear you can log into tivoweb from, say work and schedule recording etc


Yeah, if you have an account here you can access your tivo over the WWW. There may be other ways too but that's how I do it.


----------



## jsmyth40

I am unable to access either Channel Grid or HiGuide on my HR10-250. Here is the first part of the error message:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channelgrid '' 'set "CHANNEL_FILTER" "";'
can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)

The ToDo list works fine, but I don't get a list of channels with Favs or Filter, and All produces the error. Channel Grid and HiGuide work fine on my Series 2. I have run three releases of RC2 and am currently at 070329.


----------



## BTUx9

jsmyth40 said:


> I am unable to access either Channel Grid or HiGuide on my HR10-250. Here is the first part of the error message:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_channelgrid '' 'set "CHANNEL_FILTER" "";'
> can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)
> 
> The ToDo list works fine, but I don't get a list of channels with Favs or Filter, and All produces the error. Channel Grid and HiGuide work fine on my Series 2. I have run three releases of RC2 and am currently at 070329.


You need to post more of the error message.
Have you checked the log file to see if there are any errors while starting up TWP?
If you check channel prefs, how many channels are marked as received?


----------



## jsmyth40

The error message when I try to start Channel Grid is as follows:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channelgrid '' 'set "CHANNEL_FILTER" "";'
can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"db $::db openidconstruction $::setupid [expr $chansub&0xfffffff]"
(procedure "loadStationData" line 2)
invoked from within
"loadStationData $fsid $chinfo(chansub) $rcv"
invoked from within
"set bdata [loadStationData $fsid $chinfo(chansub) $rcv]"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set bdata [loadStationData $fsid $chinfo(chansub) $rcv]
}"
invoked from within
"if [info exists ::channelData($fsid)] {
set bdata $::channelData($fsid)
} else {
if {(![info exists chinfo(fsid)]) || $fsid!=$chinfo(fsid)} {
if {![fi..."
(procedure "getStationData" line 4)
invoked from within
"getStationData chinfo $fsid"
(procedure "ForeachChannel" line 26)
invoked from within
"ForeachChannel chinfo $filt {
if {$flist!="" && [lsearch -exact $flist $chinfo(num)] < 0} continue
set changelink [html_link "/channelgrid?..."
(procedure "cg_show_stations" line 23)
invoked from within
"cg_show_stations $chan $CHANNEL_FILTER"
(procedure "MOD::action_channelgrid" line 127)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

The Channel Prefs error is very similar:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channelprefs '/1' ''
can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"db $::db openidconstruction $::setupid [expr $chansub&0xfffffff]"
(procedure "loadStationData" line 2)
invoked from within
"loadStationData $fsid $chinfo(chansub) $rcv"
invoked from within
"set bdata [loadStationData $fsid $chinfo(chansub) $rcv]"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set bdata [loadStationData $fsid $chinfo(chansub) $rcv]
}"
invoked from within
"if [info exists ::channelData($fsid)] {
set bdata $::channelData($fsid)
} else {
if {(![info exists chinfo(fsid)]) || $fsid!=$chinfo(fsid)} {
if {![fi..."
(procedure "getStationData" line 4)
invoked from within
"getStationData chinfo $fsid"
(procedure "ForeachChannel" line 26)
invoked from within
"ForeachChannel chinfo $filter {
set channum $chinfo(num)
if { $path == "restore"} {
set cb_rcv [info exists savefile_rcv($channum)]
set cb_fav [inf..."
(procedure "MOD::action_channelprefs" line 130)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

The tivoweb.log also has error messages about TV_DB_NOT_FOUND:

PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
html
sendkey
util
index
http
ui
rec
btutils
-running init_channelList--threw error can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
invoked from within
"set station [db $db openid $fsid]"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set station [db $db openid $fsid]
set call [dbobj $station get CallSign]
if {[PrefixMatches "TIVO" $call]} { set bits 0 }
}"
(procedure "init_channelList" line 82)
invoked from within
"$pname"
-error running init_channelList; aborted - can't open object (TV_DB_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
invoked from within
"set station [db $db openid $fsid]"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set station [db $db openid $fsid]
set call [dbobj $station get CallSign]
if {[PrefixMatches "TIVO" $call]} { set bits 0 }
}"
(procedure "init_channelList" line 82)
invoked from within
"$pname"
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 2 seconds
hackman_util
-- hackman Version 5.3.1 --
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Sunday, April 01, 2007, 06:35 PM, local time


----------



## utnorris

Quick question, my understanding is that for TWP2.0 to work properly with SP's and recording you need to first record something on that channel via the tivo gui. So if this is correct, if I need to re-Zipper my drives which will reinstall TWP2.0, do I need to start the process of recording on a channel first and then TWP2.0 will work properly or will it still use the information from previous recordings that were set up? In other words, does reinstalling 2.0 reset the whole process of setting up SP's and recordings?

Thank you,

Utnorris


----------



## BTUx9

ok... something to try:

edit libs/index.itcl
change line 240 from


Code:


set station [string range $station 0 [expr [string length $station]-4]]

 to


Code:


set station [lindex [split $station /] 0]

then do a quit & restart, and check if the error happens in the log again


----------



## BTUx9

utnorris said:


> Quick question, my understanding is that for TWP2.0 to work properly with SP's and recording you need to first record something on that channel via the tivo gui. So if this is correct, if I need to re-Zipper my drives which will reinstall TWP2.0, do I need to start the process of recording on a channel first and then TWP2.0 will work properly or will it still use the information from previous recordings that were set up? In other words, does reinstalling 2.0 reset the whole process of setting up SP's and recordings?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Utnorris


The problem with SPs only occurs in certain s/w versions... 6.3x and 8.1x, I believe.


----------



## utnorris

Yes, I have 6.3c, so then I assume I do start over with the reinstallation of TWP2.0, correct?


----------



## BTUx9

utnorris said:


> Yes, I have 6.3c, so then I assume I do start over with the reinstallation of TWP2.0, correct?


I'm not running one of the affected versions, but unless you are clearing guide data, I doubt the update will clear the previous info (so you should still be able to create/modify those season passes)


----------



## jsmyth40

I attached my tivoweb log created after editing index.itcl and restarting TivoWebPlus. It is still showing the TV_DB_NOT_FOUND error. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## BTUx9

jsmyth40 said:


> I attached my tivoweb log created after editing index.itcl and restarting TivoWebPlus. It is still showing the TV_DB_NOT_FOUND error. Thanks for your guidance.


There's some sort of corruption in the channel data... not sure where it's coming from... have you tried reindex under channel preferences?


----------



## jsmyth40

Reindexing Channel Prefs generates the following message:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channelprefs '/reindex' ''
can't unset "::channelData": no such variable
while executing
"unset ::channelData"
(procedure "init_channelList" line 4)
invoked from within
"init_channelList 1"
(procedure "MOD::action_channelprefs" line 99)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## BTUx9

jsmyth40 said:


> Reindexing Channel Prefs generates the following message:


on line 193 of index.itcl, replace


Code:


if {$force} {unset ::channelData}

 with


Code:


if {$force} {catch {unset ::channelData}}

and reindex


----------



## jsmyth40

Your "catch" corrected the problem for both Channel Grid and HiGuide. Thanks for your perseverance.


----------



## BTUx9

I had thought I added that catch into CVS earlier, but I guess not... I'll make sure to add it this time.

still wish I knew why the list was corrupted in the first place... ah, well...


----------



## ronsch

Something I've been noticing since I installed 2.0 is that on the info page, the free space is frequently showing a negative value. On my S1 SA, the Live Cache is usually showing more than an hour, which I'm pretty sure is not right. See attached example. I frequently see a negative free space number on my S1 DTiVo as well.


----------



## BTUx9

There are free space issues with newer tivo s/w versions (especially for those running bufferhack), and the changes to try to fix those are probably responsible for what you're seeing


----------



## Klydeman

I think there is a compatibility issue with the latest TWP 2.0 (070404) and Hackman v5.4.1. I will post an error log when I can.

It must have been me. I seem to have it working now.


----------



## shamrockin

BTUx9 said:


> For any who aren't aware, there's been a new version of TWP released... it's not a final release quite yet, but most of the fundamental changes have been made.
> 
> When the final version of 2.0 is released, will it be available for Standalone Series 1 Tivos?


----------



## BTUx9

TWP 2 should run on any tivo, and is being used on many S1SAs (uktivos)


----------



## dmark1867

I have a dsr704 with 6.2a and I'm using TivoWebPlus v2.0.0-070410
and using it with Dailymail v1.01

Everything is working fine, expect one small thing.

When I click on the link:
Edit daily status e-mail configuration file?

It trys to go to:
http://192.168.1.102:8502/editor?filetobeedited=/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg

I have tried modifying managedailymail.itcl but I'm not sure what I am doing.
I know I need to edit this line:
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/editor?filetobeedited=$defaultbasefileloc/dailymail.cfg" "Edit daily status e-mail configuration file? (requires hackman)"]]]

and this needs modified:
/editor?

but I'm not sure what to replace that with?

I tried replacing it with:
triage/hackman_editor?hm::

But still won't work, any idea's???


----------



## luder

Hey guys sorry to barge in been busy with cars and it looks like it going to be like this for a bit so i got time. I came home today and checked out some logs and found something intresting that i have not seen the unit runs fine and it starts up all pretty but, there seems to be a leak.. below is what was found in the tverr log..



PHP:


Apr 12 09:13:22 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 12 09:24:26 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 12 09:28:34 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 12 09:50:11 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 12 10:05:05 (none) Stack[189]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 12 23:20:29 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 12 23:36:05 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff
Apr 14 16:44:52 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff

Just want to know what it is and if it's serious enough to be worried... Dank ya


----------



## JWThiers

dmark1867 said:


> I have a dsr704 with 6.2a and I'm using TivoWebPlus v2.0.0-070410
> and using it with Dailymail v1.01
> 
> Everything is working fine, expect one small thing.
> 
> When I click on the link:
> Edit daily status e-mail configuration file?
> 
> It trys to go to:
> http://192.168.1.102:8502/editor?filetobeedited=/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg
> 
> I have tried modifying managedailymail.itcl but I'm not sure what I am doing.
> I know I need to edit this line:
> puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/editor?filetobeedited=$defaultbasefileloc/dailymail.cfg" "Edit daily status e-mail configuration file? (requires hackman)"]]]
> 
> and this needs modified:
> /editor?
> 
> but I'm not sure what to replace that with?
> 
> I tried replacing it with:
> triage/hackman_editor?hm::
> 
> But still won't work, any idea's???


I looked and looked and I just can't find a dailymail module in TWP2.0. Oh wait its not part of TWP2.0. My mistake I thought this was the TWP2.0 support thread.


----------



## djl25

***EDIT*** Latest version of this script will be posted here from now on. It now works with NCID, too.

This is a module that reads the caller-id history from elseed.log and formats it as an RSS feed. I wrote it because I always miss the phone number being displayed on my TV and wanted a way to go back and see who called. Since JavaHMO can present RSS feeds, this made it easy. It has been tested with a series 2 running TWP 2.0 and elseed (obviously). I've tested the feed with Firefox, IE 7, JavaHMO and freePOPS and all displayed correctly. Clicking the link on each record does a reverse phone lookup.
I don't think elseed would format the log any differently if I used another phone company but won't know for sure until someone else tries it. Also elseed doesn't record year information so I put in a check to see if the date is later than today; if so, it assumes the call is from last year. Finally, clicking the first record in the feed restarts the module and clears the log.

# Installation:
# Copy to TivoWebPlus modules directory and do a quick reload.
# Change $call_log if elseed.log is placed somewhere other than /var/log.
# Change $lookup to use a different search engine. For text searches
# uncomment the line "set link $lookup$ph_txt".


----------



## dap706

I have a question about the permissions on the TivoWebPlus directory. I have InstaCaked my new drive to include the 6.2a and TWP2.0. I have attempted to FTP the files for Hackman 5 but have noticed that the TWP directory is in ro. I have attempted the rw command through putty and TWP is still in ro. I have attempted reboots and sent rw in root and in TWP and no luck in the transfer in filezilla. Can anyone help?


----------



## JWThiers

Did you use zipper or another method to hack?

the rw, ro, and a few other "commands" are actually alias' that are made for you by the zipper. No zipper, no alias. The actual command is:


Code:


mount -o remount,rw /

the ro command is actually:


Code:


mount -o remount,ro /

If you did zipper and still don't have those alias' on a fresh install I would say that for some reason the zipper didn't run fully.


----------



## Captain 80s

Just re-ran tweak to get the lastest enhancements and TWP 2.0.

Everything went fine, but I noticed one of my machines is missing the 'netconfig' tab.
Zipper 2.8 s/w 6.2 has it, Zipper 2.9 s/w 6.2a does not.

Before I had the the two units just linked with a cross over with twp 1.3 I think. I set the DNS to 0.0.0.0 to take car of the NPL issue. But now I have my wires ran to the office and wanted to change the DNS to match my network.

Any ideas why it's missing on just one?

Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------



## luder

Captain 80s said:


> Just re-ran tweak to get the lastest enhancements and TWP 2.0.
> 
> Everything went fine, but I noticed one of my machines is missing the 'netconfig' tab.
> Zipper 2.8 s/w 6.2 has it, Zipper 2.9 s/w 6.2a does not.
> 
> Before I had the the two units just linked with a cross over with twp 1.3 I think. I set the DNS to 0.0.0.0 to take car of the NPL issue. But now I have my wires ran to the office and wanted to change the DNS to match my network.
> 
> Any ideas why it's missing on just one?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Mike.


For cross over cables Check this link out just make sure you know when to use cross over cables
before you start any projects
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281459

And for cross over cables I made mine and works like a charm i posted a how to if your intrested
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345514&highlight=how+to+make+cross+over+cable

Good luck


----------



## Captain 80s

luder said:


> For cross over cables Check this link out just make sure you know when to use cross over cables
> before you start any projects
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281459
> 
> And for cross over cables I made mine and works like a charm i posted a how to if your intrested
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345514&highlight=how+to+make+cross+over+cable
> 
> Good luck


Sorry, maybe I put too much info into my question.

I know how to make cross over and network cables. Before I had the wires ran to my office, I just had my two tivos connected via x-over. Everything worked fine, but had to set my DNS to 0.0.0.0 via TWP 1.3 to fix a slow NPL.

Now I have my network ran from my office and my tivo's connected (with the proper cables). Again I can MRV, telnet, run my newly installed TWP 2.0 no problem.

BUT, one of my units does not have the 'netconfig' tab in TWP for me to easily change my DNS to match my network, and one does. I was wondering if anyone knew why just one would not have that tab.

Thank you for everyone's time.
Mike.


----------



## sk33t3r

It looks like I do NOT need to edit tivoweb.cfg in order to steam to a pc is that correct?


----------



## dap706

JWThiers said:


> Did you use zipper or another method to hack?
> 
> the rw, ro, and a few other "commands" are actually alias' that are made for you by the zipper. No zipper, no alias. The actual command is:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> the ro command is actually:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> If you did zipper and still don't have those alias' on a fresh install I would say that for some reason the zipper didn't run fully.


 No did not use zipper.


----------



## tiny-e

zarsky99 said:


> I upgraded the stock TWP that comes with Zipper (1.3.1) to 2.0.0 via the TWP web upload interface. Everything went smoothly except I can no longer see my local channels within TWP. I tried looking in numerous places "Channel List", "Channel Grid", etc.....it seems like TWP just will not recognize my sub-100 channels.
> 
> Any ideas?


Not to go all "AOL" on this thread.. but *me too*. -- my sub-100 locals do not show up in TWP either --except channel 14 which is a virtual channel on the 101 sat. They do however (at least some of them) show up in the "Scheduled Suggestions" section on TWP. Channel info (call sign) is clickable.

Also if I do a seach with the remote and add a SP for the program on my locals, TWP can see that (channel info is clickable as well).

Hope this helps to further locate the issue.

Note: AOL joke is not intended to purposly irritate anyone who actually still uses AOL.


----------



## JWThiers

dap706 said:


> No did not use zipper.


Then you either need to make your own alias or use the commands I listed to get write access.


----------



## dmark1867

It will be immediately apparent that I have no clue what I am doing  , but with that said.

I have a dsr704 running 6.2a and I am using TivoWebPlus v2.0.0-070410

I would like to have a module create a link on the main TivoWebPlus page, so I could click it and go straight to Thomsons webpage or ************ or anywhere else.

I realize this is somewhat pointless, I am just interested on how it would be done.

If I create a module with the following:

$chan "[html_link "http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus"]
register_module "link" "Thomson Tivo Link" "Go to Thomson's TiVoWebPlus page"

It shows up when I restart TivoWebPlus, but it doesn't work, and I'm sure it is not even close to working. If anyone can help that would be awesome


----------



## JWThiers

dmark1867 said:


> It will be immediately apparent that I have no clue what I am doing  , but with that said.
> 
> I have a dsr704 running 6.2a and I am using TivoWebPlus v2.0.0-070410
> 
> I would like to have a module create a link on the main TivoWebPlus page, so I could click it and go straight to Thomsons webpage or ************ or anywhere else.
> 
> I realize this is somewhat pointless, I am just interested on how it would be done.
> 
> If I create a module with the following:
> 
> $chan "[html_link "http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus"]
> register_module "link" "Thomson Tivo Link" "Go to Thomson's TiVoWebPlus page"
> 
> It shows up when I restart TivoWebPlus, but it doesn't work, and I'm sure it is not even close to working. If anyone can help that would be awesome


In TWP2 click on the "System" tab, then "SysAdmin", then Remount and select "Read Write", then Select "System" again and then select ""Update" you can then select any one of the several links to the page you mention.


----------



## Captain 80s

OK, let me try this again.

Recently re-ran tweak to get TWP 2.0 on both machines.

No problems encountered during the process. 
However, I noticed only one of my machines has the 'net config' tab in TWP to change the parameters.

Any ideas why?

Thanks for any insight.
Mike.


----------



## dmark1867

JWThiers said:


> In TWP2 click on the "System" tab, then "SysAdmin", then Remount and select "Read Write", then Select "System" again and then select ""Update" you can then select any one of the several links to the page you mention.


I know how to do that, I guess I need to better explain myself. I wanted a module to add a link to the list of modules on the main page. I kept messing around until I got some thing working. Here it is as ugly and redundant as it probably is:

proc action_google {chan path env} {
eval $env

set ret "<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN\">\n"
puts $chan "GoogleGoogle"
}
register_module "google" "Google" "Google Web Search"

What this does is put a module named Google in the list of modules on the start page. When you click on it you go to (you guessed it) google.com

Now the reason behind all of this. Well there were a couple of things. One was I just wanted to see if I could do it. But the main reason was because the merge module in TivoWebPlus 2.0 does not include the sort functionality that I was used to in v1.2.1. Also the tivo widget was not working with 2.0 for me, even when trying the modified ui_compat.itcl. With the merge module I was able to edit it so it would sort the recording oldest to newest vs newest to oldest, but I could not easily pick the order it sorted in as I could before. So the solution was to run both v1.2.1 (haven't updated to 1.31, because I am primarily using 2.0 and the features that I use in 1.2.1 work fine).

I run both the old and new on different ports. I disabled the merge function on the new. But made a module called merge that points to the old merge module. So now I have the best of both worlds. Anything that worked on the old I can still have, plus the features of the new. I now have my cake and it tastes great. Of course the widget works fine to since I am pointing it to the port the old version is running on.

It would have been easy to just change the port I'm on to point to the other installation but I have family members that use this that have a tough time doing anything that involves technology (believe it or not brilliant otherwise, just technology challenged). So I wanted to make it as seemless as possible. I also edited the merge module on the old installation so after the merge completes if you can choose to merge more recordings, go to now playing or main menu. If you go to anything other then merge more you are redirected back to the new installation.


----------



## BTUx9

net config isn't a module bundled with TWP2... if it's showing up and you are truly running 2.0, then tweak must have done a sloppy update of TWP. (or possibly, it installs a TWP 2 with added modules, as it did with earlier versions) I suggest you ask on the enhancement thread.


----------



## cr33p

BTU
How do I go about changing my netconfig properties now that it is no longer in the twp ??
Thanks


----------



## tiny-e

Sorry for the bump, but does anyone else experiencing this locals issue, or have a workaround for it? Is there a different place I should look / ask?

Thanks!
e



tiny-e said:


> Not to go all "AOL" on this thread.. but *me too*. -- my sub-100 locals do not show up in TWP either --except channel 14 which is a virtual channel on the 101 sat. They do however (at least some of them) show up in the "Scheduled Suggestions" section on TWP. Channel info (call sign) is clickable.
> 
> Also if I do a seach with the remote and add a SP for the program on my locals, TWP can see that (channel info is clickable as well).
> 
> Hope this helps to further locate the issue.
> 
> Note: AOL joke is not intended to purposly irritate anyone who actually still uses AOL.


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey, BTU... Did you or John1980 fix the Conflict Resolve module recently or am I going crazy? It seems to be working all of a sudden. Thanks!!!


----------



## BTUx9

SteelersFan said:


> Hey, BTU... Did you or John1980 fix the Conflict Resolve module recently or am I going crazy? It seems to be working all of a sudden. Thanks!!!


I thought John1980 worked on it a while back, but I haven't looked at it for 6 months or more... there WAS a change to manrec about 6 weeks ago... don't know if that could have helped.


----------



## BTUx9

It's 3 weeks since my brain surgery, and I've only now been able to get back to some programming... sorry

I've been trying to mimic the tivo's heuristic to determine which channels are real and which aren't, for those with issues, but without the raw data, it's not easy, so I decided that brute force would be best.

For those who have valid channels that AREN'T showing up in TWP 2, I've added a "hidden" option to channel prefs... this will show any channels that TWP believes aren't tunable, and from here, if you set them to "received" the channels should then be accessible in the normal lists.

If you want to give it a try before the next bundle, just grab the latest channelprefs.itcl file from CVS


----------



## vMAC

I'm getting the "last session did not complete successfully" error and I can't get TWP to run? Anyone know how to fix this. I did a search and seen people who were having the same problem but nobody listed what the answer to the problem was.


----------



## BTUx9

that's just what happens when TWP fails to start properly... you need to check the logs or run in console mode to see what actual error was thrown


----------



## Jedis

I uploaded a show via Tivoserver, but when I try to access the program info, I get this:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
bad index "1277462/13": must be integer or "end"
    while executing
"lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
    (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 79)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

This happens when I click on the program name in the Now Playing list... If I click on the description, it will open the info though. Both point to the same link, but for whatever reason, clicking the title won't work. Title is "The.Blue.Planet.Ep1" and the description is blank (shows as "No Episode Title")


----------



## buckeye1010

Thanks for this, BTUx9! Installed it in both of my Tivos (Series 1 T60 and HR10-250 HD Tivo) three days ago, and it works like a champ! Much better functionality and usability compared to other versions of TW & TWP. Hats off to you, my friend!


----------



## BTUx9

Jedis said:


> I uploaded a show via Tivoserver, but when I try to access the program info, I get this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> bad index "1277462/13": must be integer or "end"
> while executing
> "lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
> (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 79)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> 
> This happens when I click on the program name in the Now Playing list... If I click on the description, it will open the info though. Both point to the same link, but for whatever reason, clicking the title won't work. Title is "The.Blue.Planet.Ep1" and the description is blank (shows as "No Episode Title")


Clicking on the episode *is* how you access program info... the title is for series info (which recordings from tivoserver often don't have, thus the error)


----------



## zardoz007

Downloaded TWP v2.0. Used the Update button and it started but then returned this message: The bundle did not contain an update script.
Anyone had this problem?


----------



## tiny-e

BTUx9 said:


> It's 3 weeks since my brain surgery, and I've only now been able to get back to some programming... sorry
> 
> I've been trying to mimic the tivo's heuristic to determine which channels are real and which aren't, for those with issues, but without the raw data, it's not easy, so I decided that brute force would be best.
> 
> For those who have valid channels that AREN'T showing up in TWP 2, I've added a "hidden" option to channel prefs... this will show any channels that TWP believes aren't tunable, and from here, if you set them to "received" the channels should then be accessible in the normal lists.
> 
> If you want to give it a try before the next bundle, just grab the latest channelprefs.itcl file from CVS


Thanks BTU-

I installed the new channelprefs.itcl, and viewed the hidden channels... selected the ones that I wanted, and clicked "update". All seemed to go well, until I noticed that after it added the hidden channels, it removed all the other ones (see attached video clip). When I hit my guide button on the remote, indeed, all the channels are gone from the guide -but I can still view a channel if I type in the number directly from viewing TV.

Sample video (WMV) --you may have to download it to view.

Any idea as to what's up?

e


----------



## BTUx9

tiny-e said:


> Thanks BTU-
> 
> I installed the new channelprefs.itcl, and viewed the hidden channels... selected the ones that I wanted, and clicked "update". All seemed to go well, until I noticed that after it added the hidden channels, it removed all the other ones (see attached video clip). When I hit my guide button on the remote, indeed, all the channels are gone from the guide -but I can still view a channel if I type in the number directly from viewing TV.
> 
> Sample video (WMV) --you may have to download it to view.
> 
> Any idea as to what's up?
> 
> e


That's VERY strange... watching the clip, it didn't change anything for many channels... I don't have any idea how it might have cleared ALL your received preferences.

Have you rebooted the tivo?

if you re-index the channels, what does TWP now show?

(BTW, it's probably best if you update to the latest bundle... there MAY be an incompatibility with the index library in the module I posted, depending on your version, though I really can't imagine WHAT could cause what you're seeing.)


----------



## tiny-e

Haven't tried a reboot, but if I did a re-index, nothing would change on the channel lineup -- it would stay as whatever it was at the last state.

Here's my lineup:
7 CBS
9 ABC
12 NBC
14 CW
20 PBS
55 FOX
100-???? DirecTV package channels

When I enable the channels in the hidden menu, one of the first things it says it's doing is deleting channel 14. It then, over *several* minutes kills off all of the other channels.

I'm not sure which sequence of events you think I should try to get things going. I'm running the latest version (I think)  (although I was running a slightly older version-- just upgraded to try again). Here's the result of using the hidden menu . If I let it go, it will remove all of my channels and just leave me with the "new" ones from the hidden menu.

Thanks again for taking the time to help. If you need anything else from me, let me know.

e


----------



## BTUx9

tiny-e said:


> Thanks again for taking the time to help. If you need anything else from me, let me know.


Not sure why it was working in my original testing, but it was definitely broken.

I've posted a new version to CVS... give that a try and let me know if it works or not


----------



## cr33p

I recently inserted a .ty file to my tivo with mfs_ftp, I was able to see it in the NPL via TWP I then edited the title of the show but now can no longer view the NPL via TWP. is this a known issue? I tried reoobing the machine and I can still no longer acess the NPL.

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

cr33p said:


> I recently inserted a .ty file to my tivo with mfs_ftp, I was able to see it in the NPL via TWP I then edited the title of the show but now can no longer view the NPL via TWP. is this a known issue? I tried reoobing the machine and I can still no longer acess the NPL.
> 
> Thanks


did you check the log for any messages?


----------



## tiny-e

BTUx9 said:


> Not sure why it was working in my original testing, but it was definitely broken.
> 
> I've posted a new version to CVS... give that a try and let me know if it works or not


Thanks BTU -

I installed the new file from CVS and things seem to be working just fine.

Thanks very much for the quick response!


----------



## wvtivoman

going back to 1.3.0 after the TIVO goes through a restart. I have installed 2.0 and it works until a restart. Is this due to my system having the old version installed in the tivowebplus directory? Is there a way to quickly fix this?

I've been reading through several different posts on the problem but I can't seem to actually find a fix. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sue C.

Is there any way to control music playback through the TiVo via TWP?


----------



## djlock

As one of the very first people to adopt TiVo nearly a decade ago, and evangelizing your product for hours on end to anyone I could get to listen, I take a small amount of credit for where TiVo is today and how it got there.

I cannot help but feel utterly betrayed by the friendly TiVo guy with the announcement of TiVos latest enhancement, the Swivel Search upgrade.

Once again, another upgrade comes for TiVo, and once again your locking out the people who took a chance on your unknown company and product and spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on a TiVo Series 1 DVR.

Ive long since upgraded my TiVoadding hard drive capacity and adding a network card to give it broadband capability making my TiVo Series 1 no longer reliant on the telephone line for its daily call or software updates.

Ive sat back and watched as the Series 2 and Series 3 owners have enjoyed broadband fueled advancements like 

Network Scheduling

Sharing of media between TiVos and home computers

Ability to order movies through Amazon and have them downloaded to TiVo


Im sure TiVo has come to regret their early adopters who took the plunge and gave the unproven company hundreds of extra dollars at the time of purchase to secure a lifetime subscription to their service. Dangling tantalizing new features in front of our faces and keeping them from your Series 1 customers is probably seen as a way to push and nudge those customers up your product pipeline to more expensive and lucrative TiVo offerings. Historically, Ive given TiVo a pass on not implementing the above features for those who have upgraded their Series 1s with network capabilitybecause it wasnt an official upgrade--even though I know it would be easy to tell by polling the dialing string from the TiVo and using that to determine if it was networked or not. Whatever.

This latest enhancement from TiVo though is different. Updating the searching capabilities of the TiVo program database does not require broadband capability to implement on any TiVo. There is no reason why it could not also be made available to Series 1 owners. 

I urge TiVo to quickly reconsider this decision and offer this to Series 1 users as wellas a sign of good faith that you recognize the leap of faith your early adopters took on your startup companyrather than a stab in the back of those who took a chance on your company and helped you get to where you are today.

By turning your back on your earlier customers you begin to set a precedent that TiVo will ultimately look for ways to force users to scrap their old hardware and purchase pricier new hardwaresometimes for legitimate reasons (like HDTV)but also for artificial reasons (Swivel). Today its the Series 1 in the crosshairs, but if I buy a Series 2 or Series 3, how long will it be until those are targeted in a similar way? Certainly your market research has indicated that your customers arent stupidthey are more than aware of such betrayalsand, more importantly for your company, they are more than aware of the many alternatives to TiVo there are out there in the world as well.


----------



## dswallow

djlock said:


> This latest enhancement from TiVo though is different. Updating the searching capabilities of the TiVo program database does not require broadband capability to implement on any TiVo. There is no reason why it could not also be made available to Series 1 owners.


Swivel Search is really an HME application running on TiVo's servers; that's where the database resides and where all the searching work takes place. It REQUIRES a broadband connection.


----------



## BTUx9

Sue C. said:


> Is there any way to control music playback through the TiVo via TWP?


I very much doubt it

re: rant against tivo... this really isn't the proper place to post that... this thread is for TivoWebPlus 2.0 which is in no way associated with TiVo, Inc.


----------



## Greencat

I have TWP running on a Phillips DSR 7000. The software is 6.2-01-2-151 and the unit has been zippered.

Some of the functions of TWP are not working. For example when I try to display the deleted shows I get this error.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_deletedshows '' ''
can't read "cache_ns_rec": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $cache_ns_rec $fsid"
(procedure "print_nowshowingrow" line 64)
invoked from within
"print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec """
("uplevel" body line 10)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Active" "1:" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set state [dbobj $rec get State]
set parts [dbobj $rec ..."
(procedure "MOD::action_deletedshows" line 7)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

Thanks for your help


----------



## BTUx9

go to info, and click on the link that says [include output from distribution check] and make sure your install is good


----------



## Greencat

BTUx9 said:


> go to info, and click on the link that says [include output from distribution check] and make sure your install is good


./backups/settings.htm was not included in the distribution
./backups/settings.htm.old was not included in the distribution
./backups/temporary_series.tcl was not included in the distribution
./modules/backup.itcl differs from the distribution
./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution
./load.tcl differs from the distribution

Should I try to re-install?


----------



## BTUx9

yeah... if load.tcl is different, you probably have some fundamental problems.


----------



## zardoz007

zardoz007 said:


> Downloaded TWP v2.0. Used the Update button and it started but then returned this message: The bundle did not contain an update script.
> Anyone had this problem?


I downloaded a second time and all ran well from the update button.

I was going to upload Hackman but ftp will not access the TivoWebPlus folder.
Telnet works so I did a rw and it returned mounted read/write, but still can't open folder in ftp (filezilla or windows ftp). Is there a permissions setting?
Please help.


----------



## Greencat

BTUx9 said:


> yeah... if load.tcl is different, you probably have some fundamental problems.


Thanks for your help. The update feature worked great after I remembered to set the system to RW.

Great Program!


----------



## PJO1966

I was wondering which of the logs I would look at to try to determine what caused a crash. I had a spontaneous reboot last night at a very inopportune time.


----------



## BTUx9

PJO1966 said:


> I was wondering which of the logs I would look at to try to determine what caused a crash. I had a spontaneous reboot last night at a very inopportune time.


it's unlikely that TWP2 was responsible, but you could check Otivoweb.log

tverr will sometimes contain crash info (sometimes not)... search for the word "Rebooting" and look above

once you have a precise time for the reboot, there may be info in other logs (like kernel) at that time which could help


----------



## PJO1966

BTUx9 said:


> it's unlikely that TWP2 was responsible, but you could check Otivoweb.log
> 
> tverr will sometimes contain crash info (sometimes not)... search for the word "Rebooting" and look above
> 
> once you have a precise time for the reboot, there may be info in other logs (like kernel) at that time which could help


I didn't think TWP was responsible, just that maybe it could tell me what the problem was. Thanks. I'll check those logs.


----------



## ronsch

I've had yet another instance of TWP not responding after running for some time. In this instance the TiVo was still responding to the remote. Is there any way to restart the web server cleanly short of a reboot?


----------



## acdc_rulz

Hello - has anyone else had problems setting up manual recordings with Tivoapp v. 8.3 and using the current release of the Thomson TivoWebPlus v. 2.0? Every time I set up a manual recording through TWP, my Tivo pauses and reboots. I have a Series 2 SA running TivoApp v. 8.3-01-2-140.

I got word from Thomson that he has not figured out how to get TWP to insert the correct type of DRM string that is needed when creating a manual recording.
Reading other posts and based on my own experience, TWP was working fine with creating/inserting the DRM strings in Tivoapp 8.1 but only now am I having problems. Here is an excerpt of my tverr log in /var/log:

May 30 07:15:38 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[16352]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e47e2c 0x00e0cab8 0x00e00004 0x005c54cc 0x0051ca64 0x00fef980 0x02a6ad94 0x01012a3c 0x01012ccc 0x02a6ad94 0x02a31bac 0x02a6f68c 0x02a2a000 0x02a29f14 )
May 30 07:25:32 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[16356]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e47e2c 0x00e0cab8 0x00e00004 0x005c54cc 0x0051ca64 0x00fef980 0x02a6ad94 0x01012a3c 0x01012ccc 0x02a6ad94 0x02a31bac 0x02a6f68c 0x02a2a000 0x02a29f14 )
May 30 07:27:07 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[248]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e47e2c 0x00e0cab8 0x00cb325c 0x00cb3d08 0x005921a0 0x00564e2c 0x00566c64 0x005681c8 0x00c4f7a8 0x0061db18 0x00560be4 0x02c0a6e0 0x02c08f54 0x0042c534 )
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity SiHostActivity <273> strayed! (block timestamp 148293072247668)
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: pc 0xab3be0 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x5f0c6c05 hi 0x000015 lo 0x1bb0f2e
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0xfefefeff R02 0x00000000 R03 0x5f0561b5
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R04 0x7fcff428 R05 0x5f0561b5 R06 0x00000000 R07 0x5f091a98
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R08 0x02a96610 R09 0x80808080 R10 0x65000000 R11 0x00730000
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R12 0x61000000 R13 0x50000000 R14 0x5bba249b R15 0xa5d210d7
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R16 0x5f0536a8 R17 0x00000000 R18 0x5f0536b8 R19 0x5f0536a8
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R20 0x5f0acd60 R21 0x7fcff4e0 R22 0x7fcff428 R23 0x5f07dda0
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R24 0x34c10598 R25 0x02a2c348 R26 0x00000001 R27 0x00000000
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: R28 0x100a9790 R29 0x7fcff398 R30 0x7fcff410 R31 0x00ab3bd0
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: tcd 1
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: hpk Series2
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: build b-8-3-mr @260247 2007.03.09-1626 release-mips []
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: pack 8.3-01-2
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x2abf0000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: read 0x2ac34000 /lib/libdl.so.2
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: 0x00ab3be0 0x004fce38 0x004f54d8 0x004f4818 0x004fdb10 0x00ef80f8 0x02a2a000 0x004ef250 0x004451c4 0x004449ac 0x004f3320 0x00f6ca98 0x02a2a000 0x02a316d8 0x02a2b588 0x02a2a32c 0x02a2c8bc 0x02a3e044 0x02a3df2c 0x02a3dddc 0x02a3d368
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity SiHostActivity <273>: unexpected signal 11
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
May 30 07:27:10 (none) Activity SiHostActivity[273]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
May 30 07:31:00 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[251]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e48eec 0x00e47cd4 0x00c5b8f4 0x00c5b7ac 0x00c5b6f8 0x00c5b390 0x00c5b228 0x005795e8 0x0054b5d4 0x00468e70 0x00468a94 0x00c5a878 0x02a2a000 0x02a2bbf0 )
May 30 07:31:00 (none) DiskManager[251]: error allocating for the recording: 0x30045
May 30 07:31:00 (none) DiskManager[251]: AllocateClip failed 0x30045
May 30 07:31:01 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[246]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e47e2c 0x0055c8d0 0x0056a5b8 0x00575248 0x00c4f734 0x00c4f768 0x00c518fc 0x00c53f8c 0x005888a8 0x00591d4c 0x00c454e8 0x02a6ad94 0x01012a3c 0x01012ccc )
May 30 07:35:45 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[233]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e47e2c 0x00d6299c 0x00bd8554 0x01115f2c 0x004a9a80 0x00bd7714 0x00bd7418 0x00bd82dc 0x02a2a000 0x00449904 0x00fef7d0 0x02a6ad94 0x01012a3c 0x01012ccc )
May 30 07:35:45 (none) TmkLogDebugAssertionFailure[233]: false: Attempt to validate recording with no DRM (TvStatus TvDbDrmUtilsGuts::LoadAndValidateRecordingDrmSignature(ref<DbRecording>, ref<DbRecordingDrm>&), line 879 (TvDbDrmUtilsGuts.C) Backtrace: 0x02a8320c 0x00e49420 0x00e47e2c 0x00d6299c 0x00d628e4 0x0111841c 0x004a9a80 0x00bd7714 0x00bd7418 0x00bd82dc 0x02a2a000 0x00449904 0x00fef7d0 0x02a6ad94 0x01012a3c 0x01012ccc )

Thanks.


----------



## Pete77

If I don't like the three tiered menu system in TivowebPlus 2.0 is there any way to back to having just one level of menus as you have in Tivoweb 1.9.4 and as you can have in TivoWebPlus 1.3.1?

I know you can get them all on to User Interface say but then you then have to select User Interface when you go in to TivoWebPus 2.0 to see all the menu options together. I really don't like the split up menus as there seems no logic to them.

In TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 you could delete the files called *more * to go back to only having one tier of menus. In TivoWebPlus 2.0 you don't seem to be able to do this.

Also various TivoWebPlus 2.0 modules still crash with my UK Tivo S1 but this doesn't happen with TivoWeb 1.9.4 Its all very well that TivoWeb 2.0 doesn't cause a full Tivo reboot if you can't use half the modules in it because they crash with errors all the time.

When is a largely bug free version of TivoWebPlus 2.0 going to be released?


----------



## JWThiers

Pete77 said:


> If I don't like the three tiered menu system in Tivoweb is there any way to back to having just one level of menus as you have in Tivoweb 1.9.4?
> 
> I know you can get them all on to User Interface say but then you then have to select User Interface when you go in to TivoWebPus 2.0 to see all the menu options together. I really don't like the split up menus as there seems no logic to them.
> 
> In TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 you could delete the files called *more * to go back to only having one tier of menus. In TivoWebPlus 2.0 you don't seem to be able to do this.
> 
> Also various TivoWebPlus 2.0 modules still crash with my UK Tivo S1 but this doesn't happen with TivoWeb 1.9.4 Its all very well that TivoWeb 2.0 doesn't cause a full Tivo reboot if you can't use half the modules in it because they crash with errors all the time.
> 
> When is a largely bug free version of TivoWebPlus 2.0 going to be released?


I haven't tried it because I like the way it is now for the most part, but I think if you go to the "TWP MENUS" module and go to each group by unchecking all the selections and saving the changes, all the modules should go to the top level of the menu structure.

As to TW 1.9.4 modules crashing, according to the TWP2 page "This version is not compatible with many modules from the original TivoWeb, as changes to some of the data structures are required." So it isn't a bug it is an incompatibility and unless the module developers make a change the module most likely won't be fixed by BTUx9. Sorry. On my US Dtivo TWP2 is Rock solid, but I don't use a ton of extra modules either.


----------



## Pete77

JWThiers said:


> As to TW 1.9.4 modules crashing, according to the TWP2 page "This version is not compatible with many modules from the original TivoWeb, as changes to some of the data structures are required." So it isn't a bug it is an incompatibility and unless the module developers make a change the module most likely won't be fixed by BTUx9. Sorry. On my US Dtivo TWP2 is Rock solid, but I don't use a ton of extra modules either.


No I meant functions and modules that are specifically part of this new TivoWebPlus 2.0 regularly hang with error listings with my UK TIvo S1 but the old modules withe equivalent functionality under TivoWeb 1.9.4 work with no issues at all.


----------



## BTUx9

Kind of hard to help you with the issue "modules still crash".

If you give specifics, the error and log messages, and help, then maybe somebody can help debug them for/with you.

May be better to post this on the DDB thread, in that, if they are S1- or UK-only issues, John is much more likely to be able to help (I don't have access to an S1 running TWP)


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> May be better to post this on the DDB thread, in that, if they are S1- or UK-only issues, John is much more likely to be able to help (I don't have access to an S1 running TWP)


My message is only so generalised because it seems to be a generalised problem with only a few modules built in to TWP 2.0 working ok with my Tivo S1 UK unit and most of them not. The situation was much less bad with TWP 1.3.1, even though some functionality that worked in TW 1.9.4 Final would not work in its TWP 1.3.1 counterpart.

So may be it is a retro compatbility issue with the Tivo S1 database.

That seems to be why we guys still regard TW 1.9.4 as a more reliable and stable piece of software............


----------



## BTUx9

If you have many modules that aren't working, then it may be a bad install.

As I said, John1980 uses TWP 2.0 on an S1 UKtivo, and I can't imagine that he'd be content with most things being broken.


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> If you have many modules that aren't working, then it may be a bad install.
> 
> As I said, John1980 uses TWP 2.0 on an S1 UKtivo, and I can't imagine that he'd be content with most things being broken.


I tried the recommended procedure for upgrading from TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 and my TivoWeb 1.9.4 works near perfectly apart from an occasional full reboot of the Tivo on heavy duty commands that aceess the full Tivo channels database and a lot of the data in them all at one time.

What would be the process for a clear and reinstall of TWP 2.0?

Of course John uses a UK Tivo but in NZ and with their own home manufactured data source. We have far more channels in the UK Sky channels database and that may be causing some of the issues.


----------



## BTUx9

Pete77 said:


> What would be the process for a clear and reinstall of TWP 2.0?


I'd suggest completely removing the dir... download the latest bundle, and untar where you want it. Don't put any "other" modules in, and then try the broken modules... let me know what errors show up in the browser and the log.



> Of course John uses a UK Tivo but in NZ and with their own home manufactured data source. We have far more channels in the UK Sky channels database and that may be causing some of the issues.


TWP 2.0 really DOES handle large channel lists better than previous versions, and there are people using S1 SA connected to directv boxes, so I'd be surprised if the problem was the number of sky channels (but you never know)


----------



## acdc_rulz

Any ideas or does anyone have the problem I mentioned above? Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

acdc_rulz said:


> Any ideas or does anyone have the problem I mentioned above? Thanks


I don't believe the DRM issue has been resolved, and if you've talked to John about it, and he said he hasn't figured it out yet, it's unlikely that anyone here will know (the dev. thread is on DDB, this is just a support thread)


----------



## sk33t3r

I searched and didnt see a resolution. 6.2a with the latest zipper on a hdvr2, NPL shows fine but the same setup on my DSR700 and when I go to NPL in TivoWeb I get the following

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "::multi_delete": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::multi_delete} {
set nstype 6
} else {
set nstype 0
}"
(procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 5)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--



Whats the deal??


----------



## BTUx9

check your distribution (link in info screen)


----------



## sk33t3r

From the working NPL
TivoWebPlus - brendan Distribution 
Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)

NOTE: 'sum' not found, reverting to 'du' comparison
./load.tcl differs from the distribution
./modules/backup.itcl differs from the distribution
./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution

From the NON working NPL
TivoWebPlus - MasterBedroom Distribution 
Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)

NOTE: 'sum' not found, reverting to 'du' comparison
./backups/backup.0205_09_33 was not included in the distribution
./backups/backup.0311_07_38 was not included in the distribution
./modules/backup.itcl differs from the distribution
./tivoweb.cfg was not included in the distribution
./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution
./tivoweb.cfg~ was not included in the distribution
./load.tcl differs from the distribution


----------



## ColinYounger

Apologies in advance - I have posted this in the other place, but haven't had a reply. I'm reposting here as it's a different audience.

I'm using a UK series 1 machine, and build 070430, and I'm getting this error quite a bit:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '' ''
can't read "t": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$toy < $t+86400*((73-($ddoy+$y+$leaps))%7)} break"
    (procedure "get_tzoffset" line 30)
    invoked from within
"get_tzoffset $secs"
    (procedure "MOD::action_info" line 174)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

An example is on the info page - it displays the error first, then the 'Currently on live TV' section and the page ends at the 'Tivo Box Information' header.

Smells like a farkled script somewhere; I've cleared down and re-installed TivoWebPlus but still see the error.

Any ideas, please?


----------



## sk33t3r

TWP Software updated from '2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)' to '2.0.0 (oztivo-070518) did the fix. Thanks BTUx



sk33t3r said:


> From the working NPL
> TivoWebPlus - brendan Distribution
> Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)
> 
> NOTE: 'sum' not found, reverting to 'du' comparison
> ./load.tcl differs from the distribution
> ./modules/backup.itcl differs from the distribution
> ./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
> ./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution
> 
> From the NON working NPL
> TivoWebPlus - MasterBedroom Distribution
> Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)
> 
> NOTE: 'sum' not found, reverting to 'du' comparison
> ./backups/backup.0205_09_33 was not included in the distribution
> ./backups/backup.0311_07_38 was not included in the distribution
> ./modules/backup.itcl differs from the distribution
> ./tivoweb.cfg was not included in the distribution
> ./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
> ./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution
> ./tivoweb.cfg~ was not included in the distribution
> ./load.tcl differs from the distribution


----------



## sk33t3r

BTU just some info for you. Ran tweak to update my hr10-250, it appears 070205 is included with the latest rbautch_files.tgz after i updated twp I got this message.

Software updated from '2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)' to '2.0.0 (oztivo-070518) And in WP info I get the following 

Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070518) 
NOTE: 'sum' not found, reverting to 'du' comparison
./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution 


Question where or what file does TWP pull for the name of the tivo. With 1.3.1 you could see the name of the tivo like, 
TivoWebPlus - HR10-250


----------



## BTUx9

sk33t3r said:


> Question where or what file does TWP pull for the name of the tivo. With 1.3.1 you could see the name of the tivo like,
> TivoWebPlus - HR10-250


TWP2 puts the value of the env var HOSTNAME in brackets under the version


----------



## sk33t3r

BTUx9 said:


> TWP2 puts the value of the env var HOSTNAME in brackets under the version


HUH???


----------



## BTUx9

when TWP2 runs, it checks for an environment variable "HOSTNAME"... if it's set, it puts that name on the header of each TWP page (in upper left corner)

if you set it early in author, it should show up.

ex: "export HOSTNAME=MyTivo"


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

My TWP 2.0 has mysteriously stopped showing up in my browser. I get an "Unable to connect".
I am running the default TWP 2.0 that installs using rbautch's script.
I have not done anything at all to my Tivo (240) in the past couple days.
My ISP did go down the other night, but is connecting now. I can connect to the Tivo Service fine as well as get bash access.
I tried a twprs, but that hasn't helped.
AFAIK there hasn't been any software updates since my 8.3 several weeks ago.
Any thoughts?


----------



## mskreis

2.0 is working fine but I'm unable to use merge. I've set ShowMergeButton=1 in tivoweb.cfg but still do not see merge on any of the menus. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Pete77

MasterOfPuppets said:


> My TWP 2.0 has mysteriously stopped showing up in my browser. I get an "Unable to connect".
> I am running the default TWP 2.0 that installs using rbautch's script.
> I have not done anything at all to my Tivo (240) in the past couple days.
> My ISP did go down the other night, but is connecting now. I can connect to the Tivo Service fine as well as get bash access.
> I tried a twprs, but that hasn't helped.
> AFAIK there hasn't been any software updates since my 8.3 several weeks ago.
> Any thoughts?


Try rebooting the Tivo.


----------



## SteveT

An updated version of TivoWebPlus 2.0 (070729) is available on the TivoWebPlus site.

TWP 2.0 now features client-side sorting of show listings and drop-down menus for easier navigation between modules.

You can test-drive the new features at my Jacket site (see sig). Just hover over the menus to see drop-downs, and click on any column heading on the show listing (bottom table) to sort. (IE7 or FireFox only)

This version has a couple of items to be aware of;
1) A full shutdown/restart of TWP is required. (Rebooting the Tivo works, too).
2) Clearing your browser cache is required. (F5 usually works).
3) If using the Jacket themes, v4 or later is required.
4) If you use a custom theme (other than the 10 built-in themes or Jacket themes), they must be modified to look correct. The TivoWebPlus Wiki has been updated with a how-to, or you can email your old theme to me (address in profile) and I'll fix it.

Of course, the things that make TWP 2.0 great are still there, particularly the increased speed and reliability. If you haven't upgraded to 2.0, why not?


----------



## PJO1966

SteveT said:


> An updated version of TivoWebPlus 2.0 (070729) is available on the TivoWebPlus site.
> 
> TWP 2.0 now features client-side sorting of show listings and drop-down menus for easier navigation between modules.
> 
> You can test-drive the new features at my Jacket site (see sig). Just hover over the menus to see drop-downs, and click on any column heading on the show listing (bottom table) to sort. (IE7 or FireFox only)
> 
> This version has a couple of items to be aware of;
> 1) A full shutdown/restart of TWP is required. (Rebooting the Tivo works, too).
> 2) Clearing your browser cache is required. (F5 usually works).
> 3) If you use a custom theme (other than the 10 built-in themes or Jacket themes), they must be modified to look correct. The TivoWebPlus Wiki has been updated with a how-to, or you can email your old theme to me (address in profile) and I'll fix it.
> 
> Of course, the things that make TWP 2.0 great are still there, particularly the increased speed and reliability. If you haven't upgraded to 2.0, why not?


The new themes look great, but I'm having trouble installing this. I tried downloading the module and updating through TWP, but I got an error saying something about 0 available space. I also tried to update via FTP and didn't have any more luck. Any suggestions on how I can successfully update this?


----------



## Finnstang

PJO1966 said:


> The new themes look great, but I'm having trouble installing this. I tried downloading the module and updating through TWP, but I got an error saying something about 0 available space. I also tried to update via FTP and didn't have any more luck. Any suggestions on how I can successfully update this?


Is your drive set to rw?


----------



## PJO1966

Finnstang said:


> Is your drive set to rw?


yes


----------



## Gunnyman

I just updated
can anyone tel me why my menus look like this:


----------



## SteveT

Gunnyman said:


> I just updated
> can anyone tel me why my menus look like this:


I'd guess you're running an outdated version of the theme. That looks like GreenJacket. Go get the v4 version and try again.


----------



## Gunnyman

that was it Steve, thank you.


----------



## SteveT

Gunnyman said:


> that was it Steve, thank you.


No problem. I have updated my earlier post to list that as a requirement.


----------



## Gunnyman

beautiful themes by the way.


----------



## PJO1966

I transferred all the new themes into my themes directory on the TiVo and did a "Full Reload". I still don't have access to them through TWP's menus. The old themes seem to have updated properly. What should I be doing to have access to the new ones?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

The wiki says that the "Update" feature is under the "More" menu.
It is actually under the "System" menu.


----------



## tssbboy

I sucessfully installed TWP and Hackman. 
Heres my question:
on my Now playing list. I get the ASX/Tivo link on the right, I got the ASX working fine, i can stream with it. 

What is the Tivo link used for? its tivo://ipoftivo/id#ofrecording 

Can this be used with an RSS reader or something? 

I have RSS working with my Now playing list, but it just takes me to the episode information. What i really want is an RSS feed that when you click on the item it brings up the video stream for that recording. 

any ideas? right now i'm using the live bookmarks rss in firefox.


----------



## RichardJH

UK user with S1 Tivo.
I am getting the following error when I use the Info screen with TWP 2.0



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_info '' ''
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec df -h -T"
> (procedure "MOD::action_info" line 283)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--


Can anyone help

Thanks

Richard


----------



## BTUx9

MasterOfPuppets said:


> The wiki says that the "Update" feature is under the "More" menu.
> It is actually under the "System" menu.


If you find mistakes/outdated info in the wiki, please fix it (that's why the info is in a wiki in the first place)


----------



## tsanga

Could someone help me clear this up? I'm reading conflicting information, and I'm getting a third result when I do this.

This post at d d b ... showpost.php?p=264615&postcount=1 says there should be no issues creating season passes on the HR10-250 using TWP 2.0 or newer.

Yet on the download page for TWP, the third item down still describes the temporary workaround of having to make a season pass through the TiVo UI for the channel first.

To make things more confusing, when I tried to restore a season pass backup from 6.2a onto 6.3d, the season passes didn't show up in season pass manager, and I was getting error #32. But the real kicker was when I clicked on the link for one of them in TWP and it sent my TiVo into a GSOD and its own recovery/mfs check routine.

Any input or tips would be welcome.


----------



## BTUx9

I'm not sure of the state of SP creation in newer versions, but I DO know (and have posted a few times) that the backup/restore system still uses the old method for creating SPs (so can NOT be used on s/w versions with the DRM issues like 6.3x)


----------



## tsanga

OK, thanks. Didn't know anything about DRM issues...I'm new to 6.3x. Need to do some more reading.


----------



## ciper

RichardJH said:


> UK user with S1 Tivo.
> I am getting the following error when I use the Info screen with TWP 2.0


Are you sure the disk isnt full or read only? Sounds like your mtab is broke

edit: well look at this! http://xaddr.com/sf


----------



## RichardJH

ciper thanks for reply. If it is as you say how do I go about fixing it


----------



## Soapm

I can't get TWP 2.0 to run on my newly hacked 649DT. It ran once and that was it. This is what I get now;

This is a restart



Code:


-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
7.RESTART TIVOWEBPLUS FROM BASH= twprs            
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 secondsT=gotomydvr                                  

Ad
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 4 secondstement...                                       
rss_util        
Loading modules...o install the joe 
-Registered backup y                
-Registered channelgrid            
Do you wan
-Registered channelprefst editor? [y/n]: y      
-Registered confresManual                     
Rep
-Registered folderse" in your profile 
-Registered gallery                   
-Registered gdchecker 

Enter a short name
-Registered higuide FamRoom           
-Registered info                
-Registered logosbash prompt with 
-Registered logs                
-Registered rssntly set to: 19
-Registered sysadmin                    
-Registered theme    
   Default g
-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered whatson
[B]couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing[/B]
"socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
invoked from within
"set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 582)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

This is a start



Code:


Tivo-bash# twp              
starting TivoWebPlus      

Do you want 
[1] 515ll chan
Tivo-bash# Starting TWP pid=521                               

Do you want
for copyright and credit information.n]: y                                
PoolSize=2916352     
Installing
Loading libs....              
btutils     
A
htmling 
httpsini
indexor fi
reco r
sendkeyrID on 
uioo
util    
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds    

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft 
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds                                                 
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 3 secondsould you like to add BEFORE each program?: 0    
rss_util        
Loading modules...                  
-Registered backup                  
-Registered channe                
-Registered info                
-Registered logos      

Do you wa
-Registered logsowebplus? [y/n]:
-Registered mail                
-Registered manreclling TWP in root 
-Registered mfs               
-Registered mrv
Appending your
-Registered netconfige to run TWP on start
-Registered reorder                   
-Registered rowformat


-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered whatson
[B]couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing[/B]
"socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
invoked from within
"set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 582)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the enhancements but no difference.


----------



## Soapm

It is sorta working this morning. Each time I click a link in TWP I get page can't be displayed. Then if I highlight the link in the address bar and hit ok the page usually appears. Could this be a setting in my IE causing the pages to not be displayed?

EDIT: This is just some pages. Other pages will not display no matter how many time I go to them.

Now I'm back to no pages working. I get "The page cannot be displayed" when I try to use TWP


----------



## ciper

Try running PS AX from the prompt. My first guess is that you have something else running on the same port.


----------



## Soapm

ciper said:


> Try running PS AX from the prompt. My first guess is that you have something else running on the same port.


I'm not sure what this tells me; There appeared to be a lot more the flew up the screen but this was what was left.

285 ? S 0:00 HmeHost
286 ? S 0:00 HmeHost
287 ? S 0:00 HmeHost
293 ? S 0:00 httpd
294 ? S 0:00 httpd
295 ? S 0:00 httpd
296 ? S 0:00 httpd
297 ? S 0:00 httpd
298 ? S 0:00 httpd
299 ? S 0:00 httpd
 300 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
304 ? S 0:00 tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
307 ? S 0:00 tivoftpd
308 ttyS1 Ss+ 0:00 bash
310 ? S 0:00 ./ncidd
312 ttyp0 Ss 0:00 /bin/bash -login
314 ? S 0:00 dbgc-mcp
318 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome
325 ? S 0:00 myworld
326 ? S 0:00 SystemServices
329 ? S 0:00 myworld
330 ttyp0 R+ 0:00 ps ax ax
331 ? S 0:00 myworld


----------



## Soapm

Ok, I uninstalled the TWP using the tweak scripts then installed it manually. I think it is running now. Now to get it to start up automatically.

298 ? S 0:00 httpd
299 ? S 0:00 httpd
300 ? S 0:00 httpd
301 ? S 0:00 httpd
302 ? S 0:00 httpd
304 ? S 0:00 httpd
305 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
309 ? S 0:00 tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
312 ? S 0:00 tivoftpd
313 ttyS1 Ss+ 0:00 bash
315 ? S 0:00 ./ncidd
317 ttyp0 Ss 0:00 /bin/bash -login
318 ? S 0:00 tivoftpd
342 ? D 1:44 myworld
347 ? S 0:00 SystemServices
357 ? S 0:00 myworld
358 ? S 0:00 SystemServices
359 ? S 0:00 myworld
367 ttyp0 S 0:19 /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/
368 ttyp0 S 0:00 /bin/bash /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/tivo
369 ttyp0 S 0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/
370 ttyp0 S 0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/
379 ttyp0 R+ 0:00 ps ax


----------



## Soapm

I installed TWP /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

I understand this line need to be added to the end of my rc.sysinit.author file to get the application to run automatically. 

How does the line need to look?


----------



## BTUx9

If you don't change it, TWP's default port is 80 (standard http)... your tivo already has its own internal web server running, which uses that port, so you need to change TWP's config to use a different port.


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> If you don't change it, TWP's default port is 80 (standard http)... your tivo already has its own internal web server running, which uses that port, so you need to change TWP's config to use a different port.


It says I change the port it uses by editing the tivoweb.cfg file. I don't find this file in the directory. Did you name it something different in this version?


----------



## MungoJerrie

Soapm said:


> It says I change the port it uses by editing the tivoweb.cfg file. I don't find this file in the directory. Did you name it something different in this version?


"tivoweb.cfg" is in the ~/TivoWebPlus/config directory. In your case, it may be /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/config
Change the port = 8080
Then in your browser -> http://tivo.ip.address:8080


----------



## Soapm

MungoJerrie said:


> "tivoweb.cfg" is in the ~/TivoWebPlus/config directory. In your case, it may be /enhancements/varhacks/TWP/TivoWebPlus/config
> Change the port = 8080
> Then in your browser -> http://tivo.ip.address:8080


Ok, I got that part working. The only problem is I have to start it manually each time the Tivo boots up. This is the entry from my aurthor file. Anyone know why it won't start?

##################
mkdir -p /var/TWP
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
# starting Tivowebplus
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

That data file it is trying to export doesn't exist???

EDIT: Dirctory appeared


----------



## tall1

How do I change the Tivo name displayed in TWP without rerunning zipper?


----------



## BTUx9

easiest way is to put a line:


Code:


export HOSTNAME="tivoname"

early in author (somewhere before TWP gets started, obviously)... 
if you want to minimize the risk of messing up your author file, you could create /test.conf with that line in it, instead.


----------



## texster

In the past, I haves been able to change the TWP tivo name by editing the variable NAME in the load.tcl file.

I have not tried this on the latest TWP releases, so the usual caveats apply.


----------



## BTUx9

texster said:


> In the past, I haves been able to change the TWP tivo name by editing the variable NAME in the load.tcl file.
> 
> I have not tried this on the latest TWP releases, so the usual caveats apply.


If you do it that way (and the variable HAS changed from earlier versions), it gets wiped out the next time you update TWP.


----------



## tall1

BTUx9 said:


> If you do it that way (and the variable HAS changed from earlier versions), it gets wiped out the next time you update TWP.


That is what happened to me. I used "update" and lost the name. Editing load.tcl got it back. Thanks guys.


----------



## BTUx9

tall1 said:


> That is what happened to me. I used "update" and lost the name. Editing load.tcl got it back. Thanks guys.


<sigh>


----------



## Soapm

I finally got TWP to launch at start up by using this command in the author file,

#mkdir -p /var/TWP
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
# starting Tivowebplus
cd /TivoWebPlus; ./tivoweb

Do I need that mkdir command?


----------



## BTUx9

I can't check the code at this moment, but I'm pretty sure I had TWP create that dir for you if it doesn't exist


----------



## PortlandPaw

tall1 said:


> How do I change the Tivo name displayed in TWP without rerunning zipper?


hackman has a feature to do this that survives updates.


----------



## Finnstang

PortlandPaw said:


> hackman has a feature to do this that survives updates.


Post #185


BTUx9 said:


> when TWP2 runs, it checks for an environment variable "HOSTNAME"... if it's set, it puts that name on the header of each TWP page (in upper left corner)
> 
> if you set it early in author, it should show up.
> 
> ex: "export HOSTNAME=MyTivo"


This survives updates.


----------



## tsanga

Hi,

Does anyone what this means?


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '/3294464/12' ''
bad index "3294464/12": must be integer or end?-integer?
    while executing
"lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
    invoked from within
"if [info exists foldid] {
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /Recording/NowShowingByBucketTitle "" {
set l [split $name :]
set id [lindex $l 1]
if {$foldid..."
    (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 44)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

This happened when I clicked on the show title in the NPL. The show is one that I had backed up as a .tmf and reinserted. This happens with some other shows that I reinserted as well, but not all.

My suspicion is the guide data doesn't have any info matching that of this show since it was recorded a long time ago. But I'm looking for an expert opinion. Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Finnstang said:


> Post #185
> This survives updates.


The hackman method involves filling a field on the preferences page without having to edit any files. Just easier, that's all.


----------



## BTUx9

tsanga said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_nowshowing '/3294464/12' ''
> bad index "3294464/12": must be integer or end?-integer?
> while executing
> --cut here--
> 
> This happened when I clicked on the show title in the NPL. The show is one that I had backed up as a .tmf and reinserted. This happens with some other shows that I reinserted as well, but not all.
> 
> My suspicion is the guide data doesn't have any info matching that of this show since it was recorded a long time ago. But I'm looking for an expert opinion. Anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm having trouble figuring out how it came up with a link like that... the showing links are supposed to be /showing/id/subid, not /nowshowing/id/subid

You should probably check the validity of the files in your distribution (using a link in the info page)


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out how it came up with a link like that... the showing links are supposed to be /showing/id/subid, not /nowshowing/id/subid
> 
> You should probably check the validity of the files in your distribution (using a link in the info page)


My compliments for TWP, this made hacking the box all worth it.

I installed hackman (great one this is) and tracker (may not have needed this). Any other good modules I should know about?


----------



## BTUx9

you sure you're running TWP 2.0? I didn't think anyone had updated tracker to work with it.


----------



## tsanga

BTUx9 said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out how it came up with a link like that... the showing links are supposed to be /showing/id/subid, not /nowshowing/id/subid
> 
> You should probably check the validity of the files in your distribution (using a link in the info page)


Checked the distribution...


Code:


Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070729)

NOTE: 'sum' not found, reverting to 'du' comparison
./backup_write_static.tcl was not included in the distribution
./backup_run.sh was not included in the distribution

So then I updated it to build 070804. Checking the distribution yielded no more errors. But....


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '/3294464/12' ''
bad index "3294464/12": must be integer or end?-integer?
    while executing
"lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
    invoked from within
"if [info exists foldid] {
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /Recording/NowShowingByBucketTitle "" {
set l [split $name :]
set id [lindex $l 1]
if {$foldid..."
    (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 44)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> you sure you're running TWP 2.0? I didn't think anyone had updated tracker to work with it.


Can I just remove the module and all will go away or will the screw ups I made trying to use it plague me until I reimage my drive and start from scratch?


----------



## BTUx9

Soapm said:


> Can I just remove the module and all will go away or will the screw ups I made trying to use it plague me until I reimage my drive and start from scratch?


first step would certainly be to remove the module (and do a full restart... not quit & restart)


----------



## Robert Spalding

ok, I messed up my copy of Tivowebplus (1.3) by trying to delete all the files via FTP and sending the new 2.0 files to the folder...now I can't connect to TWP. I can telnet and ftp. what do I do?


----------



## Soapm

Robert Spalding said:


> ok, I messed up my copy of Tivowebplus (1.3) by trying to delete all the files via FTP and sending the new 2.0 files to the folder...now I can't connect to TWP. I can telnet and ftp. what do I do?


From bash type ps and see if TWP is running. It will look similar to this

0:43 /tvbin/tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
1060 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
1061 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
1062 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl

Did you ftp 2.0 over then unzip it while on the Tivo? What folder is it in?


----------



## Robert Spalding

doesnt look like its running.

I ftp'd it over unzipped already. how do I fix this?


----------



## Da Goon

Just start it up manually. ie, : */path/to/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &*


----------



## Robert Spalding

that didnt make sense...sorry!
can you clear that up?


----------



## Da Goon

It depends on where you installed the TWP package. I use /var/hack/TivoWebPlus. So in my case it would be : */var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &*
Just enter that in at the command prompt and change the path to it depending on where you installed it. You could do : *find / -name tivoweb* and then just enter in the output from that command.


----------



## Soapm

also, if you used zipper or sapper you can just type TWP at the bash to start it up

You will then have to edit your rc.sysinit.author to make it sart automatically. My TWP is in the /TivoWebPlus and here is my author entry

#############################################
#mkdir -p /var/TWP
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
# starting Tivowebplus
cd /TivoWebPlus; ./tivoweb


----------



## Robert Spalding

I used the PTVnet CD so its in that :

/ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus/

I wish there was a step by step way of fixing this because none of your guys' directions makes any sense.


----------



## Robert Spalding

could I start over and install it in the var/hack directory?


----------



## Da Goon

Type /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb & at the bash prompt or add it to your rc.sysinit.author. Or you can remove it and stick it in /var/hack.


----------



## Robert Spalding

i typed that but it still won't connect.

How do I reinstall it?


----------



## Soapm

Robert Spalding said:


> i typed that but it still won't connect.
> 
> How do I reinstall it?


After you typed it, did you run ps again to see if it started?


----------



## Robert Spalding

Soapm said:


> After you typed it, did you run ps again to see if it started?


I just did and it's not running. I need to reinstall correct?


----------



## Soapm

I don't know, I am a newbie to this game.

Here are the instructions I used to install

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


----------



## Robert Spalding

I think those are kind of old aren't they? Can anyone else point me in the right direction?


----------



## BTUx9

Except for configuration/rw issues, this is just like any other program on the tivo... path of least resistance would probably just be to ftp the latest TWP bundle to /var, then:


Code:


mount -o remount,rw /
cd /ptvupgrade
rm -r TivoWebPlus
tar xzf /var/tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070804.tgz
mount -o remount,ro /
TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

that way, it should start up automatically without any changes on a reboot.

p.s. While I don't agree with the way some DDB gurus treat people, I must admit that because of the tools like ptvnet and zipper/enhancements that automate tivo hacking, we end up with a lot of owners of hacked tivos who haven't a clue about how to do things on them.


----------



## Robert Spalding

thanks BTU! I'll try that later.

will it ignore the TWP install I have in the /PTVupgrade folder? or is this just reinstalling it in my old folder? also, what FTP program do you all use? I've been using Smart ftp but I think I am screwing things up because I can'[t figure out how to set it for Binary.


----------



## BTUx9

since you'll be xferring a .tgz file, it shouldn't try to xfer in ascii... I use filezilla

If you run into trouble, check if I'm on IM


----------



## Robert Spalding

I think you are right about the PTVnet type cd's....I was really into the scene about 5 years ago when everything was hard....I've just recently decided to upgrade my HR10-250 with a bigger drive and TWP and Instant cake and PTVnet was the easiest. I wish their support was a little better though.


----------



## BTUx9

I think zipper is MUCH better on the support front... rbautch is always around helping those who have trouble.
(plus, I can't BELIEVE that ptvnet doesn't default to disabling upgrades)


----------



## Robert Spalding

at least ptvnet gives you the option of turning the upgrades off during install.


----------



## Pete77

Robert Spalding said:


> I think those are kind of old aren't they? Can anyone else point me in the right direction?


Still current as Tivoweb 1.9.4 hasn't changed in a long time, although there are now a lot more add on modules for it from third party developers.


----------



## RichardJH

Sorry to bump this but does anyone have any ideas what is causing this. Everything else is working fine with TWP 2.0

Internal server error
UK user with S1 Tivo.
I am getting the following error when I use the Info screen with TWP 2.0

Quote:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '' ''
df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
while executing
"exec df -h -T"
(procedure "MOD::action_info" line 283)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


Can anyone help

Thanks

Richard


----------



## BTUx9

RichardJH said:


> Sorry to bump this but does anyone have any ideas what is causing this. Everything else is working fine with TWP 2.0
> 
> Internal server error
> UK user with S1 Tivo.
> I am getting the following error when I use the Info screen with TWP 2.0
> 
> Quote:
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_info '' ''
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec df -h -T"
> (procedure "MOD::action_info" line 283)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> 
> Can anyone help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


can't be sure, but it may be that, when you hacked your system, the lines responsible for "faking" the mounts once var is mounted were removed or corrupted... on my system, the lines are:


Code:


mount -f /
mount -af
mount /proc /proc -t proc

... check "df" from telnet to see if it worked


----------



## RichardJH

Tried df from telnet and got the following



> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo hacking
> Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % df
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % cd \
> >
> TiVo: {/} % df
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> TiVo: {/} %
> TiVo: {/} %


Tried it on my other Tivo which works fine with info module in TWP and got the following with df via telnet



> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo hacking
> Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % df
> Filesystem 1024-blocks Used Available Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda4 126911 28090 92268 23% /
> /dev/hda9 126911 26572 93786 22% /var
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} %


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

This is pretty minor, but I'm curious...
I've got the latest and greatest TWP 2.0 version installed.
SA S2 240. Under then 'Info' menu, under "FileSystem/Disk Information" I get this:


> Device: MAXTOR STM3320620A Supports ATA Version 7
> Smartctl: Smart Values Read Failed
> Smart Values Read failed: Input/output error


What do I need to do to fix those errors?
Thanks.


----------



## Robert Spalding

BTUx9 said:


> Except for configuration/rw issues, this is just like any other program on the tivo... path of least resistance would probably just be to ftp the latest TWP bundle to /var, then:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> cd /ptvupgrade
> rm -r TivoWebPlus
> tar xzf /var/tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070804.tgz
> mount -o remount,ro /
> TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
> 
> that way, it should start up automatically without any changes on a reboot.
> 
> p.s. While I don't agree with the way some DDB gurus treat people, I must admit that because of the tools like ptvnet and zipper/enhancements that automate tivo hacking, we end up with a lot of owners of hacked tivos who haven't a clue about how to do things on them.


I did all the steps above but it still won't work. I can get bash and FTP just fine....do I need to reboot?


----------



## BTUx9

1) check the log
2) if you're running s/w 6.3x, you need to edit tivoweb.cfg and change the port


----------



## Robert Spalding

ok, so now its working...how do I edit the tivoweb.cfg file?


----------



## BTUx9

if you followed my instructions, it should've been created in /var/TWP/config... you should be able to edit with either joe or vi (or edit it locally with a linux-aware editor, and ftp it back). Then, do a quit & restart of TWP


----------



## Soapm

all of sudden my TWP stopped working. it gets this error when starting up. What gives?

Loading completed in 14 seconds -- Accepting Connections
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
invoked from within
"set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 33)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop
Please check the logs and rerun tivoweb when the problem is fixed


----------



## BTUx9

at a guess, you're running it from root, which was r/o and is now r/w, or vice-versa... see my wiki for how TWP2 determines which config dir to use


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> at a guess, you're running it from root, which was r/o and is now r/w, or vice-versa... see my wiki for how TWP2 determines which config dir to use


You are right, it is in the root and I usually start it the first time with rw so it can make any config files it needs to make.

I will just do a new install and skip mu stupidity


----------



## BTUx9

you don't need to reinstall... just move config dir to /var/TWP/config


----------



## Soapm

that did it, thanks


----------



## BTUx9

MasterOfPuppets said:


> This is pretty minor, but I'm curious...
> I've got the latest and greatest TWP 2.0 version installed.
> SA S2 240. Under then 'Info' menu, under "FileSystem/Disk Information" I get this:
> 
> What do I need to do to fix those errors?
> Thanks.


if it bothers you that much, calling "smartctl -e /dev/hda" may fix it (I think it has to be done each boot... not positive, tho)


----------



## SteveT

BTUx9 said:


> you sure you're running TWP 2.0? I didn't think anyone had updated tracker to work with it.


Yes, I updated Tracker a while back to work with TWP 2.0. See here. I've been using it several times a week with good results.


----------



## SteveT

Pete77 said:


> Still current as Tivoweb 1.9.4 hasn't changed in a long time, although there are now a lot more add on modules for it from third party developers.


What modules are in use that still don't work with TivoWebPlus 2.0?


----------



## unclemoosh

When trying to set up a recording from Channel Grid, HiGuide or ManualRecording I get error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Manual Recording";set "episodestr" "";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "repeat" "once";set "wodatetz" "1186531200";set "createSP" "0";set "keepmost" "5";set "weeks" "2";set "chnsel" "137901";set "wotimetz" "20";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "60";set "keepdays" "6";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "75";set "forcerecord" "0";set "submit" "Record";'
invalid command name "6"
while executing
"$::version > 7"
(procedure "create_RecordingDRM" line 4)
invoked from within
"create_RecordingDRM $recording"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
puts $chan "Creating Recording..."

set recording [ db $db create Recording ]
create_RecordingDRM $recording
dbobj $recording set B..."
(procedure "create_manual_todo_recording" line 14)
invoked from within
"create_manual_todo_recording $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $episodestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $programSource $recqual $keepdays $createSP"
(procedure "MOD::action_manrec" line 313)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

I am running versions 070729 and 070804 on various machines with the same error. I did a complete delete and reinstall on one machine with the same result.

Has anybody else seen this? I would appreciate any help.

Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

unclemoosh said:


> When trying to set up a recording from Channel Grid, HiGuide or ManualRecording I get error:


try changing line 7 of modules/merge.itcl from


Code:


  if [$::version > 7] {

to


Code:


  if {$::version > 7} {


----------



## Soapm

SteveT said:


> What modules are in use that still don't work with TivoWebPlus 2.0?


What about these two? What do they do? Are they still needed? Are they updated?


----------



## unclemoosh

BTUx9 said:


> try changing line 7 of modules/merge.itcl from
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if [$::version > 7] {
> 
> to
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$::version > 7} {


BTUx9,

Thanks, but code is already has the {} rather than the [].


----------



## BTUx9

unclemoosh said:


> BTUx9,
> 
> Thanks, but code is already has the {} rather than the [].


then quit&restart, to make sure the code is loaded (because the error really seems most likely to be caused by that)


----------



## unclemoosh

BTUx9 said:


> then quit&restart, to make sure the code is loaded (because the error really seems most likely to be caused by that)


Did quit and restart and even rebooted Tivo. No joy


----------



## Soapm

What is the password for Enter password to enable/disable dangerous features,
edit files and set preferences...

Do I need to set one in the config file or something?


----------



## PortlandPaw

RTFM, my friend, RTFM.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Soapm said:


> What is the password for Enter password to enable/disable dangerous features,
> edit files and set preferences...
> 
> Do I need to set one in the config file or something?


You wrote in in your post.


----------



## Soapm

Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## ciper

The manual is included with the download. Look under the "docs" folder and you will see three html files.


----------



## unclemoosh

unclemoosh said:


> When trying to set up a recording from Channel Grid, HiGuide or ManualRecording I get error:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Manual Recording";set "episodestr" "";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "repeat" "once";set "wodatetz" "1186531200";set "createSP" "0";
> I am running versions 070729 and 070804 on various machines with the same error. I did a complete delete and reinstall on one machine with the same result.
> 
> Has anybody else seen this? I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks.


I loaded the 070703 version and problem went away. Does that give anyone a clue to why I am experiencing the problem with the later releases?


----------



## BTUx9

unclemoosh said:


> I loaded the 070703 version and problem went away. Does that give anyone a clue to why I am experiencing the problem with the later releases?


OK, my previous response was correct but incomplete... the bug was introduced in 3 places, not just 1... you need to change it on line 4 of ui_record and line 232 of manrec, also


----------



## unclemoosh

BTUx9 said:


> OK, my previous response was correct but incomplete... the bug was introduced in 3 places, not just 1... you need to change it on line 4 of ui_record and line 232 of manrec, also


BTUx9,

You ARE the man. That solved it. Thanks you VERY much :up:


----------



## starmanj

Btux9- 
Hi from old tivoserver friend-

I have mfs_ftp running in the background, but I keep getting this error when trying to extract a show:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
serve_ty '{Futurama}{A Clone of My Own}{TOON}{2558771}.ty' '0' '0'
invalid command name "serve_ty"
--cut here--

I am using latest TWP2 version. TWP and mfs_ftp are both in /var/hack, on series 2 with 6.2 kernel.

I have symlinked mfs_stream and mfs_tarstream into my bin_mips directory.

I think I read your post on other board saying this feature was broken in TWP2? Any prospects of fix? I need this for remote extraction while away from home...

Thanks
Starmanj


----------



## BTUx9

starmanj said:


> Btux9- Hi from old tivoserver friend-


Sorry I didn't respond to this on DDB... I've just moved, and have been without internet for the last week or so.

I've glanced at the code, and yes, I'm afraid the extract module is broken (I've never used it)

I'm afraid my tivos aren't networked in the new house, yet, so I can't really work on it.

If you want to TRY a quick fix, move extract.itcl from the modules dir to the libs dir and do a FULL reload. (I really don't know if it'll work or not)


----------



## starmanj

Thanks Btux9,
Well that fixed it! Man that was simple-- thanks! I knew if there was a quick fix you would have it.

Recommend moving the extract.tcl file into libs in next distro--

Thanks for the terrific work Btux9!

Starmanj


----------



## BTUx9

starmanj said:


> Thanks Btux9,
> Well that fixed it! Man that was simple-- thanks! I knew if there was a quick fix you would have it.
> 
> Recommend moving the extract.tcl file into libs in next distro--
> 
> Thanks for the terrific work Btux9!
> 
> Starmanj


glad it worked, but I doubt it'll be changed like that... much better to fix it right (this was more of a patch)

caveat: you'll have to make sure, when you d/l the next distro (if it's fixed at that time) that you manually delete the copy in libs.


----------



## RichardJH

Any more help please on how to fix this problem.

Originally Posted by RichardJH


> Sorry to bump this but does anyone have any ideas what is causing this. Everything else is working fine with TWP 2.0
> 
> Internal server error
> UK user with S1 Tivo.
> I am getting the following error when I use the Info screen with TWP 2.0
> 
> Quote:
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_info '' ''
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec df -h -T"
> (procedure "MOD::action_info" line 283)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> 
> Can anyone help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Tried df from telnet and got the following



> Quote:
> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo hacking
> Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % df
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % cd \
> >
> TiVo: {/} % df
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> TiVo: {/} %
> TiVo: {/} %
> 
> Tried it on my other Tivo which works fine with info module in TWP and got the following with df via telnet
> 
> Quote:
> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo hacking
> Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % df
> Filesystem 1024-blocks Used Available Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda4 126911 28090 92268 23% /
> /dev/hda9 126911 26572 93786 22% /var
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} %


----------



## SteveT

I have posted a new module for TivoWebPlus 2.0. Manage NoReRecord List. Please give it a try and advise results or questions in that thread.


----------



## cmarrero

Can someone please help me with this error I have v.2.0.0-07812

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_record '' 'set "quality" "100";set "kal" "2";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "4400449/87";set "conflictslist" "";set "Record" "Record";'
invalid command name "6"
while executing
"$::version > 7"
(procedure "create_RecordingDRM" line 4)
invoked from within
"create_RecordingDRM $recording"
("uplevel" body line 48)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set previousrecfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Cancelled" "$date:$timestr:$stationfsid:"] 0]
if { $previousrecfsid != ""..."
(procedure "MakeTodoRecording" line 124)
invoked from within
"MakeTodoRecording $objectid $quality 3 [expr 60 * $startearly] [expr 60 * $endlate] $kal $conflictslist"
(procedure "MOD::action_record" line 8)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

THANKS!


Chris


----------



## BTUx9

that error should be fixed in 070812... are you sure you restarted TWP after updating?
If it still continues, check your distribution (there's a link in the middle of the info screen)


----------



## cmarrero

it is: Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070729)


THANKS!

chris


----------



## RichardJH

Just updated to 070812 but still have the error showing on Info module.



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_info '' ''
> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec df -h -T"
> (procedure "MOD::action_info" line 283)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--


Is there anyway of sorting this out without having to re-image my drive


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> that error should be fixed in 070812... are you sure you restarted TWP after updating?
> If it still continues, check your distribution (there's a link in the middle of the info screen)


The "Update" module in my TWP2 confirms it is running 070812 already.

I knew this was the case as I had already run the Update procedure a few days ago.

Clearly the error is associated with interaction with the UK 2.5.5 Tivo software.


----------



## BTUx9

cmarrero: as I said, it was a known bug... update to the latest version

pete77: I was responding to cmarrero (the post above mine)... I don't even see a recent post of yours in the thread, so I don't know what's up

RichardJH: your df isn't working... when you can get that command working from bash, TWP should stop throwing that error (check your mtab... could be gone or corrupted)


----------



## RichardJH

> RichardJH: your df isn't working... when you can get that command working from bash, TWP should stop throwing that error (check your mtab... could be gone or corrupted)


Thanks for the reply BTUx9 BUT I don't know what I need to do to get df working are you able to give any help


----------



## cmarrero

Ok Now it is working!

THANKS! 

Chris


----------



## SteveT

I have created a new thread for discussing differences between 1.9.4 and 2.0. I'm going to investigate some of them as potential additions to 2.0.


----------



## falstaffpac

I have TWP set up on 3 tivos and have them port forwarded so I can access them via internet (ports 8081, 8082, 8083 respectively). Everything seems to be working well. I am unable to stream an asx file and am wondering if there is another port which I need to foward to make this possible.

Also, my knowledge on ports and security is a little fuzzy. Am I subjecting my network to any undo risk by portforwarding TWP? (TCP/UDP enabled).

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## BTUx9

I don't know about asx, but in my opinion, putting TWP on the net could definitely be a security risk... it's a scripted language and far from hack-proof (as if there were such a thing)


----------



## Pete77

As long as you use a username and password and don't leave the Tivo on Port 80 (port 443 is a better option if you want a port that most offices and web cafes still allow access to) then the real world risk seems pretty negigible. Especially as most web worms and Trojans aren't look to hijack boxes running Linux based applications.

A whole bunch of us in the UK use Tivoweb 1.9.4 open to the web with just a username and password and no one has had their Tivo hacked or its hard dive reformatted thus far.

The alternative more paranoid option is to dedicate a 24/7 PC to providing secure access throug a product like www.gotomypc.com but the extra electricity required to run a PCserver 24/7 would probably put off many potential users of this Tivo access method.


----------



## sk33t3r

Setup the router port forwarding of filters as well. I ahve no passwords or users names on any of my tivo's and no one has hacked them. I defy anyone to try and hack them. IF YOU CAN FIND THEM? And yes they are on 24/7, all of them have twp 2.0 running


----------



## Soapm

sk33t3r said:


> Setup the router port forwarding of filters as well.?


Any hints to us non-techy types what this statement means?


----------



## Pete77

Soapm said:


> Any hints to us non-techy types what this statement means?


He is talking about restricting access granted to the Tivo from the web to only certain other IP addresses and/or to only certain times of day. The web browser setup inrterface of most routers usually has such a facility. On Netgear routers it is usually called port forwarding.

By the way restricting access by IP address is no use if you are travelling and might want to access your Tivo from any old PC out there on the web.


----------



## sk33t3r

On a linksys router you can restrict internet access under the FILTERS tab, FILTERED PRIVATE IP RANGE and no one can access the Tivo's from outside my network because nothing is forwarded to my Tivo's!!!!

this is from the manual
From the Filters tab, shown in Figure 6-18, you can set up IP filters to block
specific internal users from accessing the Internet


----------



## Soapm

Pete77 said:


> He is talking about restricting access granted to the Tivo from the web to only certain other IP addresses and/or to only certain times of day. The web browser setup inrterface of most routers usually has such a facility. On Netgear routers it is usually called port forwarding.
> 
> By the way restricting access by IP address is no use if you are travelling and might want to access your Tivo from any old PC out there on the web.


I thought IP addresses could be "spoofed"?(sp)

If they spoof you ip won't they have access?


----------



## Soapm

sk33t3r said:


> On a linksys router you can restrict internet access under the FILTERS tab, FILTERED PRIVATE IP RANGE and no one can access the Tivo's from outside my network because nothing is forwarded to my Tivo's!!!!


Can't you also acheive this by not forwarding the TWP port from the router to the Tivo? I assume you use NAT with your router.


----------



## unclemoosh

Pete77 said:


> The alternative more paranoid option ... but the extra electricity required to run a PCserver 24/7 would probably put off many potential users of this Tivo access method.


Depending on where you live in the US, the cost of electricity to run a minimal PC server is only about $10/month; about the same as it costs to run your tivo. Seems like a small price to for security and convenience.


----------



## sk33t3r

Soapm said:


> Can't you also acheive this by not forwarding the TWP port from the router to the Tivo? I assume you use NAT with your router.


Yes you can. But I also do nto let my Tivo access the outside world.


----------



## Soapm

sk33t3r said:


> Yes you can. But I also do nto let my Tivo access the outside world.


I see, you must think it'll cheat on you...


----------



## Pete77

Do any of you guys drive or have wives or children?

Life is an awful lot safer if you never set foot on the road or risk all those nasty diseases you can get from intimate relations with other people but most people seem to think the risk is worth taking for the other benefits they derive.

Putting your Tivo on the web is similar. There is an increased theoretical chance of picking up something nasty but meanwhile back in the real world as long as you use a username and password and only enable external http access almost no one who has done so seems to have actually had a problem. And like driving and sexual relations there are substantial benefits to accessing your Tivo externally that those of you with a more paranoid disposition towards security are then left completely unable to benefit from.


----------



## marklyn

I removed 1.3.1 (deleted files/folders) and ftp'd 2.0 to the same tivowebplus folder, ran tivoweb and realized my port number was now 8080. I went to the tivoweb.cfg file in the config folder and changed it to the port I want (1027) saved and verified but I still cannot get to my tivoweb address 192.168.x.x:1027 instead it will only come up on port 80. Why isn't the 1027 change taking, what am I missing?

I've even rebooted...


----------



## BTUx9

Most likely, you editted the wrong config file... check the wiki in my sig for more info


----------



## marklyn

BTUx9 said:


> Most likely, you editted the wrong config file... check the wiki in my sig for more info


" # Update: TWP now defaults TWP_DATA_DIR to /var/TWP if it detects that ./config isn't writable "

Ahhh, that was my issue. oversight on my part...
Is there any advantage or disadvantage leaving the config file where it currently is?

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

marklyn said:


> Is there any advantage or disadvantage leaving the config file where it currently is?


Wherever you put it, TWP needs r/w access to it (that's why the default is in /var if you're running from root and root is r/o)


----------



## marklyn

I'm trying to figure out why my callerid stopped working after I upgraded to Tivowebplus 2. To upgrade I deleted all of the files and folders in the tivowebplus folder and unzipped version 2 in place and changed the tivoweb.cfg accordingly.

When I initially zippered my drive and ran Tivowebplus 1.3.1, callerid was working fine. I can still see it in the rc.sysinit.author at the bottom:
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
# cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

If I run the tweak.sh again will that fix it or cause more problems?


----------



## marklyn

_5. When doing more than one box with caller ID, you must choose ONE box to be the SERVER. For all the OTHER boxes you must edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and comment out the line that starts ncidd (the server process). You must ALSO edit the /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncid.conf file on each of the client boxes (line 11) to set Host to the IP address of the SERVER box. After making these two changes for each CLIENT box, you must reboot the box. Only the single SERVER box needs a phone line connected for ALL boxes to get on-screen caller-ID._

My problem was that my ncid.conf file had the wrong ip in it. All is well now!


----------



## cfm56

Hi All,

I need some quick clarification on something.

I just upgraded to TWP 2.0, and the demo site shows version 1.40 with an apparently functional WebRemote. This is a pretty desireable thing for me. I understand 1.40 was clarified and converted to version 2.0 for ease in confusion.

I understand there is a problem with sendkey and the webremote doesn't work in 2.0, but yet I see it in the demo version 1.40 which is on the twp2.0 install page


Therefore if version 1.40 is relatively the same as 2.0 and ....that version...has a working webremote, can I go back to that version? Does anyone have a webremote that works on 1.3.1 or higher? If I do go to 1.40 what will I lose over the current 2.0 version.

Thanks in Advance

Shane Lewis


----------



## BTUx9

AFAIK, TWP2's webremote works just as well as earlier versions'
The issue is that only certain versions of tivo s/w support sending the keys.
For versions <4, it's supported directly in tivosh
For v4.x, MuscleNerd wrote a sendkey binary
for versions >4, there's a newly released (within the last week) binary that uses routerplus... there isn't any support for it in any version of TWP, yet (it's one of the things slated to be added to TWP2.1)


----------



## cfm56

BTUx9,

Thanks for your rapid and knowledgeable reply. So just requesting your confirmation:

So If I understand you correctly, and I am running Software Version:

6.2a-01-2-381 w/ TWP2.0

then I will need routerplus, and I wont be able to do anything at all until the upgrades to 2.1 are finished? Is it in the current beta version on the website yet?

Thanks

Shane Lewis

AFAIK, TWP2's webremote works just as well as earlier versions'
The issue is that only certain versions of tivo s/w support sending the keys.
For versions <4, it's supported directly in tivosh
For v4.x, MuscleNerd wrote a sendkey binary
for versions >4, there's a newly released (within the last week) binary that uses routerplus... there isn't any support for it in any version of TWP, yet (it's one of the things slated to be added to TWP2.1)

6.2a-01-2-381


----------



## BTUx9

cfm56 said:


> then I will need routerplus, and I wont be able to do anything at all until the upgrades to 2.1 are finished? Is it in the current beta version on the website yet?


yes, you need routerplus, and look for the new sendkey over on DDB.
no, there isn't any support in v2-1, yet


----------



## cfm56

Thanks ! I'll give some of these a shot!

Shane


----------



## Soapm

How do I rename recordings using TWP? I think it was Omikron over at DDB that said he did it. I can't figure out how???


----------



## MungoJerrie

Soapm said:


> How do I rename recordings using TWP? I think it was Omikron over at DDB that said he did it. I can't figure out how???


Go to Now Playing List - select a title, you may have to select it again until you get the details, then choose "Edit Program" and off you go...


----------



## Lopey

I just installed the TWP 2.0.0-070921, and for some reason the menu is going up and down instead of across. How can I change that?


----------



## SteveT

Lopey said:


> I just installed the TWP 2.0.0-070921, and for some reason the menu is going up and down instead of across. How can I change that?


Sounds like the theme is not loaded in your browser. Clear your browser cache and try again. Or just select another theme.


----------



## Lopey

SteveT said:


> Sounds like the theme is not loaded in your browser. Clear your browser cache and try again. Or just select another theme.


it is the schemes.. .some of the schemes come out right with the menu along the top, other schemes don't..


----------



## dase

Here's the problem I have with 070703 and later. With folders enabled, "Classic" and "Title" sorting return the same result, where the NPL is sorted alphabetically. 

I really miss the way classic sorting used to work with folders in earlier builds, where the most recent recordings (or folders) were at the top. Curiously, with folders disabled, classic sorting works fine. I have way too many recordings to turn folders off on a regular basis though.

Anyone else seeing this? If so, can anyone recommend a fix?


----------



## BTUx9

dase said:


> I really miss the way classic sorting used to work with folders in earlier builds, where the most recent recordings (or folders) were at the top. Curiously, with folders disabled, classic sorting works fine. I have way too many recordings to turn folders off on a regular basis though.


you miss what?!?
unless you're talking about the folders module (which is still there), the earlier versions of TWP didn't have any native folder support. So, if you want the old functioning back, just disable folders.

The good news is that SteveT's new jacket themes include the ability to sort the list locally (clicking on a header), so you may want to give that a try.


----------



## Harv

Super tool! I've used it for years, from back when it was still TivoWeb, then TivoWebPlus, and now 2.0. Thanks for all of your hard work on it.

I did the zipper thing recently, and then updated to tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070927.tgz. It worked well for a while. But today, when I try to go into Now Playing, I get this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
bad index "43020/13": must be integer or "end"
while executing
"lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
(procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 79)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


Also, I notice that my genres are messed up. For example, I created a wishlist with a title keyword and Sports as the genre, but when I display it in the wish list screen it shows up as "Anthology" instead of "Sports". Any idea how to fix that one?


----------



## Harv

Harv said:


> Super tool! I've used it for years, from back when it was still TivoWeb, then TivoWebPlus, and now 2.0. Thanks for all of your hard work on it.
> 
> I did the zipper thing recently, and then updated to tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070927.tgz. It worked well for a while. But today, when I try to go into Now Playing, I get this:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> bad index "43020/13": must be integer or "end"
> while executing
> "lindex {0 0 3} $sort"
> (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 79)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> 
> Also, I notice that my genres are messed up. For example, I created a wishlist with a title keyword and Sports as the genre, but when I display it in the wish list screen it shows up as "Anthology" instead of "Sports". Any idea how to fix that one?


Oh, and you can probably tell by the "zipper" comment, but I'm running 6.2a on a Series 2 DTivo (Hughes SD-DVR40).

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Harv

I noticed that re-selecting the "sort by classic" option got rid of the above error. I had done that previously, so I'm not sure what made it lose that setting.

I'm still having the genre out-of-sync issue.


----------



## Trekker182

I upgraded last night to 2.0 on my Samsung SIR-S4080R dtivo, but the menu's were appearing vertical instead of horizontal and some of the links were broken with error messages, so I just went back to 1.3 for now. 

However, now it says at the bottom of my season pass listing Error: your season pass priority list is corrupted, reorganizing them may help. I try to reorganize them, but it still says it. Is there a way I can delete the season pass list from tivowebplus and get it to load the one from my tivo? Or is there even a reason to be concerned at all since I added a season pass from tivoweb and it still accepted it on my tivo?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## RichardJH

> RichardJH: your df isn't working... when you can get that command working from bash, TWP should stop throwing that error (check your mtab... could be gone or corrupted)


Originally posted by BTUx9

I still have my original problem that BTUx9 says is a mtab problem.
I have compared both my Tivos files and noticed that mtab resides in /var/hack and that in the one that works there is a symlink from /etc/mtab. I reckon that what is missing from the one that is giving errors but don't know how to fix it. Can anyone help.


----------



## BTUx9

Trekker182 said:


> I upgraded last night to 2.0 on my Samsung SIR-S4080R dtivo, but the menu's were appearing vertical instead of horizontal and some of the links were broken with error messages, so I just went back to 1.3 for now.
> 
> However, now it says at the bottom of my season pass listing Error: your season pass priority list is corrupted, reorganizing them may help. I try to reorganize them, but it still says it. Is there a way I can delete the season pass list from tivowebplus and get it to load the one from my tivo? Or is there even a reason to be concerned at all since I added a season pass from tivoweb and it still accepted it on my tivo?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


by reorganizing, I believe it means on the tivo UI, changing the priority of one of the SPs (I use the bottom one) so that it rescans them all... I end up having to do this when adding SPs to my dtivo quite often, because the tivo doesn't schedule them unless I do.


----------



## Trekker182

Thanks a lot! I did as you suggested and the message went away.


----------



## RichardJH

Re my mtab problem I have now got it working and all is well with the info page in TW 2.0
Thanks for help from people here and in the UK forum


----------



## zarsky99

BTU,

I successfully upgraded to v2.1.b0 (oztivo-071004) earlier this week. Unfortunately I am no longer able to upgrade through the web UI. I tried upgrading to tivowebplus-v2.1.b1-071009.tgz and nothing happens. I click the UPDATE button, the "Loading" progress bar in Firefox momentarily starts, and then it returns me to the upgrade form. I have been using the web based upgrade method for a long time, so I am not sure what is wrong. 

PS...I am sure I have the file system writeable.

Any ideas?

UPDATE: I had also tried upgrading to tivowebplus-v2.1.b1-071007.tgz and ran into the same problem. I can see the .tgz files in /var/tmp, so I know they are getting over to the Tivo...just looks like something is screwed up after that point.


----------



## BTUx9

yep... I done broke it
I just found out about 2 hours ago that the update no longer functioned... took about an hour of debugging to find the bug

I should be committing it to CVS tonight, but unfortunately, it'll mean a manual update... sorry about that

it should only require a single file to fix it, if anybody wants to go that route.

Another option: Jamie just compiled a mips CVS... with that, you could grab from anon CVS


----------



## kimsan

I see there's been a good deal of work done via DDB on sendkey and webremote.

Any hopes of re-incorporating webremote into the upcoming builds or 2.1 betas?


----------



## BTUx9

kimsan said:


> I see there's been a good deal of work done via DDB on sendkey and webremote.
> 
> Any hopes of re-incorporating webremote into the upcoming builds or 2.1 betas?


that's one of my hopes


----------



## kimsan

BTUx9 said:


> that's one of my hopes


Excellent! I'll be loading up the 2.1 beta soon, but as a casual user, I don't expect to be nearly as useful for feedback as the DDB folk who really contribute.

By the time I see anything wrong, they (you included) have already posted 6 answers 

Good luck!


----------



## BTUx9

Not true... a lot of the issues that come up are just happened upon... what it needs is more people using it, increasing the chances that one of 'em will run across a problem.
(the "bigger hammer" approach to beta testing)


----------



## mike32940

I've installed TWP 2.0 on a hacked 130040 with 9.1. Everything seems ok but if I create a season pass from a show in the Channel grid it doesn't record. In TWP the SP looks to have been created properly but nothing records. 

I created an identical pass using the Tivo menu and the shows now record ok. In the Tivo menu the working SP has the showname followed by the channel, the one that doesn't work does not. 

I can't find anything similar in the forum but I'm hoping someone knows how to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## robn77

Trekker182 said:


> I upgraded last night to 2.0 on my Samsung SIR-S4080R dtivo, but the menu's were appearing vertical instead of horizontal and some of the links were broken with error messages, so I just went back to 1.3 for now.
> Thanks a lot.


I just upgraded to the latest 2.0 to get past an error that I was getting in 6.3e and that problem went away, but I am also seeing the menu's are vertical.


----------



## ckoons

Whenever I try to use "Mange Folders" option in TivoWebPlus it will list some of my Shows and Movies that are on my Tivo but then I get the message "Unit disconnected! 
Your Tivo unit appears to be disconnected right now. Try again later."

I already created a folder "Movies" and would like to move some of my movies to this folder. I suspect there is suppose to be some link at the bottom of this page that will allow me to do this. However I keep getting this error message and nothing appears after this error message.

I also get the Unit disconnected message whenever I click on the Folders link when I want to see all of the movies and shows on my Tivo.

Thank you


----------



## BTUx9

robn77: themes that support dropdown menus don't work under ie6 or less (they give vertical menus)... try a different theme

ckoons: ??!?! if there is a TWP module "manage folders", it must be external... it isn't part of the TWP2 bundle, and is most likely not updated to work with TWP2, and I don't know of anything in TWP that displays "Unit disconnected!". It sounds more like an HME/remote scheduling thing, which would have nothing to do with TWP (unless you're accessing remotely via the beta tool, which, again, wouldn't be a message coming from TWP)


----------



## BTUx9

robn77 said:


> I did not select a theme. I am just using the default UI that loads with TWP.


but SteveT added dropdown support to the default... try a different theme (and, yes, it should either be changed back or a different theme set as default)


----------



## robn77

BTUx9 said:


> but SteveT added dropdown support to the default... try a different theme (and, yes, it should either be changed back or a different theme set as default)


Thanks! You are too quick. I found the place to change the theme then deleted the post because I should search before posting...


----------



## bhang

I have used tweak.sh/SApper to do my sa2, everytime I try to connect to 192.168.1.104:8080 and I get resource not found, I checked the log and it is free of errors, the only clues I can see is the shell time is exactly 5 hours ahead of the guide(tivo) time which happens to be the correct time (eastern daylight savings) I have tried everything I can think of and I've gotten nowhere, I've spent 7 hours so far on this to no avail, it works fine on my sa1 (192.168.1.101:default port) I've reSAppered it a few times, I no linux guru but no complete noob either, but im getting nowhere, the tweak.sh thread seems to think its a twp problem, I like to try the update by command line if possible, I tried just whacking the original TivoWebPlus dir and untarring the beta but I got errors galore, and my ftp client uses the wrong mkdir cmd (MKD) so I couldn't ftp the original dir back from a backup, I dunno im grabbing at straws, any help would be great...

If by chance this is a double post im sorry, I coulda sworn I posted this already but couldn't find it.
Im thinking its the time difference, I tried setting the shell time but it just moved the tivo time by 5 hours, I tried to set the TZ to EDT(-5 gmt) Its hard to tell if these problems are related, but its a start...

anymore info anybody needs I'll do my best to find it.

bhang


----------



## BTUx9

what is reporting "resource not found"?
is it the TWP log that you checked?
can you post the log?

p.s. tivo's internal clock runs at GMT, so 5 hours ahead is what you SHOULD see at a bash prompt

p.p.s. If you have any sort of IM, this might be easier to figure out there.


----------



## bhang

BTUx9 said:


> what is reporting "resource not found"?
> is it the TWP log that you checked?
> can you post the log?
> 
> p.s. tivo's internal clock runs at GMT, so 5 hours ahead is what you SHOULD see at a bash prompt
> 
> p.p.s. If you have any sort of IM, this might be easier to figure out there.


I have msn im look for this same name with 657 at the end... at googles popular mail service domain...

when I try to connect to 192.168.1.104(my sa2's ip) I get the "you just added net..blahblahblah" so I changed it to port 8080 in all tivoweb.cfg I could find(at the time i was unsure which was the right one)
when I try to connect to 192.168.1.104:8080 I get resource not found

thanks for the heads up on the time discrepancy, but I wish it was the fix 

I'll be back up about 9am est maybe we can get together via im then if its good for ya, thanks alot, you made a good app great...

log is attached

bhang


----------



## BTUx9

the log shows that TWP quit from an internal call at 7PM (probably a cron job installed by tweak.sh)

unfortunately, the version installed is quite old (bundle from Feb.) and doesn't log some info (like port#).

from a bash prompt, "ps | grep tivosh" should tell you if TWP is running, and "netstat -l" will tell you if anything is listening on port 8080


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> p.s. tivo's internal clock runs at GMT, so 5 hours ahead is what you SHOULD see at a bash prompt.


Surely Tivo in fact runs at UTC time BTUx9?

Of course we all know GMT and UTC are in practice the same thing but I find it hard to imagine a company based in California in the USA is using a time standard mainly ssociated with the British Empire and the British Navy (i.e. GMT) rather than one produced by multilateral agreement at some more recent and politically correct international convention or symposium (i.e. UTC).


----------



## bhang

BTUx9 said:


> the log shows that TWP quit from an internal call at 7PM (probably a cron job installed by tweak.sh)
> 
> unfortunately, the version installed is quite old (bundle from Feb.) and doesn't log some info (like port#).
> 
> from a bash prompt, "ps | grep tivosh" should tell you if TWP is running, and "netstat -l" will tell you if anything is listening on port 8080


PS output


Code:


  321 ?        S      0:03 tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --message --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
  331 ?        S      0:44 /tvbin/tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
  335 ?        S      0:00 tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --message --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
  336 ?        S      0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
  338 ?        S      0:00 tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --message --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
  339 ?        S      0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
 1993 ttyp0    S+     0:00 grep tivosh

netstat output


Code:


Active Internet connections (only servers)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      
tcp        0      0 *:3333                  *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:2190                  *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:2191                  *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:webcache              *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:telnet                *:*                     LISTEN      
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      
udp        0      0 *:1024                  *:*                                 
udp        0      0 *:2190                  *:*                                 
udp        0      0 *:5353                  *:*                                 
Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)
Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path
unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     88     /var/dev/log
unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     181    /tmp/S_EventSwitcherSocket95

Hmmm, great advice it looks like tivoweb is running by looking at the PS output, but I dont see tivoweb+ or anything running on 8080 or 80...

Damn, I wish I knew more linux, anyway No matter what port I specify Im getting the resource not found, unless I dont add a ort# I get the red, you got your networking setup page(which is why I tried to use port 8080)

I tried to manually upgrade my tivoweb+ to the 2.1 beta but I got tons of errors and gave it up, I was planning on using the nifty update on the twp+ webpage, but I have yet to get there... thanks, you gave me some good tips the best so far
 :up:
edit:
here is the output when I issue the "twp" (alias for tivoweb console &)


Code:


starting TivoWebPlus
[1] 2652
-<SERIES_2>-{Thu Nov 29-05:41pm}-TiVo
/var/tmp#Warning: An http server was already running
Starting TWP pid=2658
TivoWebPlus - SERIES_2 - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070205))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 2 seconds
rss_util
Loading modules...
-Registered backup
-Registered channelgrid
-Registered channelprefs
-Registered confresManual
-Registered folders
-Registered gallery
-Registered gdchecker
-Registered higuide
-Registered info
-Registered logos
-Registered logs
-Registered mail
-Registered manrec
-Registered mfs
-Registered mrv
-Registered netconfig
-Registered reorder
-Registered rowformat
-Registered rss
-Registered sysadmin
-Registered theme
-Registered channellist
-Registered deletedshows
-Registered history
-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered whatson
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
invoked from within
"set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 582)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Warning: An http server was already running
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

this is the output from "twpstop"


Code:


stopping Tivowebplus
[1] 2702

#Warning: An http daemon is still running, quit may have failed

bhang


----------



## BTUx9

Pete77: did that help?!?? GMT is a timezone, and is the one that times on tivo correspond to... it is a MUCH more recognizable acronym than UTC, especially for non-linux people, which is why I used it (and will continue to do so).

bhang: the netstat output is showing that TWP IS running on 8080 (webcache is the service name). given that the local access seemed to work for the (probable) cron job, I suspect that something else may be interfering. from some of what you posted about "resource not found", etc., I'm wondering if you set your tivo up on the correct subnet... is your PC on 192.168.1.*?


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> Pete77: did that help?!?? GMT is a timezone, and is the one that times on tivo correspond to... it is a MUCH more recognizable acronym than UTC, especially for non-linux people, which is why I used it (and will continue to do so).


BTUx9 if GMT is still a timezone it seems strange that we in England who live on the Greenwich Meridian (0 degrees latitude) spend 7 months of the year using a time called British Summer Time (one hour ahead of GMT) and only in the winter for 5 months a year do we use GMT. The Portuguese do the same thing as us. They tried Central European time for a year but found it didn't suit their Geographic location.

I would take issue with GMT being a time zone. Instead it is a concept that refers to a line of latitude and the time that would be used there all the time if there were no Daylight Saving.

But due to Daylight Saving it is no longer a time zone.

I'm sure you won't agree as it seems to be the fate life of yourself and my good self to always disagree on most matters.


----------



## BTUx9

Pete77 said:


> I would take issue with GMT being a time zone. Instead it is a concept that refers to a line of latitude and the time that would be used there all the time if there were no Daylight Saving.
> 
> But due to Daylight Saving it is no longer a time zone.
> 
> I'm sure you won't agree as it seems to be the fate life of yourself and my good self to always disagree on most matters.


your personal opinions aside, GMT IS a timezone (and what you wrote, trying to support that it isn't, basically defines a timezone)

http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/

as this is completely off-topic, and not helpful at all to the current issue, please respond by PM if you intend to continue this


----------



## Soapm

Back to the topic, maybe someone can write a module that will make the logs appear in the local timezone. I agree, I have no idea why Tivo made the internal clock in GMT, that is the craziest thing I've ever seen. Like we have a time converter in our head.


----------



## gamo62

I did a C&D on my SD-DVR120, and I can no longer Telnet or use TWP. Did it change partitions that it booted off of? Is there something I need to do to get it operational? Thank you.


----------



## bhang

BTUx9 said:


> Pete77: did that help?!?? GMT is a timezone, and is the one that times on tivo correspond to... it is a MUCH more recognizable acronym than UTC, especially for non-linux people, which is why I used it (and will continue to do so).
> 
> bhang: the netstat output is showing that TWP IS running on 8080 (webcache is the service name). given that the local access seemed to work for the (probable) cron job, I suspect that something else may be interfering. from some of what you posted about "resource not found", etc., I'm wondering if you set your tivo up on the correct subnet... is your PC on 192.168.1.*?


yea, my pc is 192.168.1.102
the series2 is 192.168.1.104
the series1 is 192.168.1.101

I was reinstalling winblowz and I decided to try the series2 while I was posting this and IT WORKED!!!!

I dont understand cause the sa1 worked fine but the sa2 never worked, I wanted to try a new version of xp (black milestone edition) and figured it would at least rule it out, and whatever it fixed it, who knows... I hate when things fix themselves cause you never know what caused it... but whatever it workes for now, thanks for all your help, sorry for the wild goose chase, but thanks, now im gonna go play with twp on my new series2, thanks

one last question, can U use the SP backup/update to transfer the passes from my sa1 to my sa2?

bhang


----------



## unclemoosh

gamo62 said:


> I did a C&D on my SD-DVR120, and I can no longer Telnet or use TWP. Did it change partitions that it booted off of? Is there something I need to do to get it operational? Thank you.


I did this on an HDVR2. The C&DE wiped out my static IP address and changed it to DHCP. Depending on your hacks, you may be able to check it from the phone setup menu.

If not, check your router's DHCP table or sniff your network. Angry IP works well.


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> GMT IS a timezone


Daylight saving time sees to it that GMT is not in use in the timezone in question for 7 months a year. GMT itself continues to exist as an absolute time, as does UTC, but it is not in use in the timezone in question for those 7 months.


----------



## BTUx9

bhang said:


> one last question, can U use the SP backup/update to transfer the passes from my sa1 to my sa2?


Unfortunately, creating SPs on newer s/w versions (6.3, 8.?, 9.*) via TWP is hit-or-miss, and the current restore code doesn't work (it's never been updated for the newer SP issue).


----------



## Soapm

What about the backups made by Cron? Will they restore with TWP?


----------



## BTUx9

it's the TWP backup/restore module that doesn't work properly... no idea what the zipper uses (unless you're talking about the var backup, which is completely different, and has nothing to do with SPs)


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> it's *the TWP backup/restore module that doesn't work properly*... no idea what the zipper uses (unless you're talking about the var backup, which is completely different, and has nothing to do with SPs)


Yet another reason to stick with Tivoweb 1.9.4 I see.

I have found that any reboot issues with Tivoweb 1.9.4 caused by eventual memory overflow are alleviated by rebooting the Tivo once a day by shutting it for 2 minutes at 5am on a time switch.

But at least I don't lose a load of existing features I had become used to using.

I would have thought that a Backup and Restore module that works properly is kind of critical to most users.


----------



## BTUx9

Pete77 said:


> Yet another reason to stick with Tivoweb 1.9.4 I see.
> 
> I have found that any reboot issues with Tivoweb 1.9.4 caused by eventual memory overflow are alleviated by rebooting the Tivo once a day by shutting it for 2 minutes at 5am on a time switch.
> 
> But at least I don't lose a load of existing features I had become used to using.
> 
> I would have thought that a Backup and Restore module that works properly is kind of critical to most users.


Yet another snide, disruptive, uninformed post.

TW 1.9.4 does NOT properly restore SPs on later s/w versions.

I guess the PM I sent you 3 days ago was ignored, so I'm asking publicly: As the person who started this thread, I'd like you to stop posting here... if you have a TWP question/issue, you can post in the forum, and if someone wants to help you there, they can, but I don't have to be involved.


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> it's the TWP backup/restore module that doesn't work properly... no idea what the zipper uses (unless you're talking about the var backup, which is completely different, and has nothing to do with SPs)


That's kind of what I thought. Looking at the CRON entry I believe it uses the TWP module to make the backups. After upgrading from 8.3 to 9.1 I had to wipe programs and to do list then restored from one of those back up's. It didn't go so well and I ended up recreating all my season passes from scratch.

This means two things for now, 1. there is no need to have CRON making these back ups if there is no way to restore them. 2. We have no way to back up and restore our season passes/settings.

Is this something you or someone is working on or plan to forcus on in the future?

I don't want to sound unappreciative or anything like Pete77 but I would also like to see less updating that voids modules and add ons and more focus on getting to one stable platform that will work solid across all platforms going forward. I understand that future OS releases will require some code change but hopefully those changes won't require a complete revamp of all modules etc...

This is not to say that I wouldn't like to see more modules created like one that will make all my logs show my current timezone...


----------



## Pete77

Soapm said:


> I don't want to sound unappreciative or anything like Pete77 but I would also like to see less updating that voids modules and add ons and more focus on getting to one stable platform that will work solid across all platforms going forward. I understand that future OS releases will require some code change but hopefully those changes won't require a complete revamp of all modules etc......


It sounds like you and I in fact think the same way SoapM but you are much better skilled than I in recognising that the personality type of BTUx9 is possibly far more receptive to the old fashioned British technique of "damning with feint praise" rather than to any more direct and no punches pulled forms of customer feedback.

Anything amounting to a direct criticism of TivoWebPlus is always guaranteed without fail to produce a response from BTUx9 along the lines of "Jeez what are you jerk users even doing meddling with my software in the first place".

But perhaps BTUx9 is a fan of the Donald Rumsfeld school of customer relations?


----------



## BTUx9

As much as I hate to do so, I've added Pete77 to my ignore list (previously empty).

I apologize if this introduces any discontinuity to my posts, in that I may not be seeing all of the posts.

Soapm: you're making an (incorrect) assumption that within the development of TWP, different aspects are equivalent. a few things to take into account:
1) Neither of the active developers have a machine running a version of s/w that is affected by this
2) This problem causes the tivo to malfunction, but can't be diagnosed JUST from within TWP (only shows up on the UI)
3) Nobody has posted information that solves this (the creation of the packed channel info)... 
4) The temporary fix for SP creation that is currently in TWP is to look for another SP that has the value, and copy it from there. For the most part, that's useless for restoring of SPs because it's almost always done on a machine that has few, if any, existing SPs


----------



## Soapm

I wished I had a spare machine to donate to the cause of backing up/restoring season passes over and over until a solution is found. As it is I stay in trouble for always tinkering with ours because it's used by the family and is located in the family room. Maybe one of these guys with 5 or 6 boxes can use one to generate test data <crosses fingers>???

We do appreciate all the effort and good work you have done to improve TWP. I think this latest beta is solid as a rock.


----------



## Carlton Bale

Geez people. If you don't like what the developers are doing, either start developing yourself and helping them out or give them a box to test on. Asking them to fix your problems without providing them with anything is return is asking a lot. I'd like to thank all of the developers that made TiVoWeb an dTiVoWeb Plus 1 and 2 what it is today, regardless of any imperfections.


----------



## bengalfreak

Pete77 said:


> Yet another reason to stick with Tivoweb 1.9.4 I see.


why do you have to be such an a$$?


----------



## djl25

Soapm said:


> I would also like to see less updating that voids modules and add ons and more focus on getting to one stable platform that will work solid across all platforms going forward.


Seems to me that's the goal of the TWP 2.x line. It should be trivial to get many of the older modules working once 2.2 final is out, so let's pitch in wherever we can.

Soapm: Attached is a small rewrite of the logs module. All Tivo-generated logs should be timezone-corrected, but if I missed one just let me know. Other logs should show normally.
Understand that this version negates the speed increases that BTUx9 implemented.


----------



## Soapm

djl25 said:


> Soapm: Attached is a small rewrite of the logs module. All Tivo-generated logs should be timezone-corrected, but if I missed one just let me know. Other logs should show normally.
> Understand that this version negates the speed increases that BTUx9 implemented.


Now this is a beautiful thing! It's nice to just read a log without having to pull up my conversion website. One thing I noticed is my bash terminal is spitting out this stuff each time I click on a log. Not sure what or if this means anything? THANKS!!!!!

***bgerror can't read "chans": no such variable
NONE
can't read "chans": no such variable
while executing
"if {$chans!=""} {
puts $chan ""
lappend chans stdout
} else {
set chans stdout
}"
(procedure "print_html_error" line 2)
invoked from within
"print_html_error $chan $errs "
("uplevel" body line 1)
invoked from within
"uplevel $recovery"
(procedure "try" line 15)
invoked from within
"try {
fconfigure $chan -buffering none -blocking 1
set ret [doSession $chan $addr $port]
} catch errs { print_html_error $chan $errs }"
(procedure "::session" line 3)
invoked from within
"::session sock14 192.168.254.100 2578"
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:35:08] /logs/cidcall.log/
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:35:17] /logs/ncidd.log/
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:35:46] /logs/oldclips/
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:36:05] /logs/tvlog/
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:44:40] /logs/svclog/
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:45:02] /logs/tverr/
192.168.254.100 - - [05/Dec/2007:06:47:15] /logs/tvlog/


----------



## BTUx9

Soapm said:


> Now this is a beautiful thing! It's nice to just read a log without having to pull up my conversion website. One thing I noticed is my bash terminal is spitting out this stuff each time I click on a log. Not sure what or if this means anything? THANKS!!!!!
> 
> ***bgerror can't read "chans": no such variable


does it happen when you close the window before the page is done loading?

I believe that problem is fixed in the 2.1 CVS


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> does it happen when you close the window before the page is done loading?
> 
> I believe that problem is fixed in the 2.1 CVS


Not sure what that means? Close what window? I am sure the answer is no because I didn't close anything but I want to be certian I understand what you're asking.


----------



## BTUx9

I was asking if you let the log complete loading before clicking on any other links or closing the browser page.


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> I was asking if you let the log complete loading before clicking on any other links or closing the browser page.


Yes, for the most part but I may not have on a large one. I was just giving this a test drive so could have been in patient.


----------



## BTUx9

Soapm said:


> Yes, for the most part but I may not have on a large one. I was just giving this a test drive so could have been in patient.


then don't worry about the error.


----------



## MurrayW

I have TWP 2.1 loaded on my 3 HR10-250's. It stopped working on 2 of the 3. When I try to restart it from the bash prompt, I get different error messages: on one box it states to check the logs for errors, correct the problem then try again. What logs should I check? I looked in /var/log at the tivoweblog, but it pretty much just had the information that was printed to the screen when tivoweb wouldn't start. The second box says "BTUx9 reports that vwait is broken on software version 4..."



HTML:


HR10-250 #1-TiVo# Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=16252
TivoWebPlus - v2.0.0 ()
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
timezone
-running init_channelList--- completed in 1 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 1 seconds
TimeZone: US
rss_util
Loading modules...
invalid command name "m"
while executing
"m backup {Backup {Backup and Restore Season Passes etc.}}"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval $p "
("foreach" body line 1)
invoked from within
"foreach p $hooks { eval $p }"
("foreach" body line 9)
invoked from within
"foreach f $modules {
set mod [file rootname [file tail $f]]
set vars $mods($mod)
append outs "$mod {$vars}n"
foreach {size acts hoo..."
invoked from within
"if {$changed || !$exists} {
set outs "array set mods {n"
set mod_cache "."
foreach f $modules {
set mod [file rootname [file tail $f]]
..."
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 516)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
  Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop
  Please check the logs and rerun tivoweb when the problem is fixed




HTML:


HR10-250 #32-TiVo# Starting TWP pid=14227
can't read "::version": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version == 4} {
# DaveA 8/16/05: BTUx9 reports that vwait is broken on software
# version 4: when the select is called it is passed a wait ..."
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 36)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

thanks,
Murray


----------



## BTUx9

at what point did it stop... did you try to update the version?

the 2nd log would seem to indicate corruption in the file... dos line endings, perhaps? oops... just reread, and see that ::version wasn't set, so disregard this

the log you're supposed to check is Otivoweb.log, since the failure wipes out the current log.

If you have IM, please contact me.
it'd be a lot easier to debug this there


----------



## MurrayW

BTUx9 said:


> at what point did it stop... did you try to update the version?
> 
> the 2nd log would seem to indicate corruption in the file... dos line endings, perhaps? oops... just reread, and see that ::version wasn't set, so disregard this
> 
> the log you're supposed to check is Otivoweb.log, since the failure wipes out the current log.
> 
> If you have IM, please contact me.
> it'd be a lot easier to debug this there


I don't have IM, but I guess it is time for me to come into the 21st century. I'll try to set up an account and contact you through that. In the meantime, and since you may need this info anyway, I'll post the Otivoweb.logs.

thanks,
Murray

HR10-250 #1 (error stating to check the logs)


HTML:


Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=416
TivoWebPlus - v2.0.0 ()
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
timezone
-running init_channelList--- completed in 194 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 2 seconds
TimeZone: US
rss_util
Loading modules...
invalid command name "m"
while executing
"m backup {Backup {Backup and Restore Season Passes etc.}}"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval $p "
("foreach" body line 1)
invoked from within
"foreach p $hooks { eval $p }"
("foreach" body line 9)
invoked from within
"foreach f $modules {
set mod [file rootname [file tail $f]]
set vars $mods($mod)
append outs "$mod {$vars}n"
foreach {size acts hoo..."
invoked from within
"if {$changed || !$exists} {
set outs "array set mods {n"
set mod_cache "."
foreach f $modules {
set mod [file rootname [file tail $f]]
..."
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 516)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
  Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop
  Please check the logs and rerun tivoweb when the problem is fixed

HR10-250 # 2 (vwait is broken error)


HTML:


Starting TWP pid=361
can't read "::version": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version == 4} {
# DaveA 8/16/05: BTUx9 reports that vwait is broken on software
# version 4: when the select is called it is passed a wait ..."
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 36)
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

HR10-250 #3 (TWP is working on this one)


HTML:


Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=364
restart=0
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b1 (2.1.b1 (oztivo-071031))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
timezone
ui
util
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 1 seconds
TimeZone: US
subnet:
rss_util
Loading modules...
Loading completed in 8 seconds
Opening port 80
Accepting Connections
Preload Favs done
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:30:35] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:30:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:30:42] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:36:39] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:36:43] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:36:46] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:43:28] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:43:32] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:43:35] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:50:39] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:50:43] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:50:46] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:56:46] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:56:49] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:09:56:52] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:03:33] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:03:36] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:03:39] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:10:43] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:10:46] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:10:50] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:16:53] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:16:56] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:16:59] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:23:37] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:23:40] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:23:43] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:30:49] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:30:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:30:55] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:36:58] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:37:02] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:37:05] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:43:41] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:43:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:43:48] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:50:53] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:50:56] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:50:59] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:57:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:57:09] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:10:57:12] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:03:46] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:03:49] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:03:52] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:10:57] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:11:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:11:03] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:17:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:17:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:17:20] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:23:50] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:23:53] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:23:57] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:31:02] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:31:05] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:31:08] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:37:20] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:37:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:37:26] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:43:55] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:43:58] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:44:01] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:51:05] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:51:08] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:51:11] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:57:27] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:57:30] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:11:57:33] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:03:58] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:04:01] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:04:04] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:11:10] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:11:14] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:11:17] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:17:33] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:17:36] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:17:39] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:24:05] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:24:08] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:24:11] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:31:16] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:31:19] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:31:22] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:37:40] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:37:43] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:37:46] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:44:09] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:44:12] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:44:15] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:51:19] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:51:22] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:51:25] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:57:49] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:57:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:12:57:55] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:04:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:04:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:04:20] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:11:22] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:11:25] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:11:29] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:17:55] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:17:58] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:18:01] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:24:16] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:24:19] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:24:22] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:31:28] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:31:31] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:31:34] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:38:02] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:38:05] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:38:08] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:44:20] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:44:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:44:26] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:51:32] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:51:35] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:51:38] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:58:09] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:58:12] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:13:58:15] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:04:25] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:04:28] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:04:31] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:11:37] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:11:40] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:11:43] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:18:17] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:18:20] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:18:23] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:24:29] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:24:32] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:24:35] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:31:41] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:31:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:31:47] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:38:23] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:38:26] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:38:29] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:44:34] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:44:37] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:44:40] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:51:44] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:51:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:51:50] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:58:29] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:58:32] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:14:58:35] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:04:38] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:04:41] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:04:44] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:11:48] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:11:51] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:11:54] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:18:37] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:18:40] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:18:43] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:24:43] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:24:46] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:24:49] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:31:54] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:31:57] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:32:00] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:38:43] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:38:46] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:38:49] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:44:47] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:44:50] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:44:53] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:51:58] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:52:01] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:52:04] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:58:49] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:58:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:15:58:55] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:04:54] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:04:57] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:05:01] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:12:04] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:12:07] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:12:10] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:18:58] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:19:01] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:19:04] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:24:57] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:25:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:25:03] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:32:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:32:09] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:32:12] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:39:04] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:39:08] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:39:11] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:45:01] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:45:04] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:45:08] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:52:11] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:52:14] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:52:17] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:59:10] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:59:13] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:16:59:16] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:05:06] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:05:09] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:05:12] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:12:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:12:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:12:20] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:19:19] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:19:22] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:19:25] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:25:10] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:25:13] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:25:16] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:32:20] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:32:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:32:26] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:39:24] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:39:27] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:39:30] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:45:15] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:45:18] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:45:21] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:52:22] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:52:25] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:52:29] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:59:32] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:59:35] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:17:59:38] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:05:17] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:05:20] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:05:23] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:12:27] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:12:31] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:12:34] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:19:38] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:19:41] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:19:44] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:25:21] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:25:24] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:25:27] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:32:32] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:32:35] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:32:38] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:39:46] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:39:49] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:39:52] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:45:26] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:45:29] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:45:32] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:52:35] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:52:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:52:41] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:59:51] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:59:54] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:18:59:58] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:05:30] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:05:33] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:05:36] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:12:41] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:12:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:12:47] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:20:00] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:20:03] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:20:06] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:25:35] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:25:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:25:41] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:32:44] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:32:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:32:50] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:40:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:40:09] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:40:12] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:45:39] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:45:42] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:45:45] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:52:48] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:52:51] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:19:52:54] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:00:13] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:00:16] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:00:19] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:05:43] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:05:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:05:50] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:12:52] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:12:56] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:12:59] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:20:20] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:20:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:20:26] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:25:47] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:25:50] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:25:53] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:32:58] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:33:01] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:33:04] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:40:28] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:40:31] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:40:34] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:45:53] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:45:56] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:45:59] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:53:03] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:53:06] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:20:53:10] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:00:34] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:00:37] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:00:40] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:05:57] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:06:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:06:04] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:13:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:13:09] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:13:12] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:20:42] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:20:45] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:20:48] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:26:02] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:26:05] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:26:08] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:33:10] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:33:13] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:33:16] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:40:47] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:40:50] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:40:53] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:46:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:46:10] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:46:13] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:53:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:53:18] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:21:53:21] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:00:55] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:00:58] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:01:01] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:06:09] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:06:13] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:06:16] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:13:20] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:13:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:13:26] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:21:02] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:21:05] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:21:09] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:26:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:26:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:26:20] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:33:25] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:33:28] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:33:31] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:41:09] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:41:12] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:41:15] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:46:18] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:46:21] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:46:24] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:53:28] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:53:31] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:22:53:34] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:01:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:01:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:01:20] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:06:23] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:06:26] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:06:29] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:13:32] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:13:35] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:13:38] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:21:22] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:21:25] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:21:28] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:26:27] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:26:30] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:26:33] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:33:35] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:33:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:33:41] /
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:41:28] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:41:31] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:41:34] /
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:46:32] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:46:35] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:46:38] /
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:53:41] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:53:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [10/Dec/2007:23:53:47] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:01:37] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:01:40] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:01:43] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:06:36] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:06:39] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:06:43] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:13:45] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:13:48] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:13:51] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:21:42] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:21:45] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:21:48] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:26:41] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:26:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:26:47] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:33:49] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:33:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:33:55] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:41:50] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:41:53] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:41:56] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:46:45] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:46:48] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:46:51] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:53:54] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:53:57] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:00:54:00] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:01:57] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:02:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:02:04] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:06:50] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:06:53] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:06:56] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:13:59] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:14:02] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:14:05] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:22:03] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:22:06] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:22:09] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:26:54] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:26:57] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:27:01] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:34:01] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:34:04] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:34:07] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:42:12] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:42:15] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:42:18] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:46:59] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:47:02] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:47:05] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:54:08] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:54:11] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:01:54:14] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:02:17] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:02:20] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:02:23] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:07:02] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:07:05] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:07:08] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:14:11] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:14:14] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:14:17] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:22:23] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:22:26] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:22:30] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:27:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:27:10] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:27:13] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:34:16] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:34:19] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:34:22] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:42:31] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:42:34] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:42:37] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:47:11] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:47:14] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:47:17] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:54:21] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:54:25] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:02:54:28] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:02:39] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:02:42] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:02:45] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:07:16] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:07:19] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:07:22] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:14:26] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:14:29] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:14:32] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:22:44] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:22:48] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:22:51] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:27:20] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:27:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:27:26] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:34:28] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:34:31] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:34:34] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:42:52] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:42:55] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:42:58] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:47:24] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:47:27] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:47:30] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:54:33] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:54:36] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:03:54:39] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:02:59] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:03:02] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:03:05] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:07:29] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:07:32] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:07:35] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:14:36] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:14:39] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:14:42] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:23:06] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:23:09] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:23:12] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:27:33] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:27:36] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:27:39] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:34:42] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:34:45] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:34:48] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:43:13] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:43:16] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:43:19] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:47:38] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:47:41] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:47:44] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:54:44] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:54:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:04:54:50] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:03:21] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:03:24] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:03:27] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:07:42] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:07:45] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:07:48] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:14:49] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:14:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:14:55] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:23:27] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:23:30] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:23:33] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:27:47] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:27:50] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:27:53] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:34:52] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:34:55] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:34:58] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:43:34] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:43:37] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:43:40] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:47:51] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:47:54] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:47:57] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:54:58] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:55:01] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:05:55:04] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:03:41] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:03:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:03:47] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:07:55] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:07:58] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:08:02] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:15:03] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:15:06] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:15:09] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:23:48] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:23:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:23:55] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:28:00] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:28:03] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:28:06] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:31:04] /folder/0
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:31:05] /TiVoLogo.1.png
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:31:10] /mfs
loading module mfsbrowser (3412)
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:31:13] /TiVoLogo.1.png
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:31:16] /mfs/SwSystem
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:31:17] /TiVoLogo.1.png
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:07] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:10] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:13] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:26] /mfs/SwSystem
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:26] /TiVoLogo.1.png
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:30] /logs
loading module logs (5118)
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:31] /TiVoLogo.1.png
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:47] /logs/tverr/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:35:48] /TiVoLogo.1.png
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:43:55] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:43:58] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:44:01] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:48:04] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:48:07] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:48:11] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:55:12] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:55:16] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:06:55:19] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:04:01] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:04:04] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:04:07] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:08:08] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:08:11] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:08:14] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:15:18] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:15:22] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:15:25] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:24:07] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:24:10] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:24:13] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:28:12] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:28:15] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:28:18] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:35:21] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:35:24] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:35:27] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:44:16] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:44:19] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:44:22] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:48:16] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:48:20] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:48:23] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:55:26] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:55:29] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:07:55:32] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:04:21] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:04:24] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:04:27] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:08:21] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:08:24] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:08:27] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:15:31] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:15:34] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:15:37] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:24:30] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:24:33] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:24:36] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:28:26] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:28:29] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:28:32] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:35:34] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:35:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:35:41] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:44:35] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:44:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:44:41] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:48:30] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:48:33] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:48:36] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:55:38] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:55:42] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:08:55:45] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:04:44] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:04:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:04:50] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:08:34] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:08:37] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:08:40] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:15:43] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:15:46] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:15:49] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:24:51] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:24:54] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:24:57] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:28:38] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:28:42] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:28:45] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:35:48] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:35:51] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:35:54] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:44:56] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:44:59] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:45:02] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:48:43] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:48:46] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:48:49] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:55:52] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:55:55] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:09:55:58] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:05:01] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:05:04] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:05:07] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:08:47] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:08:50] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:08:53] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:15:57] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:16:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:16:03] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:25:09] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:25:12] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:25:15] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:28:51] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:28:54] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:28:57] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:36:01] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:36:04] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:36:07] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:45:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:45:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:45:20] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:48:56] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:48:59] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:49:02] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:56:07] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:56:10] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:10:56:13] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:05:23] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:05:26] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:05:29] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:09:00] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:09:03] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:09:06] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:16:11] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:16:15] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:16:18] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:25:29] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:25:32] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:25:35] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:29:05] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:29:08] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:29:11] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:36:15] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:36:18] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:36:21] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:45:37] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:45:40] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:45:43] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:49:09] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:49:12] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:49:15] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:56:20] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:56:23] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:11:56:26] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:05:43] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:05:46] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:05:49] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:09:14] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:09:17] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:09:20] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:16:24] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:16:27] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:16:30] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:25:51] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:25:54] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:25:57] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:29:17] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:29:21] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:29:24] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:36:29] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:36:32] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:36:35] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:45:57] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:46:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:46:03] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:49:21] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:49:24] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:49:28] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:56:31] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:56:34] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:12:56:37] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:06:03] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:06:06] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:06:09] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:09:26] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:09:29] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:09:33] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:16:35] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:16:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:16:41] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:26:11] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:26:15] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:26:18] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:29:30] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:29:33] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:29:37] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:36:40] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:36:44] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:36:47] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:46:18] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:46:21] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:46:24] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:49:35] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:49:38] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:49:41] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:56:44] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:56:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:13:56:50] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:06:23] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:06:26] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:06:30] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:09:40] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:09:43] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:09:46] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:16:48] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:16:51] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:16:54] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:26:31] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:26:34] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:26:37] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:29:44] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:29:47] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:29:50] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:36:54] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:36:57] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:37:00] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:46:39] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:46:42] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:46:45] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:49:49] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:49:52] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:49:55] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:56:59] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:57:02] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:14:57:05] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:06:45] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:06:48] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:06:51] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:09:53] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:09:56] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:09:59] /
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:17:01] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:17:04] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:17:07] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:26:51] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:26:54] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:26:58] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:29:57] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:30:00] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:30:03] /
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:37:07] /HNAP1/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:37:10] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.201 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:37:13] /
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:47:00] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:47:03] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.204 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:47:06] /
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:50:02] /HNAP1/
bgerror failed to handle background error.
Original error: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
Error in bgerror: can't read "::errorcode": no such variable
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:50:05] /TEADevInfo/
192.168.1.202 - - [11/Dec/2007:15:50:08] /


----------



## BTUx9

I notice that tivo1 is running TWP2.0.0, tivo2 is unknown, because the error is so early, and tivo3 is running TWP 2.1.b1

for #1, you may be able to get past that error by clearing the /var/TWP/config directory (specifically module_cache.cfg)


----------



## john1980

MurrayW said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> Loading modules...
> invalid command name "m"
> while executing
> "m backup {Backup {Backup and Restore Season Passes etc.}}"


That looks like a line-feed issue (definitely seen it before). I would suggest a manual upgrade (assuming you have commandline/telnet access) to the latest v2.1 version, bundle and instructions can be found by following the v2.1 link here.

PS: If anyone has issues with TWP running on Series 1 hardware (both the UK v2.5.5 and the US v3.0 software) then let me know and I'll fix them.

PPS: BTUx9 is the master behind the bulk of the heavily-improved v2.1 codebase. It includes all common and useful modules and support for others can be added with a little help from the community (an improved NetConfig with support for Series 1 units was recently added). SteveT has done a great job on getting the CSS support going - which has greatly improved the User Interface. I would strongly suggest people try it, and failing that I would suggest the TWP v1.3 codebase (which does support most TWv1.9.4 modules). I would not recommend TW v1.9.4 as it is not, and has not for many, many years! been maintained or supported like the TWP.


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> It includes all common and useful modules and support for others can be added with a little help from the community (an improved NetConfig with support for Series 1 units was recently added). SteveT has done a great job on getting the CSS support going - which has greatly improved the User Interface. I would strongly suggest people try it, and failing that I would suggest the TWP v1.3 codebase (which does support most TWv1.9.4 modules). I would not recommend TW v1.9.4 as it is not, and has not for many, many years! been maintained or supported like the TWP.


John,

Its good to hear of the additional work re Series 1 machines. I will try a manual upgrade from 2.0 to 2.1 as unfortunately the automatic upgrade process from my current 2.0 version fails (it worked between new Versions of 2.0 until Version 2.1 came out).

So far as Tivoweb 1.9.4 is concerned I can only say that the general consensus amongst UK Tivo Series 1 machine Tivoweb users is that they still find it is more stable and gives them access to a wider variety of Tivoweb modules than any version of TivoWebPlus. Of course I'm more than willing to give TivoWebPlus 2.1 a go to see if these previous issues have now been overcome.

As BTUx9 previously said that he Ignored me hopefuly the usually clouds of steam that generally seemed to rise from his quarter as a result of any form of constructive criticism of TivoWebPlus on my part will no longer be forthcoming. Whilst I am sure he is a great developer he does not always seem to have the most tolerant attitude towards some forms of criticism and suggestions from end users.


----------



## MurrayW

john1980 said:


> That looks like a line-feed issue (definitely seen it before). I would suggest a manual upgrade (assuming you have commandline/telnet access) to the latest v2.1 version, bundle and instructions can be found by following the v2.1 link here.
> 
> PS: If anyone has issues with TWP running on Series 1 hardware (both the UK v2.5.5 and the US v3.0 software) then let me know and I'll fix them.
> 
> PPS: BTUx9 is the master behind the bulk of the heavily-improved v2.1 codebase. It includes all common and useful modules and support for others can be added with a little help from the community (an improved NetConfig with support for Series 1 units was recently added). SteveT has done a great job on getting the CSS support going - which has greatly improved the User Interface. I would strongly suggest people try it, and failing that I would suggest the TWP v1.3 codebase (which does support most TWv1.9.4 modules). I would not recommend TW v1.9.4 as it is not, and has not for many, many years! been maintained or supported like the TWP.


BTUx9 and John, I have been travelling and probably won't be able to get back to this until the weekend. I'll try your suggestions before trying to contact you by IM, BTUx9. I thought they were all on 2.1, but since you pointed out #1 is on 2.0, #2 might also be on 2.0.

Thanks for the help,
Murray


----------



## john1980

Pete77 said:


> Its good to hear of the additional work re Series 1 machines.


Firstly some history:

I originally picked up the development of TWP (back when it was v1.2) because the crowd over here (New Zealand and Australia) were getting frustrated with the TW v1.9.4 issues and limitations. We have a community of well over 1200 users all running Series 1 hardware, so it seemed appropriate that to publish the changes I had been making to TW/TWP to get Stand-Alone Series 1 systems working better (hence the initial work on the Manual Recording / ChannelGrid, etc). I tried to keep TWP as compatible as possible with TW v1.9.4 so that the modules I created would work with both. Things were pretty successful and TWP v1.3.1 is the result of that.

However, over time it became blindingly obvious that the old architecture just did not cope with the newer systems with a large lineups. For example over here I have a UK v2.5.5 and a US v3.0 system running standalone with only 5 channels. In the US there are some systems with lineups of more than 700 channels - and there is no way the old architecture can cope with that while still being stable!

Changes had to be made and BTUx9 was the main driver and has played a huge part in that (he's pretty much rewritten the whole application!). The result is the TWP v2 stream which is faster, more reliable and more flexible. It is also an architecture that is much easier to write modules for.

TW v1.9.4 is dead... if it works for you then that's fine, but the chances are that as things / lineups change you may find stability issues. I also don't believe that any system should require regular reboots.



Pete77 said:


> I will try a manual upgrade from 2.0 to 2.1 as unfortunately the automatic upgrade process from my current 2.0 version fails.


Changes were made last week to the "upgrade" script to handle upgrades/downgrades between TWP v1.3/2.0/2.1. Essentially there is a requirement to reset some of the configurations when moving from v2.0 to v2.1 and this is now handled by the backend script.



Pete77 said:


> So far as Tivoweb 1.9.4 is concerned I can only say that the general consensus amongst UK Tivo Series 1 machine Tivoweb users is that they still find it is more stable and gives them access to a wider variety of Tivoweb modules than any version of TivoWebPlus.


If this is the case then they may wish to continue using TW. I would suggest people at least try the newer versions as they have many additional features and improvements that people may feel are more useful than the one or two missing modules.

Having said that, if the missing modules are useful then they are likely to be included in the distribution. The problem is that BTUx9 and I can only fix/update modules that we are able to run in our environment / hardware / configuration, as it is way too hard to develop software unless you are able to test it. I would suggest that people at least have a look at modifying the modules themselves - it's not as hard as you would first think and there are a heap of modules/code to learn from. The best thing about doing things yourself is that you will find areas where improvements can be made. An example is when I was looking at the ChannelGrid module, I thought this is great that it displays the schedule, but wouldn't it be great if it marked the shows that were being recorded... and then wouldn't it be great if it would mark timeslots where a show was being recorded on a different channel, etc, etc, etc.

I can only fix issues that I can duplicate.



Pete77 said:


> As BTUx9 previously said that he Ignored me hopefuly the usually clouds of steam that generally seemed to rise from his quarter as a result of any form of constructive criticism of TivoWebPlus on my part will no longer be forthcoming. Whilst I am sure he is a great developer he does not always seem to have the most tolerant attitude towards some forms of criticism and suggestions from end users.


Don't say things like that. Personal gripes and digs at individuals (and groups) should not be posted. Whenever BTUx9 has corrected you he has been correct, and some of your posts do come across as antagonistic. I should also point out that I am far less tolerant than him. It is a good idea to read posts to see if anyone could take offense to what has been written and reword those passages. People need to remember that they are posting to a world-wide audience (In addition to New Zealand and Australia, there are communities in South Africa, Netherlands, Denmark, Israel, etc)

Have a look at some of the code that is annoying you and see if you can figure out how to improve it. Posts that include possible fixes or identifying parts of the code that are causing the issue make it easier for people to look at.

All packages should work very well for Series 1 hardware (particularly v2.5.5 and v3.0 software), the issues with the later software (sendkey, NpkChannelDefinition values, etc are only related to newer hardware/software).

As mention previously I run a UK v2.5.5 and US v3.0 system and if I can duplicate the fault then I will fix it. My time is more limited now and I will be away for a few months early next year so please be patient.


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> As mention previously I run a UK v2.5.5 and US v3.0 system and if I can duplicate the fault then I will fix it. My time is more limited now and I will be away for a few months early next year so please be patient.


I guess the difference is that I have a dual UK Sky television and Freeview (DTT) channel platform lineup that total around 500 channels, although may be only 200 or so of these have EPG data support from Tivo rather than just a channel number place holder (the current Tivo/Tribune strategy for dealing with shopping channels and less popular FTA satellite channels in the UK).

A module that is very popular here in the UK but not relevant to the rest of the world is our Highlights module that has program recommendations from our Radio Times website and also now Digiguide. Its author did update it to work TivoWebPlus 2.0 but if I understand correctly from TivoWebPlus 2.1 on external modules can only be incorporated in Tivoweb if they are sent to and approved by the development team and then included in the release distribution? This seems to be rather moving away from the original concept of TivoWeb, where any developer was free to develop add on modules for it?

So far as having to reboot boxes daily is concerned neither my Freeview box or my Sky Digibox is stable if left on 24/7 and the software will lock up eventually if not rebooted. Thus rebooting all boxes daily on a timer seems to me a very sensible precaution if one is away from home for long periods and does not want to risk several days or weeks of recordings being lost due to a box freeze. Even a Tivo can occasionally crash and need a reboot, especially if you are running hacks like TivoWebPlus, Endpad etc on it as well.


----------



## Gunnyman

I've been reading the TWP Wiki.
I don't see anywhere in that document that the Dev team needs to approve a module before it will load.
I did see that a compatibility check has been added
http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/compatibility_changes_in_21?wikiPageId=1194472

I think this is a good idea. Less chance of a bad module crashing TWP.


----------



## djl25

Gunnyman said:


> I've been reading the TWP Wiki.
> I don't see anywhere in that document that the Dev team needs to approve a module before it will load.
> I did see that a compatibility check has been added
> http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/compatibility_changes_in_21?wikiPageId=1194472
> 
> I think this is a good idea. Less chance of a bad module crashing TWP.


That's probably the source of confusion - modules have to "register" themselves when loaded to declare which versions of TWP they're compatible with. For the record, I've been working on external modules and have gotten nothing but support (and very patient tutoring). I plan on starting a thread dedicated to updating old externals once TWP 2.2 is out.


----------



## Soapm

djl25 said:


> Soapm: Attached is a small rewrite of the logs module. All Tivo-generated logs should be timezone-corrected, but if I missed one just let me know. Other logs should show normally.
> Understand that this version negates the speed increases that BTUx9 implemented.


Browsing my logs again today I thought I needed to again say, this was a beautiful thing! Making the logs show in local time was a true stroke of genius...


----------



## djl25

I don't know if the latest version of logs.itcl has made it into the bundle (it IS in the CVS) but I can tell you that BTUx9 has at least tripled the speed from what I wrote. Thanks for bringing it up in the first place; I think that was one of those "obvious" things no one had ever really given a thought to before.



Soapm said:


> Browsing my logs again today I thought I needed to again say, this was a beautiful thing! Making the logs show in local time was a true stroke of genius...


----------



## PortlandPaw

djl, can you combine BTUx9's work with yours and come up with a fast AND time-accurate logs module?


----------



## BTUx9

PortlandPaw said:


> djl, can you combine BTUx9's work with yours and come up with a fast AND time-accurate logs module?


What djl meant is that I rewrote the logs module to show local time, but kept it fast (I did this by not using ANY time functions  )


----------



## Soapm

BTUx9 said:


> What djl meant is that I rewrote the logs module to show local time, but kept it fast (I did this by not using ANY time functions  )


Simply brilliant... :up:


----------



## tivoROCKSme

OK, so a person has TivoWebPlus ver 1.2 running on his HDVR2 and he wants to upgrade to the new version. Can someone please outline the steps? 123...

Update, I guess I should have given more information. First I have viewed the wiki, searched every page of this thread, googled it etc. I have PTVNET 6.2 running on my HDVR2. I'm familiar with and have ftp & telnet access to my box. 
I was able to get TivoWebPlus 2.1 up and running using 2 very different sets of instructions as both had certain steps that either didn't work or weren't applicable. 
At any rate, I will try to assemble a list of steps for those in a similar situation as I, especially since nobody has replied thus far.


----------



## Gunnyman

can someone tell me the best way to search for Dolby Digital PPV movies with TiVoWeb?
Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

Pete77, you may think this to be the product of an ignorant American company, and an ignorant California company at that, but take a look at what a google of "GMT" on the TiVo site turns up.

But you should be pleased to learn that a similar search for "UTC" yields these results.

So I'd have to say that TiVo considers this to be as much of a non-issue as I do.


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> So I'd have to say that TiVo considers this to be as much of a non-issue as I do.


And a Happy New Year to you too Portland Paw. I'm surprised to see you are still even thinking of a stubborn nationalistic Brit's heated dialogue with an equally stubborn individual from the American side of the forum (not yourself but a certain TivoWebPlus main developer person).

In any event its certainly good to hear that Tivo is doing the right thing itself by using UTC.:up:

I still maintain though that GMT itself is not a timezone but like UTC is a fixed constant that is in fact the same as UTC but by a less politically correct term, even though once it was always the same time as local time used in Great Britain (before we had daylight saving or British Summer Time as we chaps prefer to refer to it).

Time zones theselves then refer to GMT or UTC in terms of their relationship with it. Hence GMT+1, GMT+2, UTC+1, UTC+2 etc. GMT can't be a time zone itself as if it were it would then become subject to any daylight saving in use in that time zone and hence it could no longer remain what both it and UTC must always be, namely a constant that does not vary by latitude or longitude or according to the seasons and thus the day and the month of the year.


----------



## PortlandPaw

You say "tomato," I say "tomato." Hmm, that doesn't work in print, does it?

Happy New Year!


----------



## Gunnyman




----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> You say "tomato," I say "tomato." Hmm, that doesn't work in print, does it?


I think you need the phonetic spelling versions to make the differences clear in writing.

eg in Britain its toh-mah-toh and in the USA t'may-toh or as some would have it t'may-doh

See www.antimoon.com/forum/t2547-0.htm

Perhaps its easier when we stick to clear differences like sidewalk instead of pavement, elevator instead of lift and fawcett instead of tap.......


----------



## PortlandPaw

Take that! And that! And that! ... {ad absurdum}


----------



## Pete77

PortlandPaw said:


> Take that! And that! And that! ...* {ad absurdum}*


Do any Americans ever get to learn Latin? May be at some of your most exclusive private schools. Or public schools as we confusingly call them over here.


----------



## tivoROCKSme

I received a PM request to follow through with my promise of step by step guide for updating TWP 1.2 running on HDVR2 from PTVNET to TWP 2.1 
Someone can feel free to try this out and let me know of any corrections. You must have FTP and Telnet to your HDVR2. I'm using a graphical FTP client to give me an easily visable file structure. 
1. open TWP 1.2 and Stop running the service using the Restart - Quit option
2. Open FTP client and send file named tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-080106.tgz to the /var/hack directory on your HDVR2. Close FTP
3. now use telnet built in to Windows to telnet to the HDVR2
To install TWP2.1, first make sure you're in the directory where you downloaded the TiVoWeb distribution by typing:
cd /var/hack [ENTER]
4.Uncompress the file you sent via FTP by typing:
gzip -d tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-080106.tar.gz [ENTER]
5. Now extract the contents of the tar file with:
cpio -H tar -i < tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-080106.tar [ENTER]
If you open FTP back up you should now see a TivoWebPlus directory inside of your /var/hack directory - Once visually verified, you can close FTP again.

From here I couldn't figure out how to edit my /etc/re.d/rc.sysinit.author file although I was able to read it. Your suppose to be able to edit that file to make this new TWP start automatically upon reboot.

To start TWP2.0 stay in your telnet session and at type cd /var/hack [enter]
Type /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb & [enter]

That's is. I received a message saying that http was already started, but when I typed in the Ip address of my Tivo into my browser, viola there was TWP 2.1

I wish you all the same success, and if the smarter folks in this forum can assist with the items I've messed up or stated incorrectly, please chime in. 
BTW, these instructions came from 2 sources. 
http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus3
and
http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html#_Toc101001777


----------



## john1980

tivoROCKSme said:


> From here I couldn't figure out how to edit my /etc/re.d/rc.sysinit.author file although I was able to read it. Your suppose to be able to edit that file to make this new TWP start automatically upon reboot.


The chances are that your root filesystem was read-only. You can try "mount -o remount,rw /" to make it read-write. Just change the "rw" to "ro" to make it read-only again.


----------



## BTUx9

tivoROCKSme said:


> To start TWP2.0 stay in your telnet session and at type cd /var/hack [enter]
> Type # Start TiVoWeb (case sensitive) [enter]
> Type # /hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb & [enter]
> Type # Start TivoWebPlus [enter] (again it's very case sensitive)


Those are all comment lines... absolutely no reason to type them in telnet/bash


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman said:


> can someone tell me the best way to search for Dolby Digital PPV movies with TiVoWeb?
> Thanks


Bump


----------



## tivoROCKSme

john1980 said:


> The chances are that your root filesystem was read-only. You can try "mount -o remount,rw /" to make it read-write. Just change the "rw" to "ro" to make it read-only again.


Sorry I didn't state that correctly. What I meant to say was that I couldn't figure out what line(s) to change in that file to make the TWP2.1 start upon reboot.

I also failed to mention that I still see a directory for the old TWP in my PTVUPGRADE directory, so I know it's still there. I'm not sure how to either get rid of it, or just turn it off permanently, so any help there would be appreciated.

Thanks to Gunny for pointing out the needless steps. I love this community, and I am enjoying learning.


----------



## BTUx9

tivoROCKSme said:


> Sorry I didn't state that correctly. What I meant to say was that I couldn't figure out what line(s) to change in that file to make the TWP2.1 start upon reboot.
> 
> I also failed to mention that I still see a directory for the old TWP in my PTVUPGRADE directory, so I know it's still there. I'm not sure how to either get rid of it, or just turn it off permanently, so any help there would be appreciated.


If you deleted the TivoWebPlus dir in the PTVUPGRADE dir, and replaced it with a symlink to where you installed TWP2, you could kill 2 birds with one stone. (it SHOULD then autorun TWP2 on bootup)



> Thanks to Gunny for pointing out the needless steps. I love this community, and I am enjoying learning.


Hmm... did I accidentally change my nick at some point?


----------



## tivoROCKSme

BTUx9 said:


> If you deleted the TivoWebPlus dir in the PTVUPGRADE dir, and replaced it with a symlink to where you installed TWP2, you could kill 2 birds with one stone. (it SHOULD then autorun TWP2 on bootup)
> 
> Hmm... did I accidentally change my nick at some point?


Oops, sorry bout that! Thank YOU BTU!! Props to you


----------



## SteelersFan

mike32940 said:


> I've installed TWP 2.0 on a hacked 130040 with 9.1. Everything seems ok but *if I create a season pass from a show in the Channel grid it doesn't record. In TWP the SP looks to have been created properly but nothing records.*
> 
> I created an identical pass using the Tivo menu and the shows now record ok. In the Tivo menu the working SP has the showname followed by the channel, the one that doesn't work does not.
> 
> I can't find anything similar in the forum but I'm hoping someone knows how to fix this.
> 
> Thanks


I searched but didn't see an answer to this. I'm seeing the same issue on 6.2a with TWP Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-071214).

If I go into the UI and look at the SP it looks normal. If I then change anything while there and exit, the shows appear on the ToDo List almost immediately. I've also seen this behavior when turning a WL into an ARWL from TWP and doing the same thing to get the shows to appear on the ToDo List.

Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## BTUx9

SteelersFan said:


> I searched but didn't see an answer to this. I'm seeing the same issue on 6.2a with TWP Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-071214).
> 
> If I go into the UI and look at the SP it looks normal. If I then change anything while there and exit, the shows appear on the ToDo List almost immediately. I've also seen this behavior when turning a WL into an ARWL from TWP and doing the same thing to get the shows to appear on the ToDo List.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks,
> Doug


SP creation under 6.2 has always had this problem, I believe. Sometimes (seems to be more than half the time, for me), if you create an SP from TWP, the tivo doesn't become aware of the new SP until it gets some sort of "rescan SPs" trigger... unfortunately, I don't know of any way to trigger this from within TWP... I've been going to the tivo UI, and changing the priority of an SP in order to trigger the rescan (as it sounds like you have)

There's a good chance this problem also affects reordering SPs within TWP, so user beware


----------



## SteelersFan

BTUx9 said:


> SP creation under 6.2 has always had this problem, I believe. Sometimes (seems to be more than half the time, for me), if you create an SP from TWP, the tivo doesn't become aware of the new SP until it gets some sort of "rescan SPs" trigger... unfortunately, I don't know of any way to trigger this from within TWP... I've been going to the tivo UI, and changing the priority of an SP in order to trigger the rescan (as it sounds like you have)
> 
> There's a good chance this problem also affects reordering SPs within TWP, so user beware


Good to know. 

Thanks BTU for the response and, of course as always, for your hard work on this very awesome tool. :up:


----------



## koolkat1973

I just install TWP 2.0 on my Standalone S2 240 with Tivo software version 9.1 and the 7.2 killinithrd kernel. Anyway - I can access most the the functionaly in TWP except when click on the "Info" link. I get the following error message....

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '' ''
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $channel get Number"
invoked from within
"set chnum [dbobj $channel get Number]"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set state [db $db open "/State/MyWorld"]
set channel [dbobj $state get LastChannel]
set chnum [dbobj $channel get N..."
(procedure "MOD::action_info" line 56)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

I looked around but can't seem to find any information regarding this particular error. Please help. Thanks.

Kiet


----------



## eoheod

Hello!!

Really impressed by all the hard work on this software!!

I've installed TWP 2.0 and am having a problem. The TWP webpage doesn't show and doesn't search through any of my local channels.

Have I installed something incorrectly, or is there something more I need to to?

Thanks!!


----------



## Gunnyman

which twp webpage doesn't show?
What do you see when you browse to your tivo's IP address?


----------



## eoheod

Sorry about my ambiguity!!

What I meant was that the page itself shows fine, but when I do a search for a show, or view any of the channel lists, my local channels do not show up- the lineup starts around channel 80.

All other functions show fine.

FOr example- if I hit More -> Channel Prefs -> All I only see channels starting at channel 86 or 87.

When I do a search for shows, for example American Idol- it only finds the shows on the national channels, not the locals.

The local channels show fine on the Tivo screen itself on the TV and in the guide, but they don't show anywhere in TWP.

Hope this helps clarify!


----------



## Gunnyman

did you try a re-index?


----------



## eoheod

Yes, I have. Reindex, reload, reboot. Just about all the stuff that seems obvious


----------



## Gunnyman

I'll turn you over to BTUX9. I got nothin. Sorry


----------



## eoheod

OK, thanks! Look forward to hearing from him!


----------



## Captain 80s

I recently installed 6.2a images using the same Zipper cd on two machines. One machine received TWP 1.3 and one got 2.0. I thought that was strange. Any ideas why?

Also, using Gotomydvr, when I try and access the deleted shows on the 2.0 machine, after a while it says "tivo disconnected, try again later". I can immediately goto other functions and access the tivo no problem. Also, If I look and at other things, like suggestions or recording history, it will give me a partial list and then at the bottom say "tivo disconnected...".

The machine running 1.3 lists deleted shows, suggestions, history fine.
Does it have anything to do with the amount of data it is trying to retrieve?

I've re-ran the enhancements script on the 2.0 machine.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Captain 80s

Captain 80s said:


> I recently installed 6.2a images using the same Zipper cd on two machines. One machine received TWP 1.3 and one got 2.0. I thought that was strange. Any ideas why?
> 
> Also, using Gotomydvr, when I try and access the deleted shows on the 2.0 machine, after a while it says "tivo disconnected, try again later". I can immediately goto other functions and access the tivo no problem. Also, If I look and at other things, like suggestions or recording history, it will give me a partial list and then at the bottom say "tivo disconnected...".
> 
> The machine running 1.3 lists deleted shows, suggestions, history fine.
> Does it have anything to do with the amount of data it is trying to retrieve?
> 
> I've re-ran the enhancements script on the 2.0 machine.
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


OK, sorry... it looks like it is a Gotomydvr thing. I will search there.
But... any thoughts on why one got 1.3 and the other 2.0?


----------



## BTUx9

Captain 80s said:


> OK, sorry... it looks like it is a Gotomydvr thing. I will search there.
> But... any thoughts on why one got 1.3 and the other 2.0?


That's really a zipper question... has nothing to do with TWP


----------



## BTUx9

As I''ve added and changed features in TWP2, I've run across a number of places where I've had to make somewhat arbitrary decisions. I know there are those using the program who may have strong opinions one way or the other as to what the choice should have been, but the forums are poorly organized to allow a discussion about these topics. I've added wiki pages for comments about some of the issues I'm currently considering, and I'm hoping that this wiki will prove to be a better "forum" for such discussions.

The wiki pages can be found at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/request_for_comments?wikiPageId=1324003


----------



## kkesler

Installed TivoWebPlus the other day, and everything is well except when I search and then try adding a wishlist. (already have created wish lists using the Tivo UI)

This is what I get when I try:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_search '' 'set "searchby" "0";set "cat" "5";set "scat" "340";set "q" "AMA Superbike";set "submit" "Add WishList";'
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/Genre/$cat""
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set category [db $db open "/Genre/$cat"]
set name [dbobj $category get Name]
regsub -all {[\{\}\\]} $name {} name
set prefix "$name..."
(procedure "action_add-wishlist" line 11)
invoked from within
"action_add-wishlist $chan $path $env"
(procedure "MOD::action_search" line 14)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## BTUx9

kkesler said:


> Installed TivoWebPlus the other day, and everything is well except when I search and then try adding a wishlist. (already have created wish lists using the Tivo UI)


As far as I can tell, this function (wishlists from category searches) could NEVER have worked on dtivos and other versions without a populated /Genre mfs section. I don't know who added the function, and when, but at least I didn't break it


----------



## BTUx9

In cvs, the current beta (v2.1) has improved extraction support.

For those who use TWP for extraction, I've modified the process so it runs in the background (TWP still remains responsive during a xfer).

And for those who forgot, the rowformat `Vlink ty tmf` will add links for ty and tmf to the NSL.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

The UI interface command "Deleted" does not work for me.

I think the post earlier about deleted shows timing out is not a GoToMyDVR issue. I have the same problem and I'm accessing TWP through my local network. I have this problem on 2 different units. They both have TWP v2.0, the Philips unit has build 071214 and the Hughes unit has build 070205.

Everything else works fine, but when I select Deleted from the UI interface, nothing happens, but TWP is temporarily frozen, then the process times out and everything goes back to normal. 

Don't know if it matters, but I use unique port numbers to reference my TiVo's (e.g., 192.168.x.xxx:yyyy).

Any ideas?

Thanks for the great app and all the support.


----------



## robn77

eoheod said:


> Yes, I have. Reindex, reload, reboot. Just about all the stuff that seems obvious


Had the same problem... Reindex worked for me.


----------



## BTUx9

Luv2DrvFst said:


> The UI interface command "Deleted" does not work for me.


you're running very old TWP2 packages.
This is effectively beta s/w, so try the latest (either 2.0 or 2.1 beta--really alpha) to see if the issue remains


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

BTUx9 said:


> you're running very old TWP2 packages.
> This is effectively beta s/w, so try the latest (either 2.0 or 2.1 beta--really alpha) to see if the issue remains


Am I missing something? Build 071214 is the most recent version listed at http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com

Updating to the most current version was the first thing I tried -- I thought. If there is a newer build I will happily use that. Is there a better place to look?

I'll also try going to 2.1 to see if that does it. EDIT: Deleted works great for me in v2.1! I'm going to forget about v2.0 and just go to v2.1 on both TiVo's.

Thanks!


----------



## brianfuchs

I'm trying to downgrade from TWP 2.1 to the released 2.0.

What are the exact steps to do this without screwing things up?

In other words, what steps need to be done leading up to: 

1. Stop any running TivoWebPlus service (using the Restart->Quit option)
2. cd /var/hack
3. tar xvzf tivowebplus-v2.0.0-071214.tgz
4. cd TivoWebPlus
5. ./tivoweb


----------



## PortlandPaw

2a. rm -r TivoWebPlus


----------



## elusion

I dont know if this is the right place, but Ive been googling all day and I cant find the answer.

TWP works great - with the exception that I can't fully edit a program thats on my tivo.. On the editprogram page, I choose "episode" and it saves and goes right back to "Not an Episode" is this something encoded in the file? Or somewhere Im missing? Im using 2.0 as it works fine other than this.. and when I compare the files for this particular feature of TWP, the files are the same, so I dont think an upgrade is necessarily the answer.

I CAN change things that were recorded through the tivo, just not things I transferred from my PC/mac to the tivo. (and its not firefox or IE, because they both work the same on 3 different computers)


----------



## john1980

elusion said:


> TWP works great - with the exception that I can't fully edit a program thats on my tivo.. On the editprogram page, I choose "episode" and it saves and goes right back to "Not an Episode" is this something encoded in the file? Or somewhere Im missing?


I'm a little rusty in this area, but I would say that the most likely cause is that the recording you are transferring to the TiVo from your PC will not be linked to a Series entry in the database (MFS). I doubt that the TiVo will allow an "episode" that does not relate to a "series" and linking the recording to a "series" would get a little technical and could lead to odd things happening when recording entries against the series.


----------



## elusion

john1980 said:


> I'm a little rusty in this area, but I would say that the most likely cause is that the recording you are transferring to the TiVo from your PC will not be linked to a Series entry in the database (MFS). I doubt that the TiVo will allow an "episode" that does not relate to a "series" and linking the recording to a "series" would get a little technical and could lead to odd things happening when recording entries against the series.


boo, haha i had transferred a bunch of stuff off the tivo, and then put some of it back.. more or less its stuff Im trying to put back. Oh well, its only a minor annoyance. I did learn how to theme for TWP though in the process, so I guess I got something from it


----------



## rumpleteazer

I have a Zippered unit whose VAR was wiped a couple of days ago. Everything came back just fine, except for my TWP settings. I have set up my own login and password, plus I have it on a specified port. All got reset, of course. I had changed the settings in the config folder in var, but couldn't find if there was a place in enhancements/varhacks for it.

I also wasn't sure if this was a TWP, enhancements, or Zipper question.


----------



## SteveT

rumpleteazer said:


> I have a Zippered unit whose VAR was wiped a couple of days ago. Everything came back just fine, except for my TWP settings. I have set up my own login and password, plus I have it on a specified port. All got reset, of course. I had changed the settings in the config folder in var, but couldn't find if there was a place in enhancements/varhacks for it.
> 
> I also wasn't sure if this was a TWP, enhancements, or Zipper question.


I'm not sure I see a question. If you're asking how to use the enhancements/varhack folder, that is not part of TWP, so you should ask in the enhancements thread.


----------



## rumpleteazer

Sorry, I was trying to ask if the TWP config settings can be saved and restored after a VAR wipe. Because the rest of the TWP folder does seem to be restored, just not that.

I'll head to the enhancements thread.


----------



## dw17

hello all:

TWP 2.1.b2
On a HDVR2 with 6.2 Zippered and Enhancement scripts

I get an error when trying to restore a backup to similar device.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

dw17

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action:backup_restore_read
path:
env:fname /var/TWP/backups/settings20080823 submit Load
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from within
"transaction {
while {$i<$blen} {
foreach {id name type} [lindex $batch $i] break
if {$prelen && $prefix!=[string range $name 0 $prelen]} {return bReak..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFileTrans" line 1)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set fields [dbobj $sp attrs]
set content [construct_record_cont..."
(procedure "take_snapshot_sp" line 8)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_sp 0 1"
(procedure "take_snapshot_for_restore" line 4)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_for_restore"
(procedure "load_backup" line 18)
invoked from within
"load_backup $chan $fname"
(procedure "MOD::action_backup_restore_read" line 10)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## smartwatermelon

I have two DSR704s, both Zippered with the current (as of today) script and upgraded to the latest TWP. One is subscribed, the other is not (used for MRV only). On the subscribed unit, the TWP upgrade went flawlessly. On the unsubscribed unit, not so much.



Code:


[SIZE="2"][FONT="Courier New"]LivingRoom-TiVo# twp
starting TivoWebPlus
[1] 727
LivingRoom-TiVo# Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=732
------============------ Loading ------============------
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-080901)
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=0
timezone,ui,util,TimeZone: US
-running init_channelList--threw error can't read "clist": no such variable
    while executing
"binary format I* $clist"
    (procedure "init_channelList" line 94)
    invoked from within
"$pname"
-error running init_channelList; aborted - can't read "clist": no such variable
    while executing
"binary format I* $clist"
    (procedure "init_channelList" line 94)
    invoked from within
"$pname"
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 1 seconds
ERR: can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)
ERR:
ERR: while executing
ERR: "mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "transaction {
ERR: if {$blen<$count} break
ERR: set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
ERR: set blen [llength $batch]
ERR: if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
ERR: (procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "ForeachMfsFile id name y /SeasonPass/Special {
ERR: set n [string index $name 2]
ERR: set PS_${n} "$id/-1"
ERR: }"
ERR: (procedure "init_init" line 99)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "init_init"
ERR: (in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 1)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "namespace eval ::MOD init_$args"
ERR: (procedure "do_init" line 3)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "do_init init "
ERR: (file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 37)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "source $source_dir/load.tcl"
ERR: (procedure "load" line 4)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "load 0"
ERR: (file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Restarting TWP
rm: /var/TWP/config/module*: No such file or directory
Using data dir /var/TWP
Starting TWP pid=747
------============------ Loading ------============------
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-080901)
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=0
timezone,ui,util,TimeZone: US
-running init_channelList--threw error can't read "clist": no such variable
    while executing
"binary format I* $clist"
    (procedure "init_channelList" line 94)
    invoked from within
"$pname"
-error running init_channelList; aborted - can't read "clist": no such variable
    while executing
"binary format I* $clist"
    (procedure "init_channelList" line 94)
    invoked from within
"$pname"
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
ERR: can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)
ERR:
ERR: while executing
ERR: "mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "transaction {
ERR: if {$blen<$count} break
ERR: set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
ERR: set blen [llength $batch]
ERR: if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
ERR: (procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "ForeachMfsFile id name y /SeasonPass/Special {
ERR: set n [string index $name 2]
ERR: set PS_${n} "$id/-1"
ERR: }"
ERR: (procedure "init_init" line 99)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "init_init"
ERR: (in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 1)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "namespace eval ::MOD init_$args"
ERR: (procedure "do_init" line 3)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "do_init init "
ERR: (file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 37)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "source $source_dir/load.tcl"
ERR: (procedure "load" line 4)
ERR: invoked from within
ERR: "load 0"
ERR: (file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Restarting TWP
rm: /var/TWP/config/module*: No such file or directory
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
  Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop
  Please check the logs and rerun tivoweb when the problem is fixed
If your error pertains to dyncfg, running 'tivoweb dynclear' will reset dyncfg to default

[1]+  Done                    /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
LivingRoom-TiVo# 
[/FONT][/SIZE]

I'm guessing the problem lies with the fact that this unit has never been subscribed and so has no channel list? Is it possible to copy the relevant data over from the subscribed unit? Or maybe the problem is something else altogether. Anyway, I've searched here and at ddb and haven't found anyone else reporting the same problem. I hope someone here can help!


----------



## IminMs

Try connecting the unsub unit to the dish for a couple of hrs. It should get a channel list(not locals). It may be enough to work.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I had the same problem with an unsubbed HDVR2. Older versions of TWP seem to be more forgiving (pre-2.x), so that's worth a try. 

I did exactly what the previous post suggested and connected the unsubbed unit to the satellite for a few hours. It got all the channels which solved many of the problems I was having with TWP v2.1. There are still times when I get "INTERNAL SERVER ERROR" but for the most part I can live with it.

The reality for me is that TWP isn't much use on an unsubbed DTiVo anyway.


----------



## CrashHD

mskreis said:


> 2.0 is working fine but I'm unable to use merge. I've set ShowMergeButton=1 in tivoweb.cfg but still do not see merge on any of the menus. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I've searched the whole thread and not seen an answer to this. Does anyone know if merge still works, or how to do it?


----------



## sk33t3r

I just reloaded my dsr7000 and noticed I only have my season passes in a XLS, what format does the 2.0 tivoweb need t restore the SP's. Or is this just a lost cause and need to redo each manually?


----------



## sk33t3r

I got my HDVR2 up and runing fine with 6.4a, with zipper, and tivowebplus 2.0, now the issue is I setup a few season passes via tivoweb, but they do not show up on the tivo season pass manager on the tv. Any ideas?


----------



## bengalfreak

sk33t3r said:


> I got my HDVR2 up and runing fine with 6.4a, with zipper, and tivowebplus 2.0, now the issue is I setup a few season passes via tivoweb, but they do not show up on the tivo season pass manager on the tv. Any ideas?


Season passes setup via TWP can take sometime to showup in the ToDo list on your machine. Give it a while.


----------



## sk33t3r

I put this post in the wrong thread, so here it is again

Im having some issues with streaming shows from TWPv2.1.b2, HDVR2 with 6.2a and the latest zipper install, the show is listed in the NPL, I can see the show in TWP but it wont do anything. Any ideas, I havent tried tserver yet.


----------



## unclemoosh

sk33t3r said:


> Im having some issues with streaming shows from TWPv2.1.b2, HDVR2 with 6.2a and the latest zipper install, the show is listed in the NPL, I can see the show in TWP but it wont do anything. Any ideas, I havent tried tserver yet.


Which link are you trying, asx or view? Does the asx link try to bring up WMP? Do you have mplayer running? Do you have the asx codec installed?

The more info you provide, the better assistance you wil receive.


----------



## sk33t3r

Well I was having too many issues with 6.4a, so I went back to 6.2a using instant cake, with zipper46 and Version 2.1.b3 (oztivo-080924). Has any reported having problems with editing the menu's? I cant drag and drop, the dragdrop.js is chmod 755 as is all the other js files. Also jsut got this error, when I went to lok at the season passes, there are none yet. Could it be because the guide data needs to update over the next few hours?

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:seasonpass, path:, env:, code:'errNmNameNotFound'
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from: "transaction {
while {$i<$blen} {
foreach {id name type} [lindex $batch $i] break
if {$prelen>=0 && $prefix!=[string range $name 0 $prelen]} {return bR..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFileTrans" line 1)
invoked from: "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 10 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set type [defaultval 1 [dbobj $sp get Type]]
set rprio [lindex ..."
(procedure "MOD::action_seasonpass" line 84)
invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## jaxgent

New Post: Disappearing Channel Logos
There does'nt seem to be any way to start a new post within the TWP discussion.

My problem is that after "Zippering" my drive and running "tweak.sh" my channel logos disappeared after about 10 days. I deleted the "tivowebplus" directories installed by tweak. Downloaded "tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-080924. FTP'ed over to root and tar'ed to install. Rebooted Tivo, TWP starts up I can get to it via web browser. Page clearly shows version installed as stated above. Still no channel logo's. All channel and logos are associated correctly. What gives?


----------



## jaxgent

After some very extensive searching here and on DDB forum, I fixed my problem.


----------



## zarsky99

jaxgent said:


> After some very extensive searching here and on DDB forum, I fixed my problem.


Been searching for hours....cannot seem to find the proper thread.....can you help....I am having the same problem.


----------



## Lowcarb

koolkat1973 said:


> I just install TWP 2.0 on my Standalone S2 240 with Tivo software version 9.1 and the 7.2 killinithrd kernel. Anyway - I can access most the the functionaly in TWP except when click on the "Info" link. I get the following error message....
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_info '' ''
> no such object:
> while executing
> "dbobj $channel get Number"
> invoked from within
> "set chnum [dbobj $channel get Number]"
> ("uplevel" body line 4)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set state [db $db open "/State/MyWorld"]
> set channel [dbobj $state get LastChannel]
> set chnum [dbobj $channel get N..."
> (procedure "MOD::action_info" line 56)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> 
> I looked around but can't seem to find any information regarding this particular error. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> Kiet


I get the same error as KoolKat.
Also on a HDVR2 that I reloaded with 6.2a after a hard drive failure.
This is an unsubbed file server. 
Zipper loaded TWP 2.1b2 (oztivo-071217)
I tried updating to the latest distribution 2.1b3 and after the update TWP refuses to run.

I've got 3 other SD-DVR40s, 2 subbed running 6.2a, 1 unsubbed running 6.2 as a file server. I've been able to update them all to TWP 2.1b3 and hackman.

I'm perplexed what is wrong with the HDVR2 compared to the SDDVRs.

Lowcarb


----------



## BTUx9

Lowcarb said:


> I'm perplexed what is wrong with the HDVR2 compared to the SDDVRs.
> Lowcarb


stab in the dark: change the channel a few times, then try the info page again.


----------



## Lowcarb

BTUx9 said:


> stab in the dark: change the channel a few times, then try the info page again.


Humm. I guess that implies that I'll have to hook it up to the satellite coax, as it is unsubbed.

I guess I can then change the channel between 100 and 101.


----------



## Lowcarb

I hooked the unit up to the sat and on restarting twp2.1vb2 would now not start either.
rm -r /Tivowebplus
rerun enhancements tweak.sh , this time not installing TWP
install TWP 2.1vb3 to /var/hack/TivoWebPlus

here is my console listing



> Basement-20-bash# cd /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/
> Basement-20-bash# ls
> CVS check_dist.sh images robots.txt tivoweb
> backups clean_dist.sh libs scripts uploads
> bin_mips docs load.tcl src
> bin_ppc httpd-tt.tcl modules themes
> Basement-20-bash# tivoweb console
> Using data dir /var/TWP
> Basement-20-bash# Starting TWP pid=322
> ------============------ Loading ------============------
> TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090223)
> The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
> This program is licensed under the GPL.
> See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit in
> formation.
> Loading libs...
> btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=0
> ERR: can't read "icats": no such variable
> ERR: while executing
> ERR: "foreach {id index} $icats {
> ERR: set done 0
> ERR: set idx 0
> ERR: while {!$done} {
> ERR: RetryTransaction {
> ERR: set obj [openid $id]
> ERR: set name [..."
> ERR: (procedure "getSAGenres" line 18)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "getSAGenres"
> ERR: (procedure "getGenres" line 6)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "getGenres"
> ERR: (procedure "init_init" line 65)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "init_init"
> ERR: (in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 1)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "namespace eval ::MOD init_$args"
> ERR: (procedure "do_init" line 3)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "do_init init "
> timezone,ui,util,ERR: (file "/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 37)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "source $source_dir/load.tcl"
> ERR: (procedure "load" line 4)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "load 0"
> ERR: (file ".//httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
> Restarting TWP
> rm: /var/TWP/config/module*: No such file or directory
> Using data dir /var/TWP
> Starting TWP pid=360
> ------============------ Loading ------============------
> TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090223)
> The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
> This program is licensed under the GPL.
> See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit in
> formation.
> Loading libs...
> btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=0
> ERR: can't read "icats": no such variable
> ERR: while executing
> ERR: "foreach {id index} $icats {
> ERR: set done 0
> ERR: set idx 0
> ERR: while {!$done} {
> ERR: RetryTransaction {
> ERR: set obj [openid $id]
> ERR: set name [..."
> ERR: (procedure "getSAGenres" line 18)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "getSAGenres"
> ERR: (procedure "getGenres" line 6)
> timezone,ui,util,ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "getGenres"
> ERR: (procedure "init_init" line 65)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "init_init"
> ERR: (in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 1)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "namespace eval ::MOD init_$args"
> ERR: (procedure "do_init" line 3)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "do_init init "
> ERR: (file "/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 37)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "source $source_dir/load.tcl"
> ERR: (procedure "load" line 4)
> ERR: invoked from within
> ERR: "load 0"
> ERR: (file "/var/hack/TivoWebPlus//httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
> Restarting TWP
> rm: /var/TWP/config/module*: No such file or directory
> Error: The last session did not complete successfully
> Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop
> Please check the logs and rerun tivoweb when the problem is fixed
> If your error pertains to dyncfg, running 'tivoweb dynclear' will reset dyncfg t
> o default


What am I failing to do right
What is icats?


----------



## unclemoosh

Are you sure you don;t have another instance of TivoWebPlus on your machine? The reason I ask is in you post it says "Using data dir /var/TWP"

Are you unzipping the package on your PC and then uploading it? Or or you unpacking it on your TiVo?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Lowcarb said:


> I hooked the unit up to the sat and on restarting twp2.1vb2 would now not start either.
> What am I failing to do right


In my experience there is a difference between a DTiVo that once was subbed, but is now unsubbed, and one that had a fresh install of everything but was never, ever subbed. In the latter case a lot of things are missing that TWP needs to work right. Maybe this is your issue.

The only solution I found was to take a subbed access card out of one of my other DTiVo's, put it in the unsubbed TiVo, boot it up and leave it alone for a day. I recall getting some error messages about the card but nothing that kept it from working. The next day I took out the subbed access card, put in the unsubbed access card and I was able to get TWP to work (but only with version 2.0 -- I gave up trying to get v2.1 to work)

I don't think hooking up an unsubbed DTiVo to the dish without a working access card does anything.

Occasionally I still get INTERNAL SERVER ERRORs, but rarely, and it's usually on things related to using a subbed DTiVo, so it's kind of moot.


----------



## Lowcarb

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I don't think hooking up an unsubbed DTiVo to the dish without a working access card does anything.


It did something for me. It broke the ability to run twpv2.1b2 

Thanks for your experience with this. I running v2.0 now.

I have another unsubbed DTivo that is running twvv2.1vb3,but it is the same model as my subbed units (SD-DVR). It is likely that I cast off a used drive from one of the subbed units to the unsubbed when upgrading the disk of one of the subbed.

If I really wanted to make this work I guess I could dolly copy one of the subbed SD-DVR drives to the H2DVR and then run the error 51 fix.

But it probably isn't worth opening the covers of the subbed units, and if something bad happened to one of the subbed units I'm in fur sure.


----------



## BTUx9

It appears that even the detection of whether the box is a dtivo or not breaks when it's never been subbed.

I could probably help you fix up the issues, if you're interested, but without access to a virgin unit, it's not something I could do on my own.


----------



## Lowcarb

BTUx9 said:


> I could probably help you fix up the issues, if you're interested, but without access to a virgin unit, it's not something I could do on my own.


Do you really need the unit?
Wouldn't loading a drive with the image from an unsubbed unit (say my unit) and an unsubbed card to (eliminate the nag screen)work?


----------



## BTUx9

Lowcarb said:


> Do you really need the unit?
> Wouldn't loading a drive with the image from an unsubbed unit (say my unit) and an unsubbed card to (eliminate the nag screen)work?


Which would be a whole lot of work for a problem that doesn't affect me (or many others).

Sorry, but I'm just not up for that.


----------



## Lowcarb

BTUx9 said:


> Which would be a whole lot of work for a problem that doesn't affect me (or many others).
> 
> Sorry, but I'm just not up for that.


I understand. I hope my response did not appear impertinent.


----------



## BTUx9

Lowcarb said:


> I understand. I hope my response did not appear impertinent.


No, it's just that I DID consider the idea, but decided to post the offer to help instead, because my units aren't easy to play with (and they're all actively used).


----------



## bengalfreak

BTUx9 said:


> easiest way is to put a line:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export HOSTNAME="tivoname"
> 
> early in author (somewhere before TWP gets started, obviously)...
> if you want to minimize the risk of messing up your author file, you could create /test.conf with that line in it, instead.


Putting that line in the rc.sysinit.author file doesn't seem to do anything at all to TWP v.2.1b. I tried both with quotes and without. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## paully21

I am getting an error on any thing in TivoWeb that lists my channels. ChannelPrefs, Chanlist, etc. the error starts

--cut here--action:channellist, path:/0, env:, code:'errDbNotFound'
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

Then in the TWP log there is a

-running init_channelList--threw error can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set station [db $db openid $fsid]
set call [dbobj $station get CallSign]
if {[PrefixMatches "TIVO" $c..."
(procedure "init_channelList" line 85)
invoked from within
"$pname"
-error running init_channelList; aborted - can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set station [db $db openid $fsid]
set call [dbobj $station get CallSign]
if {[PrefixMatches "TIVO" $c..."
(procedure "init_channelList" line 85)
invoked from within
"$pname"

It is a series 1 dtivo with Instant cake (latest version for that model) and then I installed the latest TivoWebPlus Version 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090522) via the upgrade process

Any ideas?


----------



## BTUx9

paully21 said:


> I am getting an error on any thing in TivoWeb that lists my channels. ChannelPrefs, Chanlist, etc. the error starts
> 
> It is a series 1 dtivo with Instant cake (latest version for that model) and then I installed the latest TivoWebPlus Version 2.1.b3 (oztivo-090522) via the upgrade process
> 
> Any ideas?


Couple things to try:
1) wait at least a day for the guide data to populate.
2) try chanprefs->reindex?
3) try a restart->scratch to reset the configuration?


----------



## paully21

I tried it before I posted my problem though and it stalled out...Worked after a reboot though.

Thanks


----------



## philhu

I am using: TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (oztivo-091208)
...and getting this when I try to 'Download/stream recordings as TMF/TY/ASX' on my TivoHD 11.0d system:

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:extract, path:, env:, code:'TV_NM_NAME_NOT_FOUND'
can't scan path (TV_NM_NAME_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from: "transaction {
if {$blen<$count} break
set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
set blen [llength $batch]
if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
invoked from: "if [set code [catch {
if {$i<$blen} {
foreach {id name type} [lindex $batch $i] break
if {$prelen>=0 && $prefix!=[string range $name 0 $prelen]} break..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 12)
invoked from: "ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "$mfs_path" "" {
foreach {r_name d_name s_name streamsize} [build_rec_info $fsid] break
set rowstr ""
append rowstr [td ..."
(procedure "MOD::action_extract" line 14)
invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--

Any ideas whats wrong?


----------



## Sbmocp

I've downloaded tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-091208.tgz from the website and ftp'd it to my TivoHD. When I run the tar command listed on the website's instructions, a whole lot of stuff gets created in the directory, but the unpacking dies with the following error:

tar: A lone zero block at 4380

I also tried using 7-zip on the PC side to produce a .tar file, then ftp that to the TivoHD and try unpacking it. I get the same error. Lastly I tried re-downloading the file and trying again, same error.

So...what's wrong?


----------



## BTUx9

Sbmocp said:


> I've downloaded tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-091208.tgz from the website and ftp'd it to my TivoHD. When I run the tar command listed on the website's instructions, a whole lot of stuff gets created in the directory, but the unpacking dies with the following error:
> 
> tar: A lone zero block at 4380
> 
> I also tried using 7-zip on the PC side to produce a .tar file, then ftp that to the TivoHD and try unpacking it. I get the same error. Lastly I tried re-downloading the file and trying again, same error.
> 
> So...what's wrong?


I noticed the same thing, but TWP seemed to run fine (for me), despite the error


----------



## markis

I'm running tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-091208 with routerplus and sendkeyplus to enable the Web Remote on an HR10-250 with 6.3e.

It works fine, but I haven't figured out how to use Web Remote to change channels above single digits. If I click two numbers, it changes to the first number channel, then the second number channel. The same thing happens if I try clicking "Watch now" on the "What's on" Page. A three digit channel will go to each of three single digit channels.

If I telnet in, I can type:



Code:


/devbin/sendkey NUM5 NUM0 NUM1 ENTER

and it will correctly enter 501 at once and go to channel 501.

I found older posts that suggested using a link like this:



Code:


http://tivo/sendkey/num5/num0/num1/enter

But that doesn't work either. Again, it goes to each single digit channel in sequence, rather than channel 501.

I also had a quick look at the webremote.itcl module and tried a few different ways of manually adding multiple digits to this line:



Code:


SendKey $key

but it didn't work with more than one single button argument. I wasn't sure about the correct syntax for multiple digits. Maybe there's a way to do it with a text input form and submit button.

Is it possible to change to a multi-digit channel with the Web Remote or TivoWebPlus?


----------



## djl25

I guess there hasn't been a new bundle in a while, but the version of webremote that's in CVS has some additional code I wrote to do multi-number channel changes. You can grab it at http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/modules/?pathrev=v2-1.



markis said:


> I'm running tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-091208 with routerplus and sendkeyplus to enable the Web Remote on an HR10-250 with 6.3e.
> 
> It works fine, but I haven't figured out how to use Web Remote to change channels above single digits. If I click two numbers, it changes to the first number channel, then the second number channel. The same thing happens if I try clicking "Watch now" on the "What's on" Page. A three digit channel will go to each of three single digit channels.
> 
> If I telnet in, I can type:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /devbin/sendkey NUM5 NUM0 NUM1 ENTER
> 
> and it will correctly enter 501 at once and go to channel 501.
> 
> I found older posts that suggested using a link like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://tivo/sendkey/num5/num0/num1/enter
> 
> But that doesn't work either. Again, it goes to each single digit channel in sequence, rather than channel 501.
> 
> I also had a quick look at the webremote.itcl module and tried a few different ways of manually adding multiple digits to this line:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SendKey $key
> 
> but it didn't work with more than one single button argument. I wasn't sure about the correct syntax for multiple digits. Maybe there's a way to do it with a text input form and submit button.
> 
> Is it possible to change to a multi-digit channel with the Web Remote or TivoWebPlus?


----------



## markis

djl25 said:


> I guess there hasn't been a new bundle in a while, but the version of webremote that's in CVS has some additional code I wrote to do multi-number channel changes. You can grab it at http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tivowebplus/TivoWebPlus/modules/?pathrev=v2-1.


*UPDATE: Nevermind, problem solved.* (I think.) I went back and tried editing */tvlib/tcl/tv/sendkey.tcl* again. I removed "-wait -waitTimeOut 2500" from two lines and "-wait -waitTimeOut $timeout" from one line. So the code now looks like:



Code:


exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey $evrc($key)

And now your webremote.itcl is working fine. I can tune multi-digit channels perfectly now. Thanks!

*Problem solved.* I'll leave my earlier post below just for reference.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Thanks very much for pointing me to your update. I just tried on my machine and unfortunately it still seems to go to one single digit channel after another. So If I enter 0501 and Send to TV, it goes to channel 5, then channel 0, then channel 1.

Does this work on your TiVo?

I also noticed that if I enter a two digit number, such as 0022, the second zero is entered rather than ignored. So it goes to channel 0, channel 2, channel 2. *EDIT: This works fine now that keys are sent in sequence. The leading zero is ignored by the TiVo.*

I tried changing a couple things with no success.



Code:


SendKey num[expr $$i]; after 100}

On that line I tried deleting "; after 100".

And at the top (line 47/48), I added an extra check to skip the top Sendkey section if using your addition:



Code:


if {![info exists chan_send]} {   
        if {[info exists evrc($key)] || [info exists evmw($key)] || $key == "wait"} {

Neither of these changes seemed to make any difference. It still goes to one single digit channel after another on my machine.

If I'm reading your code correctly, are you still sending each digit one at a time as a separate SendKey command with the foreach {i}?

Is there a way to send a single SendKey command with multiple digits, like the console command "/devbin/sendkey 2 6 7 ENTER"?

I am using the 1/24/09 sendkeyplus by tivo4mevo. Is there a different version?

Also, I am just using the stock sendkey.tcl. I found some mention of people editing these lines to remove "-waitTimeOut 2500", but I got an error when I tried that. Should I leave sendkey.tcl as is or make changes? *EDIT: See Update at the top of this post. Yes, the sendkey.tcl edits are neccessary to make this work.*



Code:


exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey -wait -waitTimeOut 2500 $evrc($key)

Thanks again.


----------



## djl25

You gave me an idea, so I uploaded a new version of webremote at the other forum. It gives you a dropdown list of channels to choose from rather than putting in the digits directly. Worked well for me, try it out if you have a chance.

Take out the spaces:
http: //www.deal database .com/forum/showthread.php?p=308418#post308418



markis said:


> *UPDATE: Nevermind, problem solved.* (I think.) I went back and tried editing */tvlib/tcl/tv/sendkey.tcl* again. I removed "-wait -waitTimeOut 2500" from two lines and "-wait -waitTimeOut $timeout" from one line. So the code now looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey $evrc($key)
> 
> And now your webremote.itcl is working fine. I can tune multi-digit channels perfectly now. Thanks!
> 
> *Problem solved.* I'll leave my earlier post below just for reference.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks very much for pointing me to your update. I just tried on my machine and unfortunately it still seems to go to one single digit channel after another. So If I enter 0501 and Send to TV, it goes to channel 5, then channel 0, then channel 1.
> 
> Does this work on your TiVo?
> 
> I also noticed that if I enter a two digit number, such as 0022, the second zero is entered rather than ignored. So it goes to channel 0, channel 2, channel 2. *EDIT: This works fine now that keys are sent in sequence. The leading zero is ignored by the TiVo.*
> 
> I tried changing a couple things with no success.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SendKey num[expr $$i]; after 100}
> 
> On that line I tried deleting "; after 100".
> 
> And at the top (line 47/48), I added an extra check to skip the top Sendkey section if using your addition:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {![info exists chan_send]} {
> if {[info exists evrc($key)] || [info exists evmw($key)] || $key == "wait"} {
> 
> Neither of these changes seemed to make any difference. It still goes to one single digit channel after another on my machine.
> 
> If I'm reading your code correctly, are you still sending each digit one at a time as a separate SendKey command with the foreach {i}?
> 
> Is there a way to send a single SendKey command with multiple digits, like the console command "/devbin/sendkey 2 6 7 ENTER"?
> 
> I am using the 1/24/09 sendkeyplus by tivo4mevo. Is there a different version?
> 
> Also, I am just using the stock sendkey.tcl. I found some mention of people editing these lines to remove "-waitTimeOut 2500", but I got an error when I tried that. Should I leave sendkey.tcl as is or make changes? *EDIT: See Update at the top of this post. Yes, the sendkey.tcl edits are neccessary to make this work.*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey -wait -waitTimeOut 2500 $evrc($key)
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## markis

djl25 said:


> You gave me an idea, so I uploaded a new version of webremote at the other forum. It gives you a dropdown list of channels to choose from rather than putting in the digits directly. Worked well for me, try it out if you have a chance.


Thanks, I'll give it try.

I just posted my custom keytrap2.js replacement over there at D D B below your post.

It adds the following keyboard commands to Web Remote, so you can browse the guide and navigate menus by touch on the keyboard (with or without a mouse).



Code:


insert - tivo
delete - live tv
home - guide
end - info/display
pgup/down - chanup/down

numpad8 - up
numpad4 - left
numpad6 - right
numpad2 - down
numpad5 - select

ctrl - replay

0-9 - number keys


----------

